# The Bray Wyatt Discussion Thread



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

So........where does this dude go now? If it's really against Sheamus for the US title fpalm.

I mean how ridiculous? He was SO above this earlier this year. I mean the guy went from feuding with the biggest babyface in the company and beating him CLEAN, to feuding with the most over faction and beats them with his family TWICE, to then being fed to Cena and now he's.........going to go for the US title ? You know, that title that was held by the great Miz and was never defended by Ambrose? 

Oh yea, Cena definitely elevated him :cena5.

Honestly they are going to have to pull something magical out of their ass if they want to justify why he'd say "screw the WHC" and want the US Title. I mean if the guy is about "power", well....what sort of power does the US belt really give you?

Anyway if I had it my way right now I probably would make Bray start feuding with the Authority somehow. Maybe make him claim that "The Authority is what keeps all these liars and fakers like Cena, Sheamus, and the Usos around", so he starts trying to bring the system down in a sort of "Ministry of Darkness" way. I'd have him really start messing with Triple H and Steph mentally. Hell he could even start messing with Rollins and Orton to some degree.

I dunno, at this point with the guy it's hard to find any direction that makes sense anymore given all his loses and what not.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Time to get :buried by Cena 2.0 :sheamus


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I fear the worst for Bray now, what is there for him?


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

i want to see him winning us belt


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

How is this a surprise? Everyone could see it coming. It's their modus operandi. Nothing new here.

People laughed when some of us called Wyatt's burial when he lost to Cena. I told them to wait and see.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

He will be fine, it's not his matches that make him good, it's his promos and wacky things he does. Wyatt's character isn't about winning matches and winning titles anyway. The character isn't even a year old yet and they still have many ways of using him. He reminds me of Jake the Snake's character when he wasn't about winning matches or winning titles either.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bigdog40 said:


> He will be fine, it's not his matches that make him good, it's his promos and wacky things he does. Wyatt's character isn't about winning matches and winning titles anyway. The character isn't even a year old yet and they still have many ways of using him. He reminds me of Jake the Snake's character when he wasn't about winning matches or winning titles either.


Then he needs a new character because he's too good to fail.

Oh, and how is his character not about winning titles? He SAID he wants the WWE title, out of his own mouth. fpalm


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

People complaining about him possibly having a US title reign?

It's 10x better than cutting random promos only to lead to a match that leads to irrelevancy.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Until Bryan comes back, there is literally nothing he can do except flounder, wallow and hang around. They didn't even make his entrance last, just generic.

And fuck its BRAY FUCKING WYATT ! He is a main event heel, who should have headlined wrestlemania vs the shield, why piss around with a belt only fit for santino marella? And shield wyatts not some nao bullshit no one cared for and just injured billy.

Creative fucked bray big time with cena there is no escaping that. If anything it should have been post Brock lesnar cena, imagine the psychology he could have played with a DEFEATED cena, he could have made him feel irrelevant


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

bigdog40 said:


> He will be fine,* it's not his matches that make him good, it's his promos and wacky things he does. Wyatt's character isn't about winning matches and winning titles anyway.* The character isn't even a year old yet and they still have many ways of using him. He reminds me of Jake the Snake's character when he wasn't about winning matches or winning titles either.


If you think that way of him that's fine, but CLEARLY you are in the minority. I mean just look how people react to the guy on here. Hell go on WWE's youtube page or their facebook page and read what people say about the guy. I mean based on all that it's pretty obvious people ACTUALLY want the guy to look strong and actually WIN matches, and of course win titles. TBH I don't think I've ever met one Wyatt fan that was like "Eh, I don't want to see the guy win any titles or win any matches. I just want him to pull promos and never follow through with anything he says he's going to do!"


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The loss at Mania really hurt him. It's ones of the reasons why I though Seth needed to win last night. He was the top heel at that moment and they ruined it by having him lose off the bat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Parker said:


> People complaining about him possibly having a US title reign?
> 
> It's 10x better than cutting random promos only to lead to a match that leads to irrelevancy.


There's nothing more irrelevant in this company than the US title.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Parker said:


> People complaining about him possibly having a US title reign?
> 
> It's 10x better than cutting random promos only to lead to a match that leads to irrelevancy.


*How the fuck is competing for the most worthless singles title against one of the most stale wrestlers 10x better than cutting good promos in an age of awful mic workers?*


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

M y initial idea, was at wrestlemania was for Wyatt's v shield but have either dean or Seth dissapear whilst everyone is fighting around the arena and make the heel turn there by knocking reigns. Dean tittymaster is pretty much our only hope now.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> The loss at Mania really hurt him. It's ones of the reasons why I though Seth needed to win last night. He was the top heel at that moment and they ruined it by having him lose off the bat.


I actually think his loss at Payback hurt him more. He could have recovered. If he won at Payback then he sure as hell would have been credible to win last night. But after losing to Cena where the fuck do you go? Literally nowhere.

Hell, he still should have won last night. 

Still hilariously pathetic how some people think his fued with Cena "elevated" him.

Yeah, elevated on Cena's shitlist.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

I feel like he will turn face before he wins any title.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't wait for Wyatt to be a top star, and look back at this thread to see his own fans lose faith him in.

(Y)


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

They seemed to be teasing a face turn last night after he hit Orton with the Sister Abigail. Cole said, "Bray just ruined the Authority's plan!" or something to that effect. Thought it was a foreshadowing moment.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Parker said:


> Can't wait for Wyatt to be a top star, and look back at this thread to see his own fans lose faith in him.
> 
> (Y)


Having no faith in management, specifically Vince McMahon, a senile near 70 year old who is notorious for not being able to make up his mind on anything and dropping interest in people at the drop of a hat, and Kevin FUCKING Dunn to see talent, is NOT having no faith in him. I have NO doubt whatsoever that in a competently run company where pushes were assigned based on talent, dedication to your character and listening to your audience, Bray Wyatt would be far more successful than somebody like Randy Orton ever was. Absolutely ZERO doubt.

This is not that company. This is WWE.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Parker said:


> Can't wait for Wyatt to be a top star, and look back at this thread to see his own fans lose faith him in.
> 
> (Y)


We aren't losing faith in HIM, we're losing faith in the WWE's booking.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

CarolinaCoog said:


> They seemed to be teasing a face turn last night after he hit Orton with the Sister Abigail. Cole said, "Bray just ruined the Authority's plan!" or something to that effect. Thought it was a foreshadowing moment.


Noticed that. also the camera showed HHH and Steph freaking out when he started climbing the ladder. Babyface Bray is coming guys


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

MrKennedy666 said:


> Noticed that. also the camera showed HHH and Steph freaking out when he started climbing the ladder. Babyface Bray is coming guys


Well, I hope it's more of him as "tweener" rather than a straight up babyface. I feel the guy has so much more left he could do as heel, it would be way too premature IMO to turn him now.

Plus I'm trying to wrap my head around him being an actual babyface.....I just don't see it with his character TBH. Especially with Harper and Rowan on his side...


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Parker said:


> Can't wait for Wyatt to be a top star, and look back at this thread to see his own fans lose faith him in.
> 
> (Y)





Wyatt fans are actually Cena haters in disguise. They weren't supporting him like this before he started working with Cena. It's whoever Cena feuds with, people become a fan of his opponent acting like they supported him since day one smh. Bray Wyatt will be fine. The WWE is not going to stop putting him on TV.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Thee Brain said:


> How is this a surprise? Everyone could see it coming. It's their modus operandi. Nothing new here.
> 
> People laughed when some of us called Wyatt's burial when he lost to Cena. I told them to wait and see.


The only people who buried Wyatt were his fans.

Expecting someone as horrendously untalented in ring as him to get over just because his character is "good", and thinking he was worthy enough to beat John Cena, a now 15 time world champion and 8+ year 'face of the company' at the 30th WrestleMania, is the best example of delusion going around right now.

You all thought he'd go further than his ability would allow him to, or further than he truly deserved.


Albeit with the supposed "burial" of mister _*finally*-been-on-the-roster-for-a-year_, he's still advertised as one of the company's biggest names - being listed with guys like Cena and Orton - on house shows and international shows.


Every Wyatt fan set themselves up for disappointment thinking WWE would push a completely unstellar guy like Wyatt within his first year.



EDIT:
Don't ask me how but there's no one on the active roster who gets as solid of a positive reaction as Wyatt does. I have no idea how he's the most popular guy, but he is, and you are all still complaining about a burial, as if he has lost all momentum and fan support, which is hilariously pathetic.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I've liked him since he debuted. The fans like him. My biggest concern that wwwe turns him Face, turns harper and rowan against him. Either that or he becomes cheesy.

He's more deserving of a rocket push than reigns. Better worker, better promos, and he's had great single matches, something reigns hasn't come close to.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I love Bray but I'm not sure what the WWE is doing with him. He lost so much momentum feuding with Cena and was almost a non factor during MIIB. 

They need to turn him face and take advantage of his popularity. He should be placed in a feud with either Orton or Seth to help realign where his character stands. I don't want to see him get lost in the shuffle and that's what's happening.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

bigdog40 said:


> Wyatt fans are actually Cena haters in disguise. They weren't supporting him like this before he started working with Cena. It's whoever Cena feuds with, people become a fan of his opponent acting like they supported him since day one smh. Bray Wyatt will be fine. The WWE is not going to stop putting him on TV.


Where's your proof?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I can't even take the guy seriously anymore, the John Cena effect has really set in.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

Classic John Cena.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bigdog40 said:


> Wyatt fans are actually Cena haters in disguise. They weren't supporting him like this before he started working with Cena. It's whoever Cena feuds with, people become a fan of his opponent acting like they supported him since day one smh. Bray Wyatt will be fine. The WWE is not going to stop putting him on TV.


fpalm Actually I was. Be quiet.

God damn, all this time I never knew I actually didn't care about Bray Wyatt. It was ALL about Cena the whole time, despite the fact that I never cheered Ryback against him, never cheered Orton against him, never cheered Bryan against him, etc. I didn't even realize my reaction to him beating Daniel Bryan and the first Shield/Wyatt's match were imaginary. Thanks for enlightening me!


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

It still goes back to the cage match when Cena had Wyatt beat countless times and beat up Harper and Rowan for good measure only to "lose" to a creepy child by having Wyatt pretty much fall out of the cage.

Once Cena beat Bray along with 2 huge helpers in a cage match, plus had Bray beaten obvoiusly so many times it takes the steam out of any wrestler's momentum.

I never said Bray should beat Cena clean (for all you "he's a heel" folks) but a loss that looked humiliating shows where creative's mindset was at regarding Wyatt. Now we are seeing that mindset continue.

Some people are never going to leave the 1980's Hulk Hogan era of he's a heel so he always loses and jumps the face like a coward to get his heat. Look at how movies and TV have advanced beyond the white hat cowboys vs. the black hat cowboys. Sometimes a simple face vs. heel works, but with the product as stale as it is right now some tweeners would be the way to go. Then if a Daniel Bryan is out for an extended time you don't have to rush around repeating the same old thing. A tweener can just change opponents and be seen as either face or heel and not have to do so many turns that people lose count (see Big Show).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> I can't even take the guy seriously anymore, the John Cena effect has really set in.


I don't get this logic from the IWC that if you lose to Cena who beats everybody because he's the Hogan, Austin, Rock that your somehow not credible it's like saying oh Lex Luthor isn't a credible villain because he never killed Superman. Nobody was saying oh I can't take Undertaker and Kane seriously when Austin eventually beat them in a 2 on 1 feud. He's lost 1/5 feuds he's been in how is he not credible. If he had ran through Cena then went to the title it would have turned to " OMG it's super Bray" " all he is, is a character, he can't work for shit". He'd be getting the same shoved down our throats talk as Reigns because "lol he can't lose" 
He'll have his time as long as fans are willing to stick with him even when he isn't winning every match he's in. That's why they can't push anybody long term because a dedicated portion of the audience gives up on wrestlers the moment they don't beat Cena or become champ the 1st shot they get. 

This Bruce Blitz style of thinking were if they "can't even beat Cena" the topdog how can I take them serious is just a way for people to whine and have an i'm off the bandwagon excuse. If he lost a feud to Kofi or a Santino then i'd get it but not beating the (unfortunately) 15 time champ doesn't hurt his credibility. People like you who spout off stuff like that hurt his credibility by implying if you can't beat Cena you can't be worth anything. And don't give the Cena beat the whole Wyatt family essentially excuse because i've seen plenty of times were Austin has cleared the ring by his self, or took out all of DX. The top guy has always been booked as though he was that much better than everybody else unless foul play was involved. Nor was he hurt promo wise because everybody had a promo saying they would win so is everybody not named Cena untrustworthy now because they didn't fulfill that promise? Plus if you really like him it will make it that much better if/when he gets the belt. Brays still a great character and he'll have his time. Jericho didn't win (well keep) the title the first time he had a main event spot against HHH and he turned out fine. It's just fickle fans of today are so give it to me right now we forget stuff like that.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

He shouldn't have faced Cena so early.

Losing to Cena hasn't damaged him despite what the Cena haters will say but he should have went through the likes of Sheamus, Mysterio, Henry and Show before getting to the top guy. Now the only way is down.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ryan193 said:


> He shouldn't have faced Cena so early.
> 
> Losing to Cena hasn't damaged him despite what the Cena haters will say but he should have went through the likes of Sheamus, Mysterio, Henry and Show before getting to the top guy. Now the only way is down.


That I can agree on they definitely could have saved it but then again if he was going to lose a feud early on I'd rather it be the top dog than any of them. Though I wouldn't mind the inevitable unconscious Rey in a sheep mask moment they better had done lol.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

177 said:


> Well, I hope it's more of him as "tweener" rather than a straight up babyface. I feel the guy has so much more left he could do as heel, it would be way too premature IMO to turn him now.
> 
> Plus I'm trying to wrap my head around him being an actual babyface.....I just don't see it with his character TBH. Especially with Harper and Rowan on his side...


Yeah i agree that a tweener role would be good for him but i just can't imagine WWE pulling off a full on tweener these days


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm worried they have Bray lose to Cena again at Battleground.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

The fact that they don't even bother to try to make him feel special anymore is disturbing. Why the hell is he entrancing second out of the MITB participants, and his music is randomly getting cut off? Even if he's not gonna win, at least make him feel and seem significant. 

Some silly people defended it, but him getting dunked into the mud during the post-RAW show means something. People talk about the Undertaker fooling around after shows. Yeah, but he's not getting degraded.

Vince is a fucking idiot, and so is H. No defense for him, because plenty of people have said that if you fight Vince hard enough, you can get him to change his mind. So I don't buy that it's a situation where H sees the light on some talent, but it's all Vince's fault.

The fact that it looks like they really did just build him up to be some chump to feed to Cena, is disheartening.

So many wrestlers in the past have gone out of their way to make their opponents look good. Even Batista was willing to give Bryan some shine, even when he was a relative nobody in the big leagues.

Cena is incapable and selfish. It's disgusting.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

MADDOXITRON said:


> The only people who buried Wyatt were his fans.
> 
> Expecting someone as horrendously untalented in ring as him to get over just because his character is "good", and thinking he was worthy enough to beat John Cena, a now 15 time world champion and 8+ year 'face of the company' at the 30th WrestleMania, is the best example of delusion going around right now.
> 
> ...


:Jordan


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I know there's been a lot of talented guys who never won the big one but I would be the most disappointed if Bray never does. I just wish WWE realizes what they have.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Dat Cena rub...

:Jordan



Cena is a fucking plague...he hasn't elevated Bray at all...I mean he beats Bray 3 straight ppvs. Bray looked like a thread for about 20minutes when Cena teased some change to his character,some fucking emotion, on that episode of RAW where he seemed upset that the fans voted for him to be in a 3 on 1 match,..

But then NOPE...Cena didn't let that affect him and he decided to overcome them odds about 20minutes after that interview. :cena3

Bray hasn't looked like a threat since he gave Daniel Bryan a Sister Abigail onto the barricade outside the ring. If WWE don't want to book anyone too look even slightly like a threat to Cena then just PLEASE LEAVE CENA THE FUCK AWAY....Cena should be in feuds with guys like HHH,or Big Show or some shit if they want to keep booking him like this.

Oh I didn't read the thread but i'm sure the Vince and Cena apologists will come swarming...

:StephenA2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MADDOXITRON said:


> EDIT:
> Don't ask me how but there's no one on the active roster who gets as solid of a positive reaction as Wyatt does. I have no idea how he's the most popular guy, but he is, and you are all still complaining about a burial, as if he has lost all momentum and fan support, which is hilariously pathetic.


*Ziggler gets overwhelming support and his burial is apparent. He may deserve it for his outbursts, but this just proves fan reactions aren't a talking point in this situation.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

It's really a damn shame. Bray was even on the list on who Stone Cold believes could be a huge star.

Granted, Bray is barely or only a year into his career, so things can change for the better in the future. But damn it, dude was red hot with an amazing mystique surrounding him to boot! The way the WWE "capitalized" on Bray's momentum and popularity was appalling.

As soon as I saw he was on Cena's radar, I went fpalm. I just knew they would ultimately fuck him over. Bray came out ridiculously hot after going over Daniel Bryan clean as a whistle. Oh, and FYI WWE, THAT'S how a babyface is supposed to put over a heel. The heel should be coming out bigger and more important after going over a popular face.

Your definition of Bray going "over" Cena at ER was disgusting. 

And then Bray and his followers went over the Shield; the biggest heel stable running the yard at the time. Shield basically passed the proverbial heel stable torch to these guys. The Wyatt Family were virtually unstoppable! And they should have had a nice long run.

But of course; god forbid Cena not having something to do or a new talent to suck the soul out of :lol

The only saving grace here is, Bray's such an exceptional talent, there's a chance he can rise above this shite booking and can recover. He's still very much popular, but then again, look at Ziggler. Yeah, his mouth has made him the whipping boy. But it just proves, if WWE doesn't care to push you, reactions truly don't matter unless you go out of your way to shit on their show and make a talent popular enough to go mainstream(because let's be honest. Bryan getting mainstream exposure forced WWE's hands lol)

Sigh. Bray really deserved better and fuck this company for always being afraid to take chances on up and coming talents. Cena won't be here forever and they better prepare their anuses for the reaming they will get once they have no huge stars to rely on, because they fucked them all over.

They either not pushing talents hard or proper enough or they push them so hard, they make the audience turn on them fpalm


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Sucks to see the position he's currently in  He's in no-mans land

I think most of us agree he should've gone over Cena out 'Mania and re-entered a feud with Bryan for the title. That would've been :mark:

But no, Cena had to go over :jay and they had to continue the feud for a couple of more meaningless months which, in the end, only killed any ounce of momentum this guy had left! :side:

With the amount of talent this guy has, though, I have a little faith that he'll somehow manage to rise to the top and eventually become champion. Because the WWE aren't that blind, right? RIGHT?!? :argh:


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

So he's feuding with Sheamus now? :faint: I like sheaums, but damn, he should be in title picture at least :cuss:

Kane's had about 20 title shots since 'Mania and Bray's had one and he was just filler for a ladder match. The fuck? :rivers


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

CM Punk would be a great opponent for him right about now. I'd want to see it.

Fucking quitter...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

After tonight, they should tun him face if they want to make up ground for his lost momentum. Vince Russo seems to think he's being held back but I just think the WWE dropped the ball. They just need to pick it back up again.

CM Punk and Bray would make for a good program but that's not happening. Maybe Jericho can start a program with him if he sticks around for a bit.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Nevermind, Jericho will do :mark:

I'd still prefer him in the title picture but a Jericho feud will do for now : Just a shame a win over Jericho means diddlysquat nowadays :side:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Y2J DA GAWD has to return to put over Bray Wyatt because Cena fucking sucks...

:draper2


:jericho4


:banderas

Y2J is gonna make Bray step up...



.christopher. said:


> Nevermind, Jericho will do :mark:
> 
> I'd still prefer him in the title picture but a Jericho feud will do for now : Just a shame a win over Jericho means diddlysquat nowadays :side:


I would expect this from Tyrion but fpalm

Y2J is a legend and is respected by the fans more than Cena...Y2J has no special interests..he isn't worried about keeping his spot,and he isn't worried about trying to look great to protect his image for the kids. Y2J will try his hardest to get Bray over even more...

Listen to his interviews...he didn't like the way he was used for Fandango..so hopefully Y2J laid down some rules coming back on how he wanted to be handled...Y2J is a big fan of Bray.

:banderas


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

O Fenômeno said:


> Y2J DA GAWD has to return to put over Bray Wyatt because Cena fucking sucks...
> 
> :draper2
> 
> ...


Jericho just proved why he is the fucking GOAT! Bray vs. Jericho is going to be money. :bow


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

:cheer:cheer:cheer Thank god he's finally moving away from the Cenas. This is the start of Bray's recovery.


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

Meh. Jericho is at RVD level at this point

Better than nothing I suppose. Their match will probably be decent. (but not better than that)


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

O Fenômeno said:


> Y2J DA GAWD has to return to put over Bray Wyatt because Cena fucking sucks...
> 
> :draper2
> 
> ...


I ain't denying that Jericho is a legend and more respected or anything like that, but that doesn't change the fact that for the past few years Jericho's lost more times than I've had hot dinners.  Remember his loss to Ryback? Didn't do a damn thing for him so it was just another meaningless Jeriloss :jay

I'm still excited for this feud, though. If they go all in with a proper feud it will no doubt be great :mark: and the win for Wyatt might do more for Wyatt than I'm anticipating at the moment :

One can hope, but with WWEs recent booking of Wyatt I'm not going to get carried away


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God damn you McMahon.






I swear to God, it's like Vince has some fucking radar that detects when I quit the product. Every time this happens.

*beep* *beep* *beep*

"Tyrion stopped watching, put Bray Wyatt in a feud with Chris Jericho. He won't get the relief of quitting watching this shit :vince2"


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Psh, I don't care what anyone says. Jericho is one of the damn GOATS, can't get tired of him and that damn star power(that WWE is seriously lacking) :mark:

Bray vs Jericho on the mic :faint:

I'm so hyped!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Who gives a fuck if Jericho always comes back only to put over young guys. At least someone is willing to do it. And the promos between Jericho and Wyatt should be awesome.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Jericho, here to save Bray and PROPERLY put his ass over :mark:

I'm all for it. Forget what anyone else has to say. This is good for Bray. You know Y2J will put him over


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> I ain't denying that Jericho is a legend and more respected or anything like that, but that doesn't change the fact that for the past few years Jericho's lost more times than I've had hot dinners.  Remember his loss to Ryback? Didn't do a damn thing for him so it was just another meaningless Jeriloss :jay
> 
> I'm still excited for this feud, though. If they go all in with a proper feud it will no doubt be great :mark: and the win for Wyatt might do more for Wyatt than I'm anticipating at the moment :
> 
> One can hope, but with WWEs recent booking of Wyatt I'm not going to get carried away


Jericho has gone on the record to state that he's a big fan of Bray. I think he will use his clout this time around to help elevate a wrestler he feels deserves that rub. I know he has lost a lot in recent years, but I don't get a glorified jobber vibe from him. From Kane? Yes. But Jericho seems to shake off the losses and it helps that he leaves for a bit after these mini feuds.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Créole Heat said:


> Who gives a fuck if Jericho always comes back only to put over young guys. At least someone is willing to do it. And the promos between Jericho and Wyatt should be awesome.


I got no problem with Jericho putting people over - It's one of the things I respect about him. However, I'm not a fan of how much he loses, but if that's his choice then whatever :shrug

And I'm not doubting it'll be a good feud, I'm doubting whether it'll lead to Wyatt being pushed back to the top off of a win from a legend. Hopefully it will

I'm :mark: for the actual feud, though :


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

wait wait I haven't watched Raw yet....did Y2J really come back to feud with Bray? Like is it official?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

177 said:


> wait wait I haven't watched Raw yet....did Y2J really come back to feud with Bray? Like is it official?


Yeah, the Wyatt family came out and attacked him during his coming back home promo


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

Finally Bray has someone to really work with and elevate himself!!!


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

.christopher. said:


> Yeah, the Wyatt family came out and attacked him during his coming back home promo


:faint:

:mark: Fuck yes!! Jericho was THE biggest advocate for Wyatt backstage so this is only right. Part of me gets a feeling he saw the fuckery that happened with him and Cena and got a Wade Barrett/nexus burial vibe all over again and said "fuck this, ima come and save his ass".

I'm confident Y2J will make Wyatt look freakin credible again like he deserves to be.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Interesting what Vinnie Ru has to say about Bray at *13:30*







And :lel at him wearing that shirt.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This guy needs a big win at the next PPV. I understand he cant be the WWe champ just yet and ofcourse no one beats Cena.. but they could have atleast given the tag titles to the Wyatts to give them some momentum. Right now they are all looking like all talk and no substance.

I am hopeful for the Y2J vs Bray feud but tbh.. beating Y2J is nothing major. Everyone knows Jericho jobs to everything and anyting that wears wrestling boots.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

zkorejo said:


> *I am hopeful for the Y2J vs Bray feud but tbh.. beating Y2J is nothing major. Everyone knows Jericho jobs to everything and anyting that wears wrestling boots.*


Eh TBH I have no idea why some people say this. It's freakin JERICHO. The guy is a LEGEND in the business and is without a shadow of doubt already hall of fame worthy. IMO, no matter how many times the guy has lost recently, anybody that goes over him will look good _period_.

Plus, I'd rather have him feuding with a guy like Jericho right now than a guy who isn't even near Jericho's league like Sheamus :no:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

177 said:


> :faint:
> 
> :mark: Fuck yes!! Jericho was THE biggest advocate for Wyatt backstage so this is only right. Part of me gets a feeling he saw the fuckery that happened with him and Cena and got a Wade Barrett/nexus burial vibe all over again and said "fuck this, ima come and save his ass".
> 
> I'm confident Y2J will make Wyatt look freakin credible again like he deserves to be.



I get that feeling too. He'd had enough of Wyatt's stagnation . I'm surprised that a lot of people aren't more excited about this upcoming feud. I know Jericho has had more losses than wins in recent years but he still has a certain marquee to him. He's not on Kane level yet where he loses every single match. I'd be happy if they traded wins. And why shouldn't he put Bray over? Others obviously won't.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Empress said:


> I get that feeling too. He'd had enough of Wyatt's stagnation . I'm surprised that a lot of people aren't more excited about this upcoming feud. I know Jericho has had more losses than wins in recent years but he still has a certain marquee to him. *He's not on Kane level yet where he loses every single match.* I'd be happy if they traded wins. And why shouldn't he put Bray over? Others obviously won't.


The fact that people are even comparing Kane and Jericho is just fpalm. So the two are the same because they've lost alot? It isn't about wins and loses with these two guys anymore it's about how much the fans WANT to see them wrestle and entertain them, and frankly I have no idea who wants to see Kane in 2014, but almost everyone would LOVE to see Jericho in any capacity.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Jericho will make sure Wyatt comes out of this fued better than ever :jericho4


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes, Jericho has done some unnecessary jobs the past few years but he's still Jericho. He has more credibility than majority of the roster. Remember, Bray was set to feud with Sheamus for his worthless title. A feud with Jericho is much better for his career.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

#Mark said:


> Yes, Jericho has done some unnecessary jobs the past few years but he's still Jericho. He has more credibility than majority of the roster. Remember, *Bray was set to feud with Sheamus for his worthless title. A feud with Jericho is much better for his career.*


I heard there were reports that it was advertised that Sheamus was set to defend his US title against Bray in Australia. I've never been to a house show before but I'm assuming they "defend titles" at house shows just to "test the waters" so to speak? 

Thing is I wonder if this Jericho thing was planned all along, or was it a last minute thing because the people complaining on the internet finnally got them . 

TBH though, I hope it WAS last minute and all Sheamus vs Wyatt shit was scrapped.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not fully a believer in Bray Wyatt. I mean, I like him, but I think he's a bit overrated by the IWC and not as entertaining as you all make him out to be.

Last night, though. I thought that segment said so much without words. That look Wyatt was giving Jericho with the piercing eyes hidden behind the strands of hair, sitting on his pale face... It's just hard to believe the character transformation he's gone through since his debut with the Nexus.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm curious if Jericho can get Bray's cheers to turn into boos. On his most recent podcast, Jericho was discussing why he stopped doing certain things that would get the audience on his side. Bray should perhaps take from that although I'm not sure what aspects of his character you pull back on. It's a damn good presentation. 

I wanted Bray to turn face since the WWE had gotten so stagnant with him, but his persona reminds me of Undertaker a bit. He can go much darker before he eventually sees that good light.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Wyatt's character is interesting because it is designed as a heel who should be getting cheers.

His goal is to get the fans on his side through treachery masked with his words, so having the fans be into him whilst heeling it up would be the ultimate goal of his character.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Empress said:


> I'm curious if Jericho can get Bray's cheers to turn into boos. On his most recent podcast, Jericho was discussing why he stopped doing certain things that would get the audience on his side. Bray should perhaps take from that although I'm not sure what aspects of his character you pull back on. It's a damn good presentation.
> 
> I wanted Bray to turn face since the WWE had gotten so stagnant with him, but his persona reminds me of Undertaker a bit. He can go much darker before he eventually sees that good light.


I made a thread some time ago that had to do with Bray's whole "face/heel" subject. I honestly think the intent with Bray during the whole Cena thing was supposed to get fans to cheer him and it was quite obvious. There were signs everywhere by the camera focusing on the cellphone lights all the time when he would make his way to the ring, the fact that announcers kept mentioning how the movement was "growing", also by them inserting babyface like aspects to his character like having him bring up how his "teacher" said he would never amount to anything and treated him like a piece of trash.

TBH this is probably another reason why they made him look so weak and lose so much. If you notice the WWE has been really riding this "I'm an underdog" or "I'm being heldown" stuff ever since Bryan. You see this with Ziggler especially ATM, and you also saw this a little with Paige when she was getting her ass handed to her and barely winning with just one move.

Whether or not this was all to actually TURN Bray babyface though we will never know.

Now the reason it didn't work though as well as they hoped with Wyatt IMO is because people didn't perceive his character that way to begin with - he's a crazy, intense, and dominant type of master-mind, not some underdog who loses all the time. I mean IMO people didn't start cheering him because he was this guy who was "held down" or whatever bullshit, they started cheering him because he was just so damn cool and backed up alot of what he said. I think if they just had continued to book him like the dominant heel he was earlier this year against Bryan and the Shield, they would be getting even more cheers and he'd be exactly as over as the WWE wanted him to be.

Regarding him attacking Jericho now though I think maybe they were like "Ok fuck it let's just go back to him being a straight up heel" again. If this is the case honestly I'm happy for it because again to turn him babyface now would just be way too soon. The guy should AT LEAST have a run as a heel world champ first before they start thinking of actually turning him. They would be throwing away so many potentially great feuds if they were to turn him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

177,I'd rep you but I can't at the moment. I never thought about the Bray heel/face dynamic the way you just presented it. Looking back, it does come across as though the WWE did want the fans to root for Bray so Cena could "overcome".

As for the Daniel Bryan analogy, I like him, but I got fucking tired of seeing him get his ass kicked every single week. And I mean every damn week. Not every character is meant to be a babyface to that degree. The WWE made him look weak and expected everyone to rejoice in his Wrestlemania moment before they started the weekly ass whoopings again. What worked for Bryan can't and shouldn't be superimposed on other wrestlers. 

Speaking of Bryan, he and Bray had a great feud. I loved their Royal Rumble match (I'm watching it now on DVD). Bray was still being booked strong then and there was no confusion about his character. He caught my attention during The Shield feud but I paid full attention as this program focused more on him. I never cared about him when he was Husky, but he returned with a vengeance.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Empress said:


> *177,I'd rep you but I can't at the moment.* I never thought about the Bray heel/face dynamic the way you just presented it. Looking back, it does come across as though the WWE did want the fans to root for Bray so Cena could "overcome".


Thx 



Empress said:


> As for the Daniel Bryan analogy, I like him, but I got fucking tired of seeing him get his ass kicked every single week. And I mean every damn week. Not every character is meant to be a babyface to that degree. The WWE made him look weak and expected everyone to rejoice in his Wrestlemania moment before they started the weekly ass whoopings again. What worked for Bryan can't and shouldn't be superimposed on other wrestlers.


Yea I totally agree and the whole thing with Bray and Cena proved that IMO. Bryan works as an underdog because I mean...look at him lol. It's the perfect gimmick for HIM. With Bray? Not so much...It would be like trying to make Undertaker one. I mean Undertaker as an underdog? :lel. 



Empress said:


> Speaking of Bryan, he and Bray had a great feud. I loved their Royal Rumble match (I'm watching it now on DVD). Bray was still being booked strong then and there was no confusion about his character. He caught my attention during The Shield feud but I paid full attention as this program focused more on him. I never cared about him when he was Husky, but he returned with a vengeance.


It's crazy how even though Bryan was fooling Bray, Bray STILL managed to come out looking better after that feud. Probably because Bray actually got his revenge in a credible fashion and won the match while looking strong at the same time. I remember after that match it really cemented him as legit to alot of people on here, and then came the matches with the freakin Shield :banderas which gave him even more steam. 

Bray's reactions and people chanting "Brays gonna kill you" while singing "hes got the whole world in his hands" at WM 30 were a direct result of that glorious, strong booking he had at the time IMO. Then when they started to book him weak with Cena people were like . Again it just goes to show that not everyone should be booked like a Bryan.

Anyway let's just hope the WWE has now looked back and realized this.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Bray Wyatt is f*cking awesome. He has perfected his gimmick. EVERY single little thing he does seems to have thought behind it. He seems to have thought everything through. His look to his stance etc is bang on the money. Ideally i'd still like them to lose Rowan as i feel he's more of a hindrance and i do kind of think Harper will be held back whilst in the Wyatts.

For me Bray has main event written all over him.


----------



## Stonewall Jackson (Jul 26, 2011)

To all the people calling Bray Wyatt overrated: 

Imagine someone else getting put in the Bray Wyatt gimmick. Would anyone else make it work like he did? Doubtful. He struck gold and I wouldn't be surprised if he replaced the Undertaker as "The Mythical Gimmick" of WWE. People weren't buying into any kind of longivity with UT back in 1990 when he debuted. But now, 24 years later, the man is a myth. Windham Rotunda is making a cartoonish gimmick work in an era, where it shouldn't work.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Was worried about his direction after MITB, but this feud with Jericho is perfect, we all know Jericho is gonna put him over and that's what Bray needs but that aside I think the feud will be awesome, Bray needs something like this because if he can start getting some major wins no doubt will he become champion and a solidified maineventer.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I think we are all in agreement that this feud will be great; the problem is what happens to Bray after it's over. It should lead to him into being in the world title picture and eventually winning it but I won't hold my breath..


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Delbusto1 said:


>


:clap




RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Bray Wyatt is f*cking awesome. He has perfected his gimmick. * EVERY single little thing he does seems to have thought behind it. He seems to have thought everything through. His look to his stance etc is bang on the money.* Ideally i'd still like them to lose Rowan as i feel he's more of a hindrance and i do kind of think Harper will be held back whilst in the Wyatts.
> 
> For me Bray has main event written all over him.


Seriously. I mean what more must the man nail? I mean he's got everything down to a T compared to most of the new up and coming guys.



.christopher. said:


> I think we are all in agreement that this feud will be great; the problem is what happens to Bray after it's over. It should lead to him into being in the world title picture and eventually winning it but I won't hold my breath..


I can see Jericho telling creative what they need to do with the guy since again Jericho is a big advocate of him. Yes it still comes down to Vince at the end of the day, but hopefully Jericho works his magic and convinces Vince.

TBH after giving MITB another watch, if you guys remember that whole spot during the WHC match when every guy individually attempted to "climb up", it was Bray that got THE biggest reaction. I hope the WWE made note of that and interpreted that as the guy being ready.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't praise Bray enough, watched this guy religiously since I found out he adopted the character in FCW. This Jericho feud is exactly the thing Bray needs right now, he won't get lost in the shuffle and Jericho will make him look legit which Cena had a hard time doing with his flip flopping of serious and jokey. 

Bray Wyatt's character needs to be protected and not over exposed, these first few years on the "Main Roster" are crucial, he can't be a guy who gets his ass handed to him, they could easily play off the demonic possession aspect of his character that has been hinted on many occasions and use it to make him look stronger. I'm really excited to see how his career plays out, how he will evolve over time. Bray Wyatt can be a huge draw for the company, that's how confident I am in him.

The WWE really need to drop "The Whole World In His Hands" thing though, I preferred when he use to finish his promos with "Time Is On My Side", it was short, effective and came across as a catchphrase opposed to a repetitive song, it was simplistic.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Ichabod Crane said:


> I can't praise Bray enough, watched this guy religiously since I found out he adopted the character in FCW. This Jericho feud is exactly the thing Bray needs right now, he won't get lost in the shuffle and *Jericho will make him look legit which Cena had a hard time doing with his flip flopping of serious and jokey.*


One of the things that killed the feud for me was when Cena and the Usos started doing this stupid humming thing while pounding on their chest. I was like WTF was that? To me it's like Cena wasn't even taking the feud serious which is such a shame...especially since he said in a recent interview with Austin that all he does in his free time is think of ways to "better the business".....:no: 




Ichabod Crane said:


> The WWE really need to drop "The Whole World In His Hands" thing though, I preferred when he use to finish his promos with "Time Is On My Side", it was short, effective and came across as a catchphrase opposed to a repetitive song, it was simplistic.


TBH I don't mind the whole world in his hands thing, since at this point it seems to be over whenever Bray performs infront of a crowd that loves him, though I do feel they need to stop singing it all the freakin time. All he's gotta do IMO is just sing one line of it every now and then like when he first was doing it, NOT all drawn out anymore like he was with his feud with Cena.

At this point it's odd to think that it was the fans that actually starting singing this song and not the WWE deciding to do it to help him get over(I think it was the WM crowd this year that started it from my memory). Just goes to show the WWE needs to stop force feeding things since that's how you kill something.

Real talk though I think if he actually WON the belts at MITB, I think that the song would've been more over than ever since it would actually give him and the fans a reason to actually sing it lol. Him singing it during that promo he had under the ladder before MITB made the song seem more relevant than it's ever been.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

When I was a kid, The Undertaker scared the shit out of me and I still hate myself for thinking that "Paul Bearer" was actually a real name.: But for a few minutes each week, Bray makes me suspend reality and believe in what he's saying. If the streak had to end and Bray had a few more years on his resume, it could have been a passing of the torch moment. 

As for future feuds, I'd like to see him and Reigns start a long standing rivalry that can span the years. They were both leaders of their group and are the sons of legends. I think it writes itself. I know many of you in this thread see Roman as a lightweight and nothing special but it wasn't that long ago that "Husky Harris" was just another wrestler who didn't stand out and toiled away in Punk's shadow. I could see Reigns and Bray headlining a Wrestlemania a few years from now.

I definitely want to see Bray and Bo go at it. I want to see who converts who first. :dance I keep waiting for the WWE to tease a confrontation. Bo's either going to make his brother a boliever or Bray is gonna slap the shit out of him one of these days. Either works for me. Brother vs brother has always been money. But on a serious note, I know IRS has got to be proud of his sons. They're both doing great.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Empress said:


> When I was a kid, The Undertaker scared the shit out of me and I still hate myself for thinking that "Paul Bearer" was actually a real name.: But for a few minutes each week, Bray makes me suspend reality and believe in what he's saying. If the streak had to end and Bray had a few more years on his resume, it could have been a passing of the torch moment.


Dude for me it was PAUL BEARER that scared the shit outta me. It was the funeral parlor segments with his green face and shit.



Empress said:


> As for future feuds, I'd like to see him and Reigns start a long standing rivalry that can span the years. They were both leaders of their group and are the sons of legends. I think it writes itself. I know many of you in this thread see Roman as a lightweight and nothing special but it wasn't that long ago that "Husky Harris" was just another wrestler who didn't stand out and toiled away in Punk's shadow. I could see Reigns and Bray headlining a Wrestlemania a few years from now.


I guess we'll just have to see how successful Reigns gets. But yea I admit I can definitely see them having a killer feud, since they are literally so opposite of each other. Reigns ATM is like a superhero and then you got Bray who is basically a supervillain.



Empress said:


> I definitely want to see Bray and Bo go at it. I want to see who converts who first. :dance I keep waiting for the WWE to tease a confrontation. Bo's either going to make his brother a boliever or Bray is gonna slap the shit out of him one of these days. Either works for me. Brother vs brother has always been money. But on a serious note, I know IRS has got to be proud of his sons. They're both doing great.


It's funny me and my friends last night were just talking about this. Bo Wyatt? :. Maybe eventually they can do something with Bo where Bray confronts him and tells him to "snap out of this Bolieve facade", that "Bo Dallas is a fake and he needs to come home to be who he really is....a WYATT". 

Then maybe you could sort of do like a "Brothers of Destruction" type of Tag-Team with them where they would completely dominate as the "Wyatt Brothers". I dunno I feel like it's something they could do down the line eventually lol.

Anyway for me in terms of potential feuds, I'm probably in the minority with this one but I REALLY want to see Wyatt confront STING if he ever does come to the WWE and has a couple of good matches left. I mean fuck the theatrics that could play out with it.....:wall

I mean one guy is basically a dark superhero, the other guy a dark supervillain. It just seems so fitting IMO.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I've stopped caring about Sting. He's become such a tease in recent years over whether or not to sign with the WWE. He's also gotten older. I respect him and what he's done but I had to let to go of my Sting fantasies. I wanted so bad to see Taker vs. Sting but it's probably not gonna happen.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Bray absolutely killin it again like usual :banderas. 






I knew the best route for them to go would be Bray addressing the whole "SaveusY2J" thing. Can't wait to see how this feud turns out :mark:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

:wyatt

He gives me chills. I love the cadence of his voice. It's focused but not monotone. 
"_Seducer, accuser, destroyer...._
I know that the WWE is pushing the pastor gimmick on Big E, but Wyatt already has the vibe down without delving into becoming a caricature. A lot of people might not be excited about this feud, but I'm ready for it. I think it still means something to be in a program with Jericho. 

I wonder if Bray has help with his promos or of he freestyles from the top of his head. 

After this feud, I'd like to see him move into the main title scene. I felt his addition to MIIB was just because there was nothing to do with him. But he will rightfully belong there in a few months.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Empress said:


> :wyatt
> 
> He gives me chills. I love the cadence of his voice. It's focused but not monotone.
> "_Seducer, accuser, destroyer...._
> ...


Bray is a damn quote machine. "_I am the color red in a world full of black and white_" :banderas

And from what I heard he writes alot of his own stuff. Not everything but alot of it.



Empress said:


> After this feud, I'd like to see him move into the main title scene. I felt his addition to MIIB was just because there was nothing to do with him. But he will rightfully belong there in a few months.


After this feud I think he should go on to feud with the Authority to some degree, since based on rumors they already have their world title plans with Lesnar and Reigns. Maybe after Reigns wins it and WM 31 they could have him feud with Bray for it.

And IMO going in to MITB I honestly felt Bray should have been in the briefcase match and won it, though I totally understand why they felt they needed to go with Seth. 

They just need to make Bray more prominent lol. It's crazy how amazing of a talent the man has become in only less than a year.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I would have never believed that Husky Harris would be Bray Wyatt a year later. A lot of other performers could learn from Bray about how to cut a promo in less than 5 minutes time. He is more effective than 98% of the roster in getting his point across and in less time. 

If he does fight the authority, he would be a full fledged face at that point. I could see Bray/Randy, Bray/Hunter or Bray/Steth. I am curious as to what he would adjust in his character as a face. I really want Dean vs. Bray though. I can just imagine their promos. 

But I can't thank Jericho enough for coming back even if a lot of people aren't happy about it. Bray deserves to be showcased, not coasting along because Super Cena wouldn't do the damn job. One loss truly would not have hurt him but everything is turning around for Bray once more.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I love Jericho for coming back and being adamant on making Bray look good. What Cena did to Bray is just fpalm. It's a shame to see how red hot Bray and the Family were after claiming victory over such talents as Shield and Daniel Bryan.

Nice thing about Jericho is he will sell Bray as a worthy and dangerous opponent. He sold Bray as a guy you should be cautious around on Smackdown, even changing the tone of the voice when addressing Bray. Everyone knows Jericho can easily be the funny guy, but he didn't go that route. He was looking at a potential opponent and rival, treated it as such.

No making fun of how Bray looks or mocking how he speaks. 

Awesome stuff from Jericho.

I hope this proves to be a big step in getting back Bray's momentum. It will be an interesting dynamic now; with Cena, Bray was the Face. But Jericho is adored and Bray can get some serious heel heat if this is done right. I'm sure Jericho is hands on with this storyline and will make sure Bray comes out a million bucks :dance



> I would have never believed that Husky Harris would be Bray Wyatt a year later.


I love seeing thing like that happen. A talent is given the chance to flourish in a different gimmick and they just run with it. Bray really hit a home run with this one. Once he got into stride, it was amazing moments, segments and promos from there.

Triple H gushed about The Wyatts at some point and that's very understandable lol


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Empress said:


> If he does fight the authority, he would be a full fledged face at that point. I could see Bray/Randy, Bray/Hunter or Bray/Steth. I am curious as to what he would adjust in his character as a face. I really want Dean vs. Bray though. I can just imagine their promos.


I think if they do it sort of like how they did the Undertaker/Vince Ministry of Darkness feud you could make him sort of come off as more of a tweener and not a full fledged face. Like you could have Bray messing with the Authority, WHILE at the same time messing with the top faces like Reigns, Ambrose, Bryan etc. 

Dean vs Bray though would be the ultimate :mark: feud for me. Though at the same time it would confuse me on who to root for since I'm a huge fan of both lol. But since Bray would most likely be the heel in the feud, just to help them both out I'd probably boo Wyatt but cheer Dean .



Empress said:


> But I can't thank Jericho enough for coming back even if a lot of people aren't happy about it. Bray deserves to be showcased, not coasting along because Super Cena wouldn't do the damn job. One loss truly would not have hurt him but everything is turning around for Bray once more.


Same here. Jericho probably sees Bray as one of "his own" since he was the one that was sending Vince tapes of Wyatt doing promos and what not and telling him that he needs to be brought up.

Plus Jericho said on twitter that Bray will be a main roster star in a year, and a major star in two. He probably wants to make sure Bray is living up to what he said lol.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I love Jericho for coming back and being adamant on making Bray look good. What Cena did to Bray is just fpalm. It's a shame to see how red hot Bray and the Family were after claiming victory over such talents as Shield and Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Nice thing about Jericho is he will sell Bray as a worthy and dangerous opponent. He sold Bray as a guy you should be cautious around on Smackdown, even changing the tone of the voice when addressing Bray. Everyone knows Jericho can easily be the funny guy, but he didn't go that route. He was looking at a potential opponent and rival, treated it as such.
> 
> ...



:bow:

I couldn't stand how dismissive Cena was towards Bray. He took the feud as a joke and would always go for a cheap pop by talking about his clothes. At least Jericho shifted his tone and treats Bray like a serious threat. 

I am indifferent to Cena. After so many years, I just tolerate him. But I was so pissed off after his feud with Bray and how he no sold him. The ending to Payback was ridiculous. (N):frustrate :gun:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Empress said:


> I couldn't stand how dismissive Cena was towards Bray. He took the feud as a joke and would always go for a cheap pop by talking about his clothes. At least Jericho shifted his tone and treats Bray like a serious threat.


It was fucking pathetic. 

1) Bray speaks for a few minutes, good stuff.
2) Cena retaliates by laughing, points out everything about his character in the most obnoxious, deliberately mocking way possible.
3) Then Cena gets super serious for the last word.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> It was fucking pathetic.
> 
> 1) Bray speaks for a few minutes, good stuff.
> 2) Cena retaliates by laughing, points out everything about his character in the most obnoxious, deliberately mocking way possible.
> 3) Then Cena gets super serious for the last word.



Don't remind me. God, Cena is complete trash.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> It was fucking pathetic.
> 
> 1) Bray speaks for a few minutes, good stuff.
> 2) Cena retaliates by laughing, points out everything about his character in the most obnoxious, deliberately mocking way possible.
> 3) Then Cena gets super serious for the last word.


what's wrong with that formula? he sells t-shirts

bray and Jericho is gonna be good


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Discuss.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Deservedly so... Just reiterating the same "I play mind games HAE HAR HAR" shtick isn't getting any fresher.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I thought that too, honestly, it's not surprising, Bray Wyatt is VERY good on the mic but he's becoming quite repetitive now and it's the same old, same old in regards to his promo's, I think people are starting to feel he's a bit of a one trick pony but this is his character right now, so I feel that's a little unfair to say.

He needs to do something because his character is becoming quite stale already, wonder what Tyrion Lannister was doing at home while watching this, I can imagine his brain popping like a Lemming.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

This is probably one of the most non smarky crowds WWE has seen in a long time


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

this is why talent can't get over not for shit would they won't chant Boring when Cena is giving his same ole promo but they do it to the talent of the future


----------



## ApexPredHardyFan (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I agree that his promos could use some spicing up. But hes far from the most boring thing we've dealt with tonight.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

He deserved it. I'm surprised it took so long.

I don't care when Wyatt speaks and starts singing. Not entertaining to watch or listen too. 

I prefer his lackeys


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

It's one week, if he gets em next week, then I'll start worrying.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Well he is boring. He is doing the same thing with every feud and its becoming redundant. I knew his act will flop sooner or later.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Everyone gets boring chants.


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Wyatt is boring. His schtick is tired now and Cena basically shut down his momentum and push. His rambling promos are getting old. 

Wouldn't surprise me one bit if Jericho stole one at Battlegrounds.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Said it awhile ago, he's cool but sometimes he's just rambling about absolutely nothing 




"You see the birds and the bees and the flowers and the trees of the souls of a man carry us to an eternal darkness that the normal man can't overcome and I have a thick beard and Bo is my brother and they'll never be another and blah blah blah blah" :maury


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Coyotex said:


> this is why talent can't get over not for shit would they chant Boring when Cena is giving his same ole promo but they do it to the talent of the future


It's up to the WWE/Wyatt et al... to give the fans a reason to keep caring. Reciting the same storyline with Jericho in Cena's place now isn't really anything worth getting excited over. Its WWE's main problem. It's lazy re-booking.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

One crowd. Doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Rollins got you cant wrestle chants a few weeks ago.

go figure


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Wait...you made a thread on "boring chants?!?!" :maury


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Actually, I thought his promo tonight was awesome. I very much enjoyed it, and thought about how great he is with his promos.

When I heard the boring chant, I was appalled. Then again, this isn't a smarky crowd. I'm assuming that was a chant that existed purely to give the bad guy the reaction he would normally be expected to receive.

We'll see if it continues in following weeks. Personally, I hope he continues the act.


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Rocks had the same promo for the best part of the while his career

Kappa


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

He was damn near the most over thing in the company up until that Cena feud. His momentum was definitely killed. He's still over as hell though. He was the babyface for the crowd in the MITB match.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Too many sheeps in the crowd....It's sad.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I was surprised but it may be time for Bray to tweak his character. He can talk but often says the same thing.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Its a crowd full of kids who are cheering all the faces and disliking the heels. I don't see the problem.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

For fuck sake the air must be dense here or something, he dies NOT repeat himself every week. Every promo Wyatt has ever cut is different in some way from the last. How is that not difficult to understand?


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Calzum said:


> Rocks had the same promo for the best part of the while his career
> 
> Kappa


Rock seems to be the exception. I'll even give you Stone Cold and Hogan for over a decade. But Wyatt can only do the "OMG MIND GAMES" followed by someone being jumped by Rowan and Harper before it gets tired.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

This crowd has been pretty bad this week. If he gets them for the next few weeks, then there's a worry.


----------



## Devitt (Jul 8, 2014)

Bray needs to sister abigail the whole crowd. Stupid people.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



THANOS said:


> For fuck sake the air must be dense here or something, he dies NOT repeat himself every week. Every promo Wyatt has ever cut is different in some way from the last. How is that not difficult to understand?


Actually, he does, it's the same old, same old every time with just words rehashed, it's getting very boring now, at one point I was always watching when Bray Wyatt comes on TV, where as now it's starting to more and more lose my attention because he's just going on and on and it is getting quite boring, like I said earlier, I don't even blame Bray for this because the guy is shit hot and a huge talent, he's playing a character that I think people are getting a little bored of.

He'll be fine, he just needs to spice it up a little and Bray is more than capable of doing this anyway, so I have no worries personally.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

A few weeks ago he was getting "this is awesome" chants. Although this was ridiculous, it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## itsrealtomedamnit (Jul 22, 2011)

People don't understand the character. His words aren't meaningless he's possessed!


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Words Of Wisdom said:


> This is probably one of the most non smarky crowds WWE has seen in a long time


^This. 
This is like the anti-smark crowd. They're going along with the show and getting on Wyatt because he's a heel. And I have nothing against that, at least they're into the show and not silent like some crowds.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Y2J probably cringed. The guy he came back to put over is getting boring chants.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I was really expecting way more rage over this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Sith Rollins said:


> Everyone gets boring chants.





Lordhhhx said:


> Rollins got you cant wrestle chants a few weeks ago.
> 
> go figure


Exactly. Everyone in this thread needs to step back and take a deep breath. The crowd doesn't appear to be extra smarky tonight, so the casuals are showing their displeasure with a heel who won't stop talking by chanting "boring". It's preferable that they boo, but that wasn't X-Pac heat, it was "Shut up heel!" heat. Not to mention, everyone gets a "boring" chant sometimes--even when they don't deserve it. As long as it doesn't become a trend, I wouldn't dwell on it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Toilet Paper Roll said:


> It's up to the WWE/Wyatt et al... to give the fans a reason to keep caring. Reciting the same storyline with Jericho in Cena's place now isn't really anything worth getting excited over. Its WWE's main problem. It's lazy re-booking.



Well if they would've done the feud right with Cena, they wouldn't need to redo it with Jericho


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Hes so boring and out of shape, people just dont take him serious.


----------



## HBK for ever (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

hes a Fucking heel.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

WWE destroyed Wyatt through Cena and this is a direct result of that. You can't create a monster that looked like a bitch for three months straight and expect people to give two shits about him every time he opens his mouth. 

I don't give a fuck about Bray Wyatt anymore and want him to shut the fuck up because it's just absolutely meaningless banter. It's not due to a lack of skill or talent. 

I'm not _just _watching for skill or talent like most people here. I'm watching for character construction, storyline payoffs etc. In that regard, Bray Wyatt really is boring as fuck not because he's untalented but because his character is a beatable bitch that just shoots his mouth of with random riddles and woodoo mumbo jumbo. 

Basically, he's all talk and no walk and that's what the crowd is really reacting to at this point. Not his talent.

I also think that the boring chants started because expectations for Jericho and Wyatt were extremely high and neither delivered on a meaningful feud. The back and forth has no sense. There is no reason to believe why they're fighting. Everyone knows that Jericho is gonna lose because that's what he does. I was so hyped for this feud and now I don't give two shits about it. That's not how you sell a match ... It's been a complete failure all around.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

this is all cenas fault :floyd1


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

The promo was pretty boring tho


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I skipped Bray's promo. Just lately he seems to be repeating himself a lot.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

It's Virginia, nothing to get upset about.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Divas got it last week and then tonight they were into their match.

Boring chants happen all the time. I wouldn't take it personally.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> One crowd. Doesn't mean shit.


This.

Bullshit Richmond crowd. Fuck you.

But then again, they booed the fuck out of Cena, so +1


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

The fact that Wyatt is good on the stick shouldn't make him immune from boring chants. That promo was boring and the whole segment was unoriginal and a waste of time. 

We've seen the guy say the same thing over and over again now for months and in the process we've seen his character fail miserably against Cena and look like a complete non-entity in the ladder match for the title. 

WWE should have been more creative with this. It's Jericho for fuck sake. Why be lazy with it when if you can get something unique and interesting going this guy is going to make Wyatt look like a fucking superstar. 

Maybe because they don't care about that? The feud with Cena was evidence enough of that for me. 

Fully expect Wyatt to just hang around the mid card for years in strange feuds and float in and out of the title scene every once and a while when a face needs someone to feed on. Will probably hold a few mid card titles and have a career like Kane has had. Shame really as the guy has more talent than just about anybody.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Wouldn't shock me if Jericho goes over on Sunday and Wyatt goes tumbling down the card.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I thought it was "kayfabe" kinda heat in that they only chanted that in support of Jericho


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Jerichos's curse just like Ziggler and Fandango now it's Bray time to feud him


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

They could have just booed him instead of chanting "boring" if they were trying to give him heat. Bray is one of the best talkers in the WWE but he's got to start switching it up. This may have been one "bad" crowd but a lot of folks seem to agree with the sentiment.


----------



## cameronpro (Jul 9, 2014)

He's starting to get a bit old. His mic work is great, but it's a tad bit unoriginal.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Words Of Wisdom said:


> This is probably one of the most non smarky crowds WWE has seen in a long time


I would agree. I hope WWE goes back there for another RAW. The crowd was hot all night too.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Brodus Clay said:


> Jerichos's curse just like Ziggler and Fandango now it's Bray time to feud him


There's no curse. It's that everyone Jericho feuds with is lame in comparison.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

He's starting to get a bit stale. He needs something fresh because this whole "mind games" gimmick is going to get him but so far.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

He's boring and always was boring.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I wasn't surprised by the reaction, but the promo was decent. There can be an argument made about the repetitiveness of Bray's promos however. Sometimes they can be. Then again, kids can't get enough of a same-old Cena promo so who knows what the crowd think.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

*It was a boring promo. *


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Bray needs to "get to the point" with his promos. The long winded promos are not helpful.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Sith Rollins said:


> Everyone gets boring chants.


Not The Rock


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I think the crowd was just being pricks because, Bray Wyatt is a heel, you know?

Did you all expect him to be getting cheered? I mean, he has before, but he's a heel. 

I don't think most of the people chanting boring really thought he was actually boring, but rather doing it to support the babyface and to piss of the heel.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Y2J wants to put the Wyatts over as a unstoppable force and there's 2 major problems with that.

1. Y2JOBBER Never wins and we all know he's back to job as usual.
2. Cena just destroyed this unstoppable force by himself very easily.

Wyatts "message" has not progressed either. They are the same characters saying the same thing for the past 6 or so months. The fans don't care anymore.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Bunch of idiots in that crowd, not appreciating a great promo. They deserve the horseshit product they get.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Y2J wants to put the Wyatts over as a unstoppable force and there's 2 major problems with that.
> 
> 1. Y2JOBBER Never wins and we all know he's back to job as usual.
> *2. Cena just destroyed this unstoppable force by himself very easily.
> ...


I've been kinda feeling this for a while. I was digging all his promos leading up to the Cena fued. The family was an unstoppable machine, they beat the Shield clean, Bray beat Bryan clean and was now moving to a feud with the golden boy at his first Mania

However after Cena destroyed the whole family in the feud, it's hard to get behind and appreciate the whole "unstoppable monster" thing when he already has been.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Y2J wants to put the Wyatts over as a unstoppable force and there's 2 major problems with that.
> 
> 1. Y2JOBBER Never wins and we all know he's back to job as usual.
> 2. Cena just destroyed this unstoppable force by himself very easily.
> ...


It's John Cena's fault that Bray's momentum has been halted.

There's no way around it. I'm not whining. Yeah yeah, Cena this Cena that right? No. He has single handedly stopped Bray's momentum. Thanks Cena. Thanks tons.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

People are really going off on the crowd for chanting "boring"? You people would go off if they did nothing but sit on their hands. If the crowd thought he was boring, they thought he was boring. They're having him regurgitate the same shit and they're doing nothing with his potential. What is his end game? What is he actually going on about? I see no resolution. There needs to be a payoff. The longer he goes on with no payoff, the more people will become tired with his character. Bray Wyatt has the type of character that needs an endgame, otherwise he's just talking out of his ass. I like Bray Wyatt too, but honestly, there needs to be a progression and there is none. They're booking him to a standstill and it's showing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> *
> "You see the birds and the bees and the flowers and the trees* of the souls of a man carry us to an eternal darkness that the normal man can't overcome and I have a thick beard and Bo is my brother and they'll never be another and blah blah blah blah"


:lmao

But he's not boring.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

He's nowhere near that bad. Jericho was his rival tonight and it was a very pro Jericho crowd.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Jericho did better poetry than Bray.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Calzum said:


> Rocks had the same promo for the best part of the while his career
> 
> Kappa


Nah..Rock has been a innovative genius on the mic his whole career..he just starts and finishes with iconic catchphrases.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Cena clearly ruined him completely. No one's safe from that cancerous piece of shit.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Bray's promo tonight wasn't great, but the boring chants were unwarranted. I really think it's one of the symptoms from him losing to Cena. If he had gone over Cena, his promos would simply carry more weight.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

The guy is lazy by walking to the ring only to sit in a rocking chair and ends his match when he kisses his opponents.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Ever since cena buried him.He is not the same ever again.Lord Cena killed all his momentum

:cena6

He will soon get CM Punk or daniel bryan chants too during his promos or matches.

I blame the Almighty John cena.


----------



## Andre_Swagassi (Apr 12, 2014)

Coyotex said:


> this is why talent can't get over not for shit would they chant Boring when Cena is giving his same ole promo but they do it to the talent of the future



Exactly why I just try to enjoy for myself. The Crowd and the IWC don't kno what they want 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andre_Swagassi (Apr 12, 2014)

Protokletos said:


> Bray's promo tonight wasn't great, but the boring chants were unwarranted. I really think it's one of the symptoms from him losing to Cena. If he had gone over Cena, his promos would simply carry more weight.



Exactly. His character is pretty diminished because his character is supposed to be a leader of a following and going undefeated built it up well but losing to Cena 2-3 times and winning horribly pretty much made his following irrelevant. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Yup. 
Cena elevated him..... Funny how one of their hottest heels now gets boring chants in the midcard


:ti


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

The storyline needs to actually move forward. Something new needs to happen.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

He should start cutting promos on how there's an imaginary brass ring.


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Bray is the bathroom break. He is the most boring character right now.


----------



## Gintoki (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I always found Bray boring.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

And yet...Cena doing his blah blah blah "I HAVE THE TOUGHEST MATCH OF MY LIFE COMING UP" speech didn't get those chants. Fuck that crowd.
It was a boring promo though, they've gotta find something new for him to do.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Maybe Wyatt should stop being boring.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

*People lose interest in characters who get their momentum derailed. Alicia was on fire for 2 weeks, then she got fed to Paige and went back to jobber hell. Bray was among top 3 exciting talents on the roster before Wrestlemania, then they fed him to Cena for no fucking reason. Now he's beyond saving, and Y2Jobber isn't going to do much to help the situation.*


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Fuck that, Bray got a "whole world in his hands" chant going when he was attacking Jericho, this crowd was just full of shit heads

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Toilet Paper Roll said:


> Deservedly so... Just reiterating the same "I play mind games HAE HAR HAR" shtick isn't getting any fresher.


This. I do like Bray Wyatt, but he really really need to change his work from time to time.


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Wait ... so we need a thread about a heel being heckled by the crowd? *facepalm*


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

*Problem is his promos are like been thrown in his own little stories with no clear beginning and no actual end. It seems he could go on being cryptic forever and we wouldn't know why and never get any answers for anything he does. Personally they are so enjoyable to me I feel skipping them 90% of the time(which I do). It surely wouldn't hurt him to try more direct approach with solid pace when we could clearly understand where he is coming from and where he's going with things he says. The truth of the matter is also if he keeps this up he will only confuse the crowd and he might not get a reaction(matter of fact I'm astounded he gets one but once again his entrance is pretty epic). *


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

the boring thing was actually odd because they started singing his song and going bananas for him once he started attacking jericho, so maybe less talking and more stomping face in so people look forward to him speaking.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Seemed out of place. I was enjoying that promo, and what Wyatt said at the end was nice. About how everybody screams the same. The Boring chants kind of ruined that. But then Cena got a HUGE pop to start the show so that's all you need to know about that crowd


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Wow lot of Wyatt hate in this thread. Could've sworn he was one of the most over guys in WWE... IWC hive mind strikes again?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't hate him, but for some reason I'm just not into him as much as I was Pre WM


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I blame WWE for this. It's their asinine booking that is destroying this guy. If his promos led to him actually DOING something then people wouldn't be seeing it as him just "rambling". Right now he's all bark but no bite. There is no payoff to his promos anymore. I mean when was the last time Bray said something and did something MEANINGFUL after? 

If they want Bray to actually be LISTENED to when he pulls a promo and be taken as a threat then they need to make him DO SOMETHING. Beat the shit out of the Authority, fuck up Vince Mcmahon, put Jericho through a table, DO something.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

WWE put up the Jericho/Wyatt segment from last night on youtube and they completely removed the Wyatt promo.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Nice to see a crowd not full of smarks who only cheer IWC favourites for a change. It was a crowd actually watching the show and not just trying to get themselves over like all the smarky crowds do thesedays.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I'm certain this feud will end up having an awesome video package before the match because there have been some great soundbytes. But that's the problem for me. It's a lot of flash but little substance right now. I get what they're going for and all credit to Jericho because he's doing everything he can to make Wyatt out to be this dark unstoppable force but it doesn't really carry any weight after Cena demolished him for nearly 4 months. People can try to deny it all they want but when you go through John Cena and FAIL, there's no where to go but down unless there's a big name part timer there waiting for you. Jericho is certainly much better than a Ziggler or Seamus feud but he isn't Taker or Brock either. 

As for Bray, his stuff is getting slightly repetitive but it wouldn't be so bad if he was able to back up what he says. In his first big test he failed and we're back to square one. I really like Bray and up until Wrestlemania the Cena feud was absolutely fantastic. But he's the type of character that needs supportive booking to back up what he says and if they aren't going to give it to him then the whole message becomes diluted. Hopefully a win over Jericho can get him back on track.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

What goes around comes around iwc.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Wyatt DOES need to change the routine up a little, but I think the primary reason was the fact the crowd was very literal in its Heel / Babyface pops, the Heels got genuine Heat, and the faces got genuine big pops, and since Wyatt was a Heel he got Heel heat with the boring chants etc.

Least that is my take on it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Reaper said:


> WWE destroyed Wyatt through Cena and this is a direct result of that. You can't create a monster that looked like a bitch for three months straight and expect people to give two shits about him every time he opens his mouth.
> 
> I don't give a fuck about Bray Wyatt anymore and want him to shut the fuck up because it's just absolutely meaningless banter. It's not due to a lack of skill or talent.
> 
> ...


I dont think you even watched the Bray-Cena feud. Bray was made to look like a huge deal in that feud. Cena won the feud but Bray still got a big win and terrorized Cena every week.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

This feud with Jericho is just so meaningless. Like what's the pay off? Why is he coming for Jericho? Makes no sense


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Starbuck said:


> I'm certain this feud will end up having an awesome video package before the match because there have been some great soundbytes. But that's the problem for me. It's a lot of flash but little substance right now. I get what they're going for and all credit to Jericho because he's doing everything he can to make Wyatt out to be this dark unstoppable force but it doesn't really carry any weight after Cena demolished him for nearly 4 months. People can try to deny it all they want but when you go through John Cena and FAIL, there's no where to go but down unless there's a big name part timer there waiting for you. Jericho is certainly much better than a Ziggler or Seamus feud but he isn't Taker or Brock either.
> 
> As for Bray, his stuff is getting slightly repetitive but it wouldn't be so bad if he was able to back up what he says. In his first big test he failed and we're back to square one. I really like Bray and up until Wrestlemania the Cena feud was absolutely fantastic. But he's the type of character that needs supportive booking to back up what he says and if they aren't going to give it to him then the whole message becomes diluted. Hopefully a win over Jericho can get him back on track.


No matter what Bray Wyatt was never going to have an undefeated career and never lose a single feud. If the character cant sustain losing one feud then maybe Bray and co. need to rethink the gimmick.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Starbuck said:


> *I'm certain this feud will end up having an awesome video package before the match because there have been some great soundbytes. But that's the problem for me. It's a lot of flash but little substance right now. I get what they're going for and all credit to Jericho because he's doing everything he can to make Wyatt out to be this dark unstoppable force but it doesn't really carry any weight after Cena demolished him for nearly 4 months. People can try to deny it all they want but when you go through John Cena and FAIL, there's no where to go but down unless there's a big name part timer there waiting for you. Jericho is certainly much better than a Ziggler or Seamus feud but he isn't Taker or Brock either.
> 
> As for Bray, his stuff is getting slightly repetitive but it wouldn't be so bad if he was able to back up what he says. In his first big test he failed and we're back to square one. I really like Bray and up until Wrestlemania the Cena feud was absolutely fantastic. But he's the type of character that needs supportive booking to back up what he says and if they aren't going to give it to him then the whole message becomes diluted. Hopefully a win over Jericho can get him back on track.*




:clap

Again it's all booking. Perception is reality.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



EvaMaryse said:


> No matter what Bray Wyatt was never going to have an undefeated career and never lose a single feud. If the character cant sustain losing one feud then maybe Bray and co. need to rethink the gimmick.


I didn't say that. The Cena program was his first major program. You can't have a gimmick like that, have him say he has taken the people etc etc and then NOT win at the end. There are a lot of parallels with Undertaker imo. A dark force, a mysterious and eerie cloud hanging over the WWE. What if they had promoted Taker as such and rather than present him that way in early stages of his career they had him lose? This isn't about Bray never being able to lose a feud. This was his first major feud and he along with his message crumbled. For a character like his that isn't exactly a recipe for success and it's showing now with staleness kicking in a little. Had he won we would all think Jericho was actually in peril but we know Bray isn't an unstoppable force because Cena beat him for 3 months straight. It doesn't work like that. I think they need to give him the same sort of protective booking they gave Taker, at least until he's established enough that a big loss won't hurt him.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Bray just goes on and on and on about absolutely NOTHING. His promos have been repetitive for awhile now. I'm honestly surprised it's taken this long for people to tire of him. With that being said, this was just one crowd I'm sure he's fine.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Wyatt is boring since the feud with Cena lol. He benefited a lot from the shield and Bryan BUT WAIT A MINUTE MAGGLE , ITS CENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :jbl


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

He needs to talk less. He has used up a lot of material that could've been saved up for more important situations.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> He needs to talk less. He has used up a lot of material that could've been saved up for more important situations.


Maybe they should start having him do more back and forths instead of his backstage stuff. Crowds seem to be more into guys actually talking back and forth at each other live right infront of them rather then having to watch the titantron.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

When Ambrose is done with Seth, he needs to feud with Bray.
Why? Because it will be a wild, chaotic feud between two maniacal tweeners based on promos and brawls. And it could give Bray the chance to show a different side to his character when confronted with an enemy who plays real mind games with _him_. Imagine Raven in 1995 vs Mankind in 1996. It would basically be on that level of awesomness.

But this feud with Jericho? No one cares, because no one cares about Jericho. He sucked the life out of Punk, and he's doing it to Bray.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



arcslnga said:


> Not The Rock


Actually he has.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Yeah, the same crowd cheered for Khali...

That tells you all you need to know.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

About fucking time. :lmao

He has been repetitive since his first two or three months on the main roster. Every promo is the same. Every match is the same. Everything he does is THE FUCKING SAME. The difference between him and Cena is the appeal. Everything else is fundamentally the same - good speaker, not the best of workers, uses their peers to look better than they are in matches, etc.

Hopefully this will continue and people will stop overrating him and realise his awfulness and equally awful repetition.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



MADDOXITRON said:


> About fucking time. :lmao
> 
> He has been repetitive since his first two or three months on the main roster. Every promo is the same. Every match is the same. Everything he does is THE FUCKING SAME. The difference between him and Cena is the appeal. Everything else is fundamentally the same - good speaker, not the best of workers, uses their peers to look better than they are in matches, etc.
> 
> Hopefully this will continue and people will stop overrating him and realise his awfulness and equally awful repetition.


I agree, It's Bray talking for 10 mins about useless things then we see lights black out with his family doing all the beating up like always afterwards we see Bray do his finisher


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Cena clearly elevated his career 

:maury


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



MADDOXITRON said:


> About fucking time. :lmao
> 
> He has been repetitive since his first two or three months on the main roster. Every promo is the same. Every match is the same. Everything he does is THE FUCKING SAME. The difference between him and Cena is the appeal. Everything else is fundamentally the same - good speaker, not the best of workers, uses their peers to look better than they are in matches, etc.
> 
> Hopefully this will continue and people will stop overrating him and realise his awfulness and equally awful repetition.


:lmao I was waiting on you. I agree though, I was over Bray after about a month.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



JohnCooley said:


> This feud with Jericho is just so meaningless. Like what's the pay off? Why is he coming for Jericho? Makes no sense


I agree. Two weeks ago, I was so excited for this feud but WWE has booked this so badly. I don't think Y2J is going to fix what's wrong and may in fact be making things worse.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Starbuck said:


> I didn't say that. The Cena program was his first major program. You can't have a gimmick like that, have him say he has taken the people etc etc and then NOT win at the end. There are a lot of parallels with Undertaker imo. A dark force, a mysterious and eerie cloud hanging over the WWE. What if they had promoted Taker as such and rather than present him that way in early stages of his career they had him lose? This isn't about Bray never being able to lose a feud. This was his first major feud and he along with his message crumbled. For a character like his that isn't exactly a recipe for success and it's showing now with staleness kicking in a little. Had he won we would all think Jericho was actually in peril but we know Bray isn't an unstoppable force because Cena beat him for 3 months straight. It doesn't work like that. I think they need to give him the same sort of protective booking they gave Taker, at least until he's established enough that a big loss won't hurt him.


In his first year on the roster (with this character) he shouldn't be going over one of the biggest wrestling stars of all time anyway. He was rushed into the spotlight. But its proof that the WWE cant win with the IWC. They gave Sheamus the uberpush to the title right off the bat and everyone bitches about him being rushed, yet everyone wanted Reigns to win the Rumble in his second year, Rollins/Ambrose/Ceasro to be Champs in their second/third year, etc. If the had Bray go over Cena and potentially now be WWE Champ people would bitch about him being rushed to the top.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

People need to stop trying to dress it up by saying 'Oh it's his character' or 'Oh you don't understand his character then if you think it's boring' .... lets say for arguments sake it is his character then ... well people are starting to find it boring regardless, if this 'character' is too hard for people to understand ... then it's obviously not working then is it, however I really don't think it's a case of that anyway, it's an excuse to cover up the fact that .... people are actually starting to become bored of Bray Wyatt and I get that, I myself too have started to get a little bored of him to be honest, when his promo's come on I'm starting to find myself more and more losing interest in regards to him being on TV because it's starting to feel as though it's just rambling on.

And what people also need to understand is that this is NOT a diss on Bray Wyatt in any way, shape or form ... you cannot diss Bray Wyatt for his mic AND his in ring skills to be honest, you just can't, because the guy is so unique and very talented (specially on the mic) that you'd be stupid to even dispute or discredit this.

What he does need to do (or maybe not so much him but creative) ... is spice up his character a little, switch it up, give it a change, give it an angle ... something ... so that people aren't getting bored of him cause lets be honest, people clearly are and I personally wouldn't want a talent to be wasted due to this.

And the whole blaming Cena thing needs to stop too, it's ridiculous, people will blame him cause they don't like Cena half the time (I feel the same about him and his booking believe me!) .... but within that feud Bray looked nothing but good and they're just trying to blame John Cena now cause they'll blame him for anything and it's ridiculous, however this is tedious because it's been gone over and over with.

At the end of the day, as you can see here too people are getting bored of that and no matter how you dress it up ... people are still getting bored with this whole Bray Wyatt thing and his on going promo's, they just are .... all they need to do though is just switch it up because Bray's more than capable of adapting and I have no worries in regards to him cause the dude is talented, his character is just starting to get a little stale .... that's all.

Nothing more to say really in regards to it, it's not even a diss on the guy.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Bray is moving into Cesaro territory; bad booking.

He says a lot, but has nothing to say.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



MADDOXITRON said:


> About fucking time. :lmao
> 
> He has been repetitive since his first two or three months on the main roster. Every promo is the same. Every match is the same. Everything he does is THE FUCKING SAME. The difference between him and Cena is the appeal. Everything else is fundamentally the same - good speaker, not the best of workers, uses their peers to look better than they are in matches, etc.
> 
> Hopefully this will continue and people will stop overrating him and realise his awfulness and equally awful repetition.


I get that Bray Wyatt isn't everyone's cup of tea but to go as far as to say he's the same as CENA? :kobe Honestly it sounds like you're reaching man.

Plus it seems like everyone nowadays gets compared to Cena; Bryan is Cena, Sheamus is Cena, Reigns is Cena. I seem to see someone say something like this every week.

And everything he does is the same? You should be more specific since EVERY wrestler can be looked as doing "the same" things. IMO everything that Bray does that can be perceived as "the same" are things that are A PART of his character. Much like Undertaker and "the same" things he does, or Stone Cold and "the same" things he would do, etc. What exactly is he doing "the same" that he should change up in your eyes?


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Yeah, the same crowd cheered for Khali...
> 
> That tells you all you need to know.


What's wrong with that?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> What's wrong with that?


Absolutely nothing. It was a great change from the fans chanting for a quitter or completely ignoring whats going on in the ring and chanting something simply to get themselves over. It was how wrestling fans SHOULD be; cheer the faces and boo the heels.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

It was a non rebellious crowd that actually cheers good guys and boos bad guys. Next week when they go back to a smark town they'll be singing and clapping along with Bray again and everyone can stop blaming Cena.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> People need to stop trying to dress it up by saying 'Oh it's his character' or 'Oh you don't understand his character then if you think it's boring' .... lets say for arguments sake it is his character then ... well people are starting to find it boring regardless, if this 'character' is too hard for people to understand ... then it's obviously not working then is it, however I really don't think it's a case of that anyway, it's an excuse to cover up the fact that .... people are actually starting to become bored of Bray Wyatt and I get that, I myself too have started to get a little bored of him to be honest, when his promo's come on I'm starting to find myself more and more losing interest in regards to him being on TV because it's starting to feel as though it's just rambling on.
> 
> And what people also need to understand is that this is NOT a diss on Bray Wyatt in any way, shape or form ... you cannot diss Bray Wyatt for his mic AND his in ring skills to be honest, you just can't, because the guy is so unique and very talented (specially on the mic) that you'd be stupid to even dispute or discredit this.
> 
> ...


Again I think it's the fact that the guy has been booked liked this "all talk and no show" type of guy recently. I mean I'm not surprised people are starting to get bored of a guy who says all this awesome shit but then does NOTHING to show for it. Someone on here once said that "he's become a bum on the street corner spouting doomsday prophecies" and TBH I can't think of a better description than that. Again maybe more people would actually be interested in what he had to say if they made it so that every time the guy talks, you KNOW something MESSED UP and CRAZY is going to happen, but again instead they've turned him into that crazy bum on the street corner that's just spouting doomsday prophecies, so of course his promos now come off as just him rambling and boring since they no longer carry any weight. I mean the last time his promos felt compelling and relevant to everyone was when he was feuding with Bryan and the Shield who were two entities that he just happened to look STRONG against and won in the process. Coincidence? I doubt it.

What I think they WWE needs to do is have him do something that REALLY shakes up the WWE. Like what they did with Randy Orton in 2009 when he punted Vince in the head. He needs to do SOMETHING that big to give credibility to his promos again.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



177 said:


> Again I think it's the fact that the guy has been booked liked this "all talk and no show" type of guy recently. I mean I'm not surprised people are starting to get bored of a guy who says all this awesome shit but then does NOTHING to show for it. Someone on here once said that he's like "a bum on the street corner spouting doomsday prophecies" and TBH I can't think of a better description than that. Again maybe more people would actually be interested in what he had to say if they made it so that every time the guy talks, you KNOW something MESSED UP and CRAZY is going to happen, but again instead they've turned him into that crazy bum on the street corner that's just spouting doomsday prophecies, so of course his promos now come off pointless and meaningless.
> 
> What I think they WWE needs to do is have him do something that REALLY shakes up the WWE. Like what they did with Randy Orton in 2009 when he punted Vince in the head. He needs to do SOMETHING that big to give credibility to his promos again.


Exactly .... and kudos to you as a Bray Wyatt fan for understanding this, like I say, it's not even a diss on the guy but he is getting boring to a lot of people and it is understandable.

He just needs a little something that's all other than on going promo's time and time again, less is more maybe in regards to the larger promo's with Bray .. make them special, it's bloody hard for him to keep filling these time spots anyway, no matter how talented you are.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

This just shows why you Americans shouldn't get nice things!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

For crying out loud people its 1 dam show. If you start changing things based off 1 show you'll never progress. The promo was good but lets face it Jericho is a big babyface right now so people are going to be able the guy who's SUPPOSED to be a heel. The boring chants were absolutely lame considering it was an actual good promo but it seems that crowd wanted more generic promos that you don't have to actually think about .


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



EvaMaryse said:


> Absolutely nothing. It was a great change from the fans chanting for a quitter or completely ignoring whats going on in the ring and chanting something simply to get themselves over. It was how wrestling fans SHOULD be; cheer the faces and boo the heels.


Exactly, sometimes it's more fun to play along with the product instead of taking it seriously and judging everything closely. Cheering faces booing heels is the intention, if a crowd wants to do that then it's a fun change up.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

But surely chanting "Boring!" IS a smarky thing to do!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Stinger Fan said:


> For crying out loud people its 1 dam show. If you start changing things based off 1 show you'll never progress. The promo was good but lets face it Jericho is a big babyface right now so people are going to be able the guy who's SUPPOSED to be a heel. The boring chants were absolutely lame considering it was an actual good promo but it seems that crowd wanted more generic promos that you don't have to actually think about .


Look at the thread, people have been getting bored a while, just never overly spoke out about it on a whole, it's just coming to light a little now.

Read my last but one response in this thread, the guy is awesome but it's understandable why people are starting to feel a little bored of Bray, even his own fans are understanding this, it's not even a diss on the guy.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

About damn time


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Everyone blames Cena (because of course Cena is the devil and he's the reason for everything bad in the world) but what about when Bryan made him and the rest of the family look like absolutely useless **********. At least Cena put Bray over, Bryan joined him for 2 weeks then turned on him, beat the snot out of him and Brays never bothered to go for revenge. Bryan made the whole Wyatt family into his bitches.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I tuned out Wyatt months ago, but not because of Cena or anyone else. His promos usually make absolutely ZERO sense. I completely understand the boring chants.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



southrnbygrace said:


> I tuned out Wyatt months ago, but not because of Cena or anyone else. His promos usually make absolutely ZERO sense. I completely understand the boring chants.


I can see how someone can see his promos as pretentious, or that he's too symbolic about things but them making ZERO sense? I dunno how anyone see it that way. From what I read most people understand the guy just fine. He just isn't as direct about he's saying, but that's his character.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Maybe because Bray acts more like manager than wrestler ^


----------



## Steve-a-maniac (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

1. He's feuding with Y2J, one of the most exciting and charismatic performers of all-time. Compared to Jericho, Wyatt actually is kind of boring.

2. Bray's delivery is excellent, but the content of his promos generally tends to be rambling and incoherent. That shit tends to get old after a while.

3. It was an old school, more traditional crowd that was willing to play along with the standard face-heel dynamic. I just took it as good heel heat. If the crowd really thought Bray was that boring, they would have just stayed silent.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Bray Wyatt was boring. Compared to Chris Jericho. Then again, almost everybody is boring compared to Chris Jericho.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



177 said:


> I can see how someone can see his promos as pretentious, or that he's too symbolic about things but them making ZERO sense? I dunno how anyone see it that way. From what I read most people understand the guy just fine. He just isn't as direct about he's saying, but that's his character.


What do you make of the Jericho feud? I know we were both excited but I've been let down by the build up. If Jericho wins, what was the point? If Bray wins, it just goes to show that anyone can beat him. Bray needs to be fighting with another superstar on the roster, not a part timer. 

I think Bray needs to start doing his promos face to face, literally getting in his opponents personal space rather than cutting a promo backstage or sitting in his rocking chair. Someone else also suggested saving his longer promos for PPVS. It's easy to take for granted or get bored of Bray's mic skills when he is repetitive. Paul Heyman is a good example. He has run "My client Brock Lesnar...." into the ground.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Maybe next time Bray can drop a Naked Mideon reference during one of his promos to mix things up a bit.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



EvaMaryse said:


> Everyone blames Cena (because of course Cena is the devil and he's the reason for everything bad in the world) but what about when Bryan made him and the rest of the family look like absolutely useless **********. At least Cena put Bray over, Bryan joined him for 2 weeks then turned on him, beat the snot out of him and Brays never bothered to go for revenge. Bryan made the whole Wyatt family into his bitches.

















:HHH2 :HHH2 :HHH2 :HHH2​


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



EvaMaryse said:


> Everyone blames Cena (because of course Cena is the devil and he's the reason for everything bad in the world) but what about when Bryan made him and the rest of the family look like absolutely useless **********. At least Cena put Bray over, Bryan joined him for 2 weeks then turned on him, beat the snot out of him and Brays never bothered to go for revenge. Bryan made the whole Wyatt family into his bitches.


Uhh, did you forget that Bryan lost to Bray Wyatt clean without his henchmen at Royal Rumble (which was the end of the feud)?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



EvaMaryse said:


> Everyone blames Cena (because of course Cena is the devil and he's the reason for everything bad in the world) but what about when Bryan made him and the rest of the family look like absolutely useless **********. At least Cena put Bray over, Bryan joined him for 2 weeks then turned on him, beat the snot out of him and Brays never bothered to go for revenge. Bryan made the whole Wyatt family into his bitches.


-TLC 2013 - Daniel Bryan loses to the Wyatt Family 3 on 1 with Bray Wyatt getting a clean pin.
-RR 2014 - Daniel Bryan loses to Bray Wyatt 1 on 1 with Bray Wyatt getting a clean pin.
-Several beatdowns
Study next time.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I think the chants stemmed from the lack of time to build up this match and lack of reasoning behind it. I think Wyatt is great on the mic, but there wasn't enough time for this one.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

When you hear the same shit over & over again, yeah it does start to get boring. Bray is great on the mic though so I'm not at all worried about his "boring" chants right now.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Empress said:


> What do you make of the Jericho feud? I know we were both excited but I've been let down by the build up. If Jericho wins, what was the point? If Bray wins, it just goes to show that anyone can beat him. Bray needs to be fighting with another superstar on the roster, not a part timer.
> 
> I think Bray needs to start doing his promos face to face, literally getting in his opponents personal space rather than cutting a promo backstage or sitting in his rocking chair. Someone else also suggested saving his longer promos for PPVS. It's easy to take for granted or get bored of Bray's mic skills when he is repetitive. Paul Heyman is a good example. He has run "My client Brock Lesnar...." into the ground.


I was excited as you were but my gripe with has been about how TYPICAL they've made the feud so far. For 3 weeks it's been nothing but staredowns, beatdowns, etc. There should be more over the top things going on. We should've seen Jericho put through a table right now, or something just more grand happen to him.

Like you said one of the things they should do more is crank up the intensity and get in each others face, so that it feels more personal, which also gets the crowd involved more. Or again they could get more THEATRICAL with it since Bray is THE type of character that calls for it. I dunno so far again like I said it's just been alot of typical stuff. Hopefully at the PPV something BIG happens between the two and I hope it just doesn't play out like a normal match. I feel like Battleground would've been a PERFECT PPV for them to do something like a street fight, or a no holds bared type match to play on the whole thing with Jericho saying "You wanna get crazy?". But hey maybe we'll get something like that at Summerslam. 

I haven't lost interest in it just yet but I admit it's been pretty meh so far. The PPV will really be the maker or breaker for me. 

And Wyatt HAS to go over. It would make absolutely no sense for him not to.

Regarding Wyatt beating him and it not really meaning much since he's a "part timer", TBH I wouldn't be surprised if Jericho is actually aware of some people perceiving him this way. I'm guessing that's why we had the in ring segment with him naming off of all his accomplishments and everything he's done, as if to "remind" the audience that he's credible lol.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Yeah it's Cena's fault that Wyatt himself is getting "boring"chants. Look I like Wyatt I really do but some of his promos really do be boring.


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



EvaMaryse said:


> Everyone blames Cena (because of course Cena is the devil and he's the reason for everything bad in the world) but what about when Bryan made him and the rest of the family look like absolutely useless **********. At least Cena put Bray over, Bryan joined him for 2 weeks then turned on him, beat the snot out of him and Brays never bothered to go for revenge. Bryan made the whole Wyatt family into his bitches.



Were you not around when Bray beat Bryan at the Rumble? Also, Cena never put Bray over? The one match Bray won as pretty much a 3 on 1 match that ended with a child interfering to cost Cena the win. That's not putting someone over.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



EvaMaryse said:


> Everyone blames Cena (because of course Cena is the devil and he's the reason for everything bad in the world) but what about when Bryan made him and the rest of the family look like absolutely useless **********. At least Cena put Bray over, Bryan joined him for 2 weeks then turned on him, beat the snot out of him and Brays never bothered to go for revenge. Bryan made the whole Wyatt family into his bitches.


Nikki is that you? Shut the fuck up. Retarded bitch. Go make some fucking research, will you? The Wyatts beat Bryan CLEAN at TLC 2013. Bray Wyatt beat Daniel Bryan CLEAN single-handedly at Royal Rumble 2014. Not to mention the countless beatdowns they've given to Bryan.

*CENA BURIED BRAY WYATT WITH HIS BACKSTAGE POWER.*


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

First things first. There's no need to overreact because one crowd chanted boring at him. I still think the majority of the Universe is into him and this feud and that's why so many people here are upset.

Really though his promos are incoherent ramblings and when paired up against someone who can deliver content and entertainment like Jericho can I guess we just saw a little bit of backlash. Again though let's not overreact because it's one crowd. Blaming Cena is pretty ridiculous. He's not the one who gave him a nursery rhyme for 5 years olds and had him continue to do it even after the feud was over. I forgot it's over. No, it's dumb as Hell and if you continue to push that dribble not all crowds are IWC sheep.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



PalladiumL said:


> Nikki is that you? Shut the fuck up. Retarded bitch. Go make some fucking research, will you? The Wyatts beat Bryan CLEAN at TLC 2013. Bray Wyatt beat Daniel Bryan CLEAN single-handedly at Royal Rumble 2014. Not to mention the countless beatdowns they've given to Bryan.
> 
> *CENA BURIED BRAY WYATT WITH HIS BACKSTAGE POWER.*


Yeah cause WWE are building a character up, making money and Cena says stop building that character please and let me bury them and the WWE say 'Ok, John' fpalm

Honestly, some people are unreal, Cena pisses me off just as much as the next man but sort it out.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Fuckin :lmao @ people blaming Cena for that


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


> Everyone blames Cena (because of course Cena is the devil and he's the reason for everything bad in the world) but what about when Bryan made him and the rest of the family look like absolutely useless **********. At least Cena put Bray over, Bryan joined him for 2 weeks then turned on him, beat the snot out of him and Brays never bothered to go for revenge. Bryan made the whole Wyatt family into his bitches.


Bryan made Bray look better in one night than Cena did in four months.

Bray is getting slightly repetitive, though, it is true. The crowd was terrible though and it was a small chant anyway so whatever.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Everybody's boring next to Y2J ! Damn he looked good last night


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah cause WWE are building a character up, making money and Cena says stop building that character please and let me bury them and the WWE say 'Ok, John' fpalm
> 
> Honestly, some people are unreal, Cena pisses me off just as much as the next man but sort it out.



That's what I was thinking when I read that. So people legitimately think Cena turned down being champion or a main event spot at Wrestlemania XXX just to "bury" Bray Wyatt???

Vince: Cena, I was thinking you could be the first ever WWEWHC and maybe main event Wrestlemania. What do you say to that?
Cena: Nah...
Vince: What do you want to do?
Cena: Uhhh, I don't like the reaction that fucker Bray Wyatt is getting, please let me bury him.
Vince: Okay, you're the boss!


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Once again, IWC showing its hypocrisy. At one point you people say 'These guys brought tickets, they can say whatever the hell they want'! But the *second* they so-called 'shit' all over your golden boys, you're all 'This crowd is shit, tonight!' Wyatt is a heel (despite what the rest of you seem to think), and the crowd gave him some heat. Not to mention they cheered him after he beat down Jericho. Stop acting like a bunch of idiots and *calm yo' tits*.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

The Wyatt-Jericho segment was the best part of the show last night, very confusing why he got the boring chants


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

...Cause it was boring.

I don't know what to tell you. I like Bray Wyatt a whole lot. But when you do *consistently recorded promos* every single week about riddles and fairytales, it loses a lot of its luster simply because your presence can't be felt through a recording.

It was boring because he wasn't there. It was boring because it felt recorded. It was boring because he was making some dumb story that, really, we can only connect when he does it in a live audience.

It was boring. Yes, Dean Ambrose does weekly recordings as well, but his style of promos are actually suited for it. It's "let's kick some ass and rile bitches up." It's not story time.

EDIT: I do find it kinda funny how you hate the crowd for shitting on a boring recording, when in reality the crowd was what kept RAW pretty much alive last night.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

These people also popped HARD for Cena at the beginning of the show so....


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Disappointed in the Jericho-Wyatt program so far. Hopefully they have a great match Sunday.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



PrinceofPush said:


> Once again, IWC showing its hypocrisy. At one point you people say 'These guys brought tickets, they can say whatever the hell they want'! But the *second* they so-called 'shit' all over your golden boys, you're all 'This crowd is shit, tonight!' Wyatt is a heel (despite what the rest of you seem to think), and the crowd gave him some heat. Not to mention they cheered him after he beat down Jericho. Stop acting like a bunch of idiots and *calm yo' tits*.


Except "Boring" chants aren't heel heat at all, it's being a disrespectful piece-of-shit crowd. There's no denying this.

Booing would've been much better. Just because he's a heel doesn't mean he deserved the chant.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



PrinceofPush said:


> Once again, IWC showing its hypocrisy. At one point you people say 'These guys brought tickets, they can say whatever the hell they want'! But the *second* they so-called 'shit' all over your golden boys, you're all 'This crowd is shit, tonight!' Wyatt is a heel (despite what the rest of you seem to think), and the crowd gave him some heat. Not to mention they cheered him after he beat down Jericho. Stop acting like a bunch of idiots and *calm yo' tits*.


This!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Unknown2013 said:


> That's what I was thinking when I read that. So people legitimately think Cena turned down being champion or a main event spot at Wrestlemania XXX just to "bury" Bray Wyatt???
> 
> Vince: Cena, I was thinking you could be the first ever WWEWHC and maybe main event Wrestlemania. What do you say to that?
> Cena: Nah...
> ...


Haha, that's really what it's like ain't it here, ridiculous lol



Eulonzo said:


> Except "Boring" chants aren't heel heat at all, it's being a disrespectful piece-of-shit crowd. There's no denying this.
> 
> Booing would've been much better. Just because he's a heel doesn't mean he deserved the chant.


But he was saying about how people here have excused these 'Booring' chants (or chants that are seen as disrespectful) when people here have defending this (and many have) with the excuse of 'I bought a ticket, I can do what I like' attitude.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



PalladiumL said:


> Nikki is that you? Shut the fuck up. Retarded bitch. Go make some fucking research, will you? The Wyatts beat Bryan CLEAN at TLC 2013. Bray Wyatt beat Daniel Bryan CLEAN single-handedly at Royal Rumble 2014. Not to mention the countless beatdowns they've given to Bryan.
> 
> *CENA BURIED BRAY WYATT WITH HIS BACKSTAGE POWER.*


Do you also believe unk8 is responsible for :batista2 getting rejected by the fans @ Royal Rumble/Post Rumble?


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I liked Wyatt's gimmick for a little while but its starting to grow old on me now, too. Justified boos in my opinion. He needs to change it up a little I think. I still like Bray.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Yeah it was a just chant, I even turned it off for 2 mins lol


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

LOL @ this thread still going. Those "boring" chants were an anomaly because of where they were last night and probably won't happen during a Wyatt promo again for awhile. It was heel heat from a non-smarky crowd, but hey it looks like Bray's inevitable IWC-darling backlash phase is up-and-running. Right on time too (post-Cena feud) :lol


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I like Bray, but to blame the crowd and call them idiots is foolish. They were chanting boring because his stuff is getting boring. He is great on the mic, great delivery but you can't come out every week and say..."mind games, sister abigail, i got the whole world in my hands, follow the buzzards..." You have to have different stuff in your promos. 

The majority of posters on here whine about Cena saying the same stuff, well so is Bray. 

It was a dull promo, I was bored and that is rare for me. It's to a point where I am waiting for the promo to end rather than listening to what he is saying. With Jericho, I could have listened all night long to the names and events he was dropping, but with Bray it was "yep, heard it..."

And to say it's becasue of Cena is also rather idiotic.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



PrinceofPush said:


> Once again, IWC showing its hypocrisy. At one point you people say 'These guys brought tickets, they can say whatever the hell they want'! But the *second* they so-called 'shit' all over your golden boys, you're all 'This crowd is shit, tonight!' Wyatt is a heel (despite what the rest of you seem to think), and the crowd gave him some heat. Not to mention they cheered him after he beat down Jericho. Stop acting like a bunch of idiots and *calm yo' tits*.


I second this. Wyatt will probably get hit with "same old shit" chants the next time and then it'll be the worst crowd ever again. It's never the wrestler's fault .. always something else. You just gotta place the blame where the blame really lies and in this case, the cause is clearly WWE's booking of Wyatt and nothing else that Wyatt has done himself at all. It's definitely not the crowd's fault for shitting on a guy that the WWE wants us to shit on because he's considered shittable by the authorities.

People here shouldn't be shitting on the crowd, but in Wyatt's case, the blame rightfully belongs to the WWE for booking him like a piece of shit. If he hadn't been booked like a bitch since the Rumble, people would still be listening to him. 

And he would definitely have new material because then he would be hyping up his wins. How can a wrestler sell himself if he's never won anything ? What the fuck are the WWE thinking .. They did this to Ryback and now they're doing this Wyatt ..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Starbuck said:


> I'm certain this feud will end up having an awesome video package before the match because there have been some great soundbytes. But that's the problem for me. It's a lot of flash but little substance right now. I get what they're going for and all credit to Jericho because he's doing everything he can to make Wyatt out to be this dark unstoppable force but it doesn't really carry any weight after Cena demolished him for nearly 4 months. People can try to deny it all they want but when you go through John Cena and FAIL, there's no where to go but down unless there's a big name part timer there waiting for you. Jericho is certainly much better than a Ziggler or Seamus feud but he isn't Taker or Brock either.
> 
> As for Bray, his stuff is getting slightly repetitive but it wouldn't be so bad if he was able to back up what he says. In his first big test he failed and we're back to square one. I really like Bray and up until Wrestlemania the Cena feud was absolutely fantastic. But he's the type of character that needs supportive booking to back up what he says and if they aren't going to give it to him then the whole message becomes diluted. Hopefully a win over Jericho can get him back on track.





177 said:


> I blame WWE for this. It's their asinine booking that is destroying this guy. If his promos led to him actually DOING something then people wouldn't be seeing it as him just "rambling". Right now he's all bark but no bite. There is no payoff to his promos anymore. I mean when was the last time Bray said something and did something MEANINGFUL after?
> 
> If they want Bray to actually be LISTENED to when he pulls a promo and be taken as a threat then they need to make him DO SOMETHING. Beat the shit out of the Authority, fuck up Vince Mcmahon, put Jericho through a table, DO something.


*Exactly. Wyatt has become oversaturated because he talks for long periods of time without delivering. The guy is still one of my favorites, but I'm not blind. His booking sucks, Cena buried him(SURPRISE!), and having him go on these long tangents without doing something meaningful just makes it look like empty threats.

It's disgraceful that Jericho had to take time out of his busy schedule to save another talent Cena has ruined.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

About time. I don't understand what you guys see in him. Just rambling about the same old "deep" shit every promo.

I love the hypocrisy here too. When somebody finds "CM Punk" chants annoying, the white-knights will use the "freedom of speech" excuse but as soon as a crowd shits on their heroes, the crowd consists of stupid kids. :ti

Hope we get more crowds like this. Tired of these fucking smarks and their shitty taste in talent ruining every show.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



EvaMaryse said:


> Everyone blames Cena (because of course Cena is the devil and he's the reason for everything bad in the world) but what about when Bryan made him and the rest of the family look like absolutely useless **********. At least Cena put Bray over, Bryan joined him for 2 weeks then turned on him, beat the snot out of him and Brays never bothered to go for revenge. Bryan made the whole Wyatt family into his bitches.


:lmao :lmao :lmao Obvious , troll is obvious
TLC The Wyatt family defeated Bryan CLEAN.
RR Bray Wyatt defeated Bryan CLEAN.

Extreme Rules Bray Wyatt defeated Cena but he looked weak as fuck and it wasn't clean
The Wyatt family were atacking Bryan every single night untill Bryan joined them and them turned on them.
Again: Obvious ,troll is obvious


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

He is a bit boring and has been overpushed. No reason to be upset about it.


Any wrestler who is constantly given the spotlight and a large push HAS TO LIVE UP TO IT, or the fans SHOULD start to backlash with negative chants. Imo they don't do it enough.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



SinJackal said:


> He is a bit boring and has been overpushed. No reason to be upset about it.
> 
> 
> Any wrestler who is constantly given the spotlight and a large push HAS TO LIVE UP TO IT, or the fans SHOULD start to backlash with negative chants. Imo they don't do it enough.


The only problem has been that he hasn't been booked to win. His wrestling, intensity, promos, character have all been upper-midcard level imo. It's not up to Bray Wyatt to beat people. He has to be scripted to do so. Give him a few PPV wins and see his material change and evolve. How can a guy that hasn't been booked to win anything sell himself at all in any believable way? That's what we're seeing right now. 

I don't think Wyatt has failed to deliver. In his case, the WWE's booking really did damage him irreversibly. 

They may have the right idea with letting him get a predictable win over Jericho ... but since Jericho is a part-time jobber anyways, it won't do anything for Wyatt at all. Not a single iota of difference will be made after this feud.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

His promo on last night's Raw wasn't anything special and wasn't his best work, but it didn't deserve boring chants. He most likely received the chants due to heel heat, since Richmond has a strong casual crowd, and due to the fact that he was going up against Jericho. He even got booed when he attacked Jericho from behind, which is the reaction a heel is supposed to receive. Unless Wyatt gets boring chants everytime he cuts a promo, I wouldn't worry about it. This kind of reminds me of the time when everyone got worked up on Wyatt's debut because a few people chanted "Husky Harris".


----------



## dj161 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

people seem to forget that he is going up against Jericho in the talking stakes here, virtually anyone else on the roster would sound boring following a Y2J promo, but I do agree that he has lost his touch somewhat, normally by the time hes finished speaking I've no idea what he just said as I tend to zone out when hes talking now, I cant say the same about his promos in his first few months.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

The Cena effect. He has been boring to me evver since he hit the cena ceiling.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



The Reigns Train said:


> *Exactly. Wyatt has become oversaturated because he talks for long periods of time without delivering. The guy is still one of my favorites, but I'm not blind. His booking sucks, Cena buried him(SURPRISE!), and having him go on these long tangents without doing something meaningful just makes it look like empty threats.
> 
> It's disgraceful that Jericho had to take time out of his busy schedule to save another talent Cena has ruined.*


I dunno if you listened to the video with Vince Russo discussing Wyatt, but one of the things he said was that he feels either people in the WWE don't know how to book a character like Wyatt, or they just simply aren't aware of the talent that he really is. 

If you haven't heard his views they are really interesting

*at 13:30*






What I think is even more proof that the WWE doesn't know what they have with the guy is that in Japan recently Triple H came in at the end of Wyatt's match with Cena and there was a part of the match where Triple H was directing Wyatt and telling him what to do as if he were his henchman like Kane or Randy Orton. Like WTF? Wyatt is a rebel/mastermind/crazy loner, his character shouldn't be taking orders from ANYBODY in the WWE. That's like McMahon coming in and telling a heel Undertaker what to do which likewise, would totally diminish the role of his character(yes I'm aware that this happened with the corporate ministry, but Taker has stated that this was a low point in his career because it infact, diminished his character).

And yes it was on a non televised show I get that, but I still think it was bad booking on the WWE's part and could be telling of just their general mindset of the guy.

Anyway hopefully Jericho came in not to just put over Wyatt, but to also tell the WWE to take their head of their ass and realize the potential with this guy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



177 said:


> I dunno if you listened to the video with Vince Russo discussing Wyatt, but one of the things he said was that he feels either people in the WWE don't know how to book a character like Wyatt, or they just simply aren't aware of the talent that he really is.
> 
> If you haven't heard his views they are really interesting
> 
> ...


*You know with me being the biggest Russo mark on the forum (sorry Dualshock :russo) I saw that video on day 1 :lol. #BringBackRusso*









*
Not sure if he should be relegated to pretape only, but I'd only save his in ring promos for the go home shows to make them special. The way he does it every week just makes the speeches less impactful and more obligatory, which in turn makes the crowd lose interest.*


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



The Reigns Train said:


> *You know with me being the biggest Russo mark on the forum (sorry Dualshock :russo) I saw that video on day 1 :lol. #BringBackRusso*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea Russo is being a little extreme since I can't imagine Bray never doing one of his promos in a ring, but I understand his thought process. The point is the guy just needs to be less exposed and it's got to mean more when he talks. Less is more basically.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



GillbergReturns said:


> First things first. There's no need to overreact because one crowd chanted boring at him. I still think the majority of the Universe is into him and this feud and that's why so many people here are upset.
> 
> *Really though his promos are incoherent ramblings* and when paired up against someone who can deliver content and entertainment like Jericho can I guess we just saw a little bit of backlash. Again though let's not overreact because it's one crowd. Blaming Cena is pretty ridiculous. He's not the one who gave him a nursery rhyme for 5 years olds and had him continue to do it even after the feud was over. I forgot it's over. No, it's dumb as Hell and if you continue to push that dribble not all crowds are IWC sheep.



Exactly


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

You have to put it in context: 

Bray Wyatt just came out of a multi-PPV program with *The Eater Of Pushes* :cena4, and is now a midcarder and getting boring chants.

He's just the latest addition to the list of Ryback, Ryder, Ziggler, Sandow, Alex Riley, half of the Nexus and others whose careers were derailed because of working with Cena. At least unlike those guys, WWE hasn't given up on him though and is using Jericho to try and rehab all the damage Cena did to his credibility.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Annihilus said:


> You have to put it in context:
> 
> Bray Wyatt just came out of a multi-PPV program with *The Eater Of Pushes* :cena4, and is now a midcarder and getting boring chants.
> 
> He's just the latest addition to the list of Ryback, Ryder, Ziggler, Sandow, Alex Riley, half of the Nexus and others whose careers were derailed because of working with Cena. At least unlike those guys, WWE hasn't given up on him though and is using Jericho to try and rehab all the damage Cena did to his credibility.


Yeah, we need to quit messing around with any other explanations. John Cena haulted this guy and that's a fact.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

it's not that his promo was boring, it wasn't. it's just people have no patience anymore.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Hmm maybe he needs to change his promos up a bit like Rock use to do. :agree:


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I want to like Wyatt, but his promos are often rambling and nonsensical. It's like he just says a bunch of random shit that sounds "cool".


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

They really need to freshen his character up. It's the same thing EVERY week. Pre-tape promo, lights go out, Harper and Rowan attack person he's feuding with. They need to let him wrestle long matches on RAW, cut live promos in the ring, etc. More things like the children's choir and less of the same old/same old. He's far too talented to be booked so lazily.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Fair enough

I like Bray Wyatt - good character, awesome theme & entrance, good look, I like his in ring style and work, whole world in his hands thing is cool etc.

but despite all the raving about his mic work on here Ive always thought his promos are his weakest point - I always love his entrance then he starts talking and I just fade away and find that im not paying any attention half way through


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I was never able to pay attention to any of his promos. I'll occasionally catch a few words there and there like "Save Us". But for the most part, all I hear is random poetic gibberish, singing and laughing. The crowd went nuts last night when Ambrose was on the big screen and said "kick their ASSES" though


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I fall asleep during Bray Wyatt's promos.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Wyatt just needs to have a feud with someone that is actually at his level for once, and stop having 10+ minutes each week JUST ON RAW with guys multiple times above him. Not only would it do him better to take a step back and chill out in the mid card for a short while, it would make him way less tedious.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I like Bray but his promos are just boring sometimes. He talks way too long sometimes and just needs to get to the point.


----------



## NothingShocking (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I was there and the issue was the crowd couldn't hear anything he said and it was well, boring. Not too many kids at the show, hence the Cena boos.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I wish Wyatt still had the momentum that he had before WM30. Everything he did up until that point (and even for a bit afterwards) was pure gold, but he ended up getting stale pretty quick and the Cena feud just made him seem like much less of a threat than before. His promos, which is part of what set him so far apart from the rest are now are just the same ramblings over and over.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

lol didn't they only chant it for like...six seconds?

Still, I don't really blame the crowd. It was nothing really interesting overall. Bray is without a doubt my favourite right now but they're running his mic work into the ground. It's like somebody told Vince 'this guy is awesome on the mic' and Vince decided from the get go to make him deliver a 3-4 minute promo every fucking week. Should let those words breathe, and have some meaning. 

As for the action, every time it's:

- Face does promo
- Wyatt appears in the same way in the same place at the same time and delivers his retort
- Lights go out followed by Harper and Rowan attacking the face
- Face escapes but succumbs to Wyatt at the end

I agree with the chaps who say it's getting oversaturated with his 'pitch black' promos...get the guy out there to have a back-and-forth with Jericho. What a waste of two of the best mic workers currently going.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

He is not main event ready at all. Those that think, or thought he was should have been told months ago, but last night happened. Wyatt is talented, but he is a solid upper mid card heel. That's exactly what the WWE needs and has been lacking for some time now. He needs to come back down to earth and start talking about pain and misery, and how he is going to deliver that pain and misery. If Bray had any balls he would have went ape shit over the boring chants. It's not like he has to pretend that he can't hear them, he is a fucking heel! Fans are not supposed to enjoy what he is saying in the first place. Bray should have jumped in the crowd staring at everyone, and a screaming at them, and pointing his fingers shouting "how dare you blaspheme your father?"


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Reaper said:


> WWE destroyed Wyatt through Cena and this is a direct result of that. You can't create a monster that looked like a bitch for three months straight and expect people to give two shits about him every time he opens his mouth.
> 
> I don't give a fuck about Bray Wyatt anymore and want him to shut the fuck up because it's just absolutely meaningless banter. It's not due to a lack of skill or talent.
> 
> ...


Reaper with yet another "/thread"worthy post. Sums up the situation perfectly. I like Bray Wyatt but he's essentially this generation's "Undertaker". In his early years, Taker was protected as hell and barely lost so that his image wouldn't be completely tarnished and people can be invested into what he was doing. It's hard to buy into his gimmick as the "Eater of Worlds" when he and his crew got made into complete bitchboys in the Cena feud. That shit messed him up. BAD. 2 losses and 1 win that consisted of Cena taking all three of them out at once and only getting beaten when a kid, with a demonic singing voice, distracted him and cost him the victory that he WOULD have won if not for that distraction. It wasn't even up in the air at point. It wasn't booked as Wyatt and Cena giving each other everything they had and Wyatt getting the win because he had one more trick up his sleeve. It was billed as a Cena victory until LOLDEMONKID. He was literally steps away from making Wyatt his bitch again until that stupid ass shit. Ridiculous booking for someone who should be the most protected wrestler on the roster besides Roman Reigns. This is back to square one for Wyatt. LITERALLY. Going back to beating a glorified, main event jobber. Sound familiar? It was his first feud in the company. With Kane. 1 step forward, 5 steps back. No wonder he's getting shit on now.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

He needs to stop talking for a little while. How about some mind games and interesting matches!?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

His gimmick goes way above some fans heads, you can't blame them. But in front of I'd say 7 out of 10 crowds, this is the single funnest guy to watch. The fans react to him unlike anyone else on the roster, and his entrance is the coolest entrance since the Undertaker's.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

but... Cena elevated him fpalm


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



truk83 said:


> He is not main event ready at all. Those that think, or thought he was should have been told months ago, but last night happened.


Never seen a more reactionary board in my life. "Last night happened"...a small chant, in a town that cheered the hell out of "same 'ol, same 'ol" Cena (so Bray's repetitiveness clearly isn't the problem there)?

So when the crowd in another town -- Hartford, CT, which is also not a smark city -- chanted "this is awesome" simply due to Bray & his brethren circling Jericho...I guess that meant Bray _was_ main event ready?

And are we all gonna ignore Bray actually getting heel heat when he did attack Jericho last night, and all of the camera lights that _were_ up?

People give way too much importance to twenty or so odd people, who are concerned with getting themselves over.

Been watching stuff from the 80s lately, and oh how I long for those crowds. So many wrestlers would never last today with the geniuses who have the attention span of a fly.

Bray needs to call people bitches and say that he wants to kick some ass...that'll do it. Simplify, my brother. Simplify. Some can't handle anything else, or so it seems.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

You guys realize he drew "HUSKY HARRIS" chants when he debuted as Bray Wyatt, right? How much did that matter in the long run? What I mostly see is THOUSANDS of fans holding up cell phones and clapping along with his entrance music, in what is an amazing atmosphere. 

I honestly can't even believe this is a thread, or that some think it's worth pointing out he got "boring" chants.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Jericho just got the crowd going and loud and then comes Wyatt who kills it all. I always want to fast-forward when Bray starts to talk cause it´s mostly boring nonsense.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

His delivery is great, his content is pure gibberish. It's very unlike a cult leader. Cult leaders are easy to understand, and can make every single listener feel like they are speaking directly to them.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Back and forth promos between the 2, also more straight to the point from Bray. I think his more cryptic longer promos should be reserved for video packages, maybe shoot some promos at the swamp. Bray also needs to speak up instead of whispering. I do agree now is the time Bray needs to start tweaking his character which will benefit him in the long run. His rebirth promo a week after he finished the John Cena feud should have been the first step in his evolution, Bray has all the talent in the world and a few tweaks and more direct promos to his opponents would be better.

Also he is being booked weak with Rowan and Harper doing all the work, that needs to change as he took Bryan out by himself at RR.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

*I am still waiting for hundreds of apologies: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1272401-where-all-those-people-said-bray-isnt-buried.html*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



The Reigns Train said:


> *I am still waiting for hundreds of apologies: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1272401-where-all-those-people-said-bray-isnt-buried.html*


:ti
Wait people think having a feud with Jericho is getting put over in 2014
:maury

Give this guy his apologies you marks, admit when you are wrong

LOL at getting mad at boring chants


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



The Reigns Train said:


> *I am still waiting for hundreds of apologies: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1272401-where-all-those-people-said-bray-isnt-buried.html*


You love rubbing it in when you're right. You're on a bit of a streak though :banderas


----------



## GamerStyles (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I just can't believe that some people are still denying the fact that Cena completely stopped Bray's momentum. I mean, how much of a blind fanboy can you be ?

It's not that he lost the feud. It's the fashion in which he did.

Before their match at Mania, instead of taking Bray seriously, Cena took a huge dump on his character. Now imagine if Hogan (who was there when that happened) did the same thing to The Undertaker during his early career.

At Wrestlemania, Cena got ganged-up by the Waytt family and still managed beat Bray without breaking a sweat. They should have had Cena hit Bray with the chair, actually showing a sign of weakness, making him the least relatable to us lowly mortals. THAT would have put Bray over, the fact that he got to Cena's head. But of course NOPE, we got the same old lazy overcome the odds crap which should have ended the feud (you know, since "the face" already defeated the heel).

Then we get to Extreme Rules where Cena spent the entire match beating the hell out of the whole stable all on his on with the writers making excuses left and right about how he should had won the match. Finally we get to the end where a freaking kid cost him the match. Not Harper or Rowan but a freaking kid. What's next gonna cost him a match ? A three legged puppy. Now tell me how in the hell did that victory (if you can call it that) put Bray over.

And finally, we get to Payback where Cena gets help from the Usos, even though he already proved that he can take on the Waytt family by himself. Though I must say, Cena actually elevated Bray in this match......and then dropped him through a freaking wood box, then (literally) buried him under another one.

Bryan did more favors for Bray's career in that one match at the Royal Rumble, then Cena did during their entire feud. Wanna a proof ? Just compare how much over Bray came out of those two feuds.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



The Reigns Train said:


> *I am still waiting for hundreds of apologies: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1272401-where-all-those-people-said-bray-isnt-buried.html*


:booklel :booklel :booklel


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



GamerStyles said:


> I just can't believe that some people are still denying the fact that Cena completely stopped Bray's momentum. I mean, how much of a blind fanboy can you be ?
> 
> It's not that he lost the feud. It's the fashion in which he did.
> 
> ...


I think that's one of the problems with the WWE and this guy, I don't think anyone over there sees Bray as their next Undertaker which is a shame because he really IS IMO.

Maybe because he isn't chiseled enough or tall enough for Vince? Or maybe it's because Bray was Dusty's creation? Who freakin knows.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

^In all of the Sting hype, I'm thinking about what would have happened if Bray went over Cena at WM (it especially stands out, because every single other younger/newer person went over in every other WM match that night). Or even if he at least just went over in his second and third matches with Cena.

Then he wins the belt at MITB and the Wyatts win the tag team belts.

Ready-made storyline that writes itself right there, and something different from the expected. Top-level star made right away.

If it's the case that Sting has signed, or is close to signing a wrestling deal...they could have had Sting debut at RAW the next night. Imagine the epicness of Wyatt giving a victory speech, and Sting cutting in with that music and imagery. Totally an "oh, shit" moment. Considering the way that legends seem to respect Bray, I could see Sting being willing to put his "Undertaker only" mantra aside, especially because it'd be something that would immediately put Sting into a main event, and Sting wouldn't have to lose.

There could be some kind of weird ending, and the belt could end up having to go back to Cena in some way (maybe they feign a Bray injury), to prepare for the match with Lesnar at Summerslam. Bray doesn't need a long run, and I reject the notion that a transitional championship would have hurt him. Not at all, if they didn't make him look like a bitch during it.

They could have made another top level main eventer for years to come, by simply changing course & not going with the same old plan over the past few months.

Vince and H are so full of shit when they talk about getting yourself over. When you do, they can't even see what's right there in front of them. 

They also don't seem to understand the concept of creating several top stars at one time. They could do everything they're doing with Reigns, while also keeping Bray at the same level. Then they have more options!

What they've done to Cesaro is another example of missed opportunity as far as elevating properly, and I'm not even a Cesaro fan.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



177 said:


> I think that's one of the problems with the WWE and this guy, I don't think anyone over there sees Bray as their next Undertaker which is a shame because he really IS IMO.


He truly is but I don't think Bray is viewed as the heir to that legacy. They may view him as a Mankind type of figure. Mick was great in that role and all his incarnations but Undertaker is/was in a league all his own. 

I'm not sure how much politics plays into this but I wonder if his father lobbies on Bray's behalf. If he hasn't, it may time to use those connections and fix the booking.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Empress said:


> He truly is but I don't think Bray is viewed as the heir to that legacy. They may view him as a Mankind type of figure. Mick was great in that role and all his incarnations but Undertaker is/was in a league all his own.


No disrespect to Mick because I'm a big fan of his work, but if they do see him as more of a Mick Foley then they are totally wrong in my eyes, and in some ways I think Bray's character ATM is above that. Mick was a type of character that was crazy in an insane asylum patient type of way, so he could afford to be booked weak and just spout crap without any real action taking place. Bray on the hand is crazy as well, but it's in a more MASTERMIND type of way because he's a CULT LEADER. Given that he's more of a mastermind he can't afford to be booked weak and SHOULD be looked at on the same level as the Undertaker in terms of protection(BTW I'm talking early Taker and not recent Taker where he's basically booked to NEVER lose).

But I can understand, people are going to have HIGH ass standards backstage when it comes to being compared to the deadman. Though it's not like only a few people are saying this, I mean I've seen tons of articles of people comparing Bray to Taker and saying he could potentially be heir to throne when it comes to that type of role. So it's not like people are just pulling this comparison out of their ass. 

I mean for as much as the WWE likes to pride themselves with their internet awareness and social media, you would THINK they would have a clue as to what people are saying about the guy lol.



Empress said:


> I'm not sure how much politics plays into this but I wonder if his father lobbies on Bray's behalf. If he hasn't, it may time to use those connections and fix the booking.


I agree, though I have no idea if his father is known to be really insightful when it comes to how the WWE handles their characters. 

The only person I know of that has worked in booking and really sees the potential in Bray is Vince Russo(and Jericho of course). Maybe it's time they hire him again lol.

Also I hope to god Jericho took note of the boring chant and maybe he'll use that to give more of his insight on what the WWE and Bray should start doing to better handle the character.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

177, I can't rep you but I cosign to every last word. 

I'd like to add that the WWE and those in creative suffer from ADD and shiny new toy syndrome. They get real high on a wrestler and then they move on to the next. It shouldn't be that hard to juggle talent.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Empress said:


> 177, I can't rep you but I cosign to every last word.
> 
> I'd like to add that the WWE and those in creative suffer from ADD and shiny new toy syndrome. They get real high on a wrestler and then they move on to the next. It shouldn't be that hard to juggle talent.


Oh I agree. Their hot shotted nature with how they book guys is proof of that.

Also going back to whether or not The WWE sees Bray like Foley or Taker, to this day it still boggles my mind why they never seem to book Bray like a POWERHOUSE or some type dominant threat PHYSICALLY. I mean if you look at all of Brays moves, the super fast running turnbuckle splash, the lifting side slam, the suplex to a throw, the jumping body splash, ALL of his moves are physically DOMINANT moves. Which makes me scratch my head even more as to why they don't see him as a physical threat like Taker(if that's actually the case of course).

I mean Mick Foley wasn't built the way Bray is. Bray is alot more broad shouldered and built looking compared to Mick.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

One reason why I can think that Bray is not seen in that manner is due to his weight. The WWE places a preference on looks. Undertaker is lean and looks imposing. Bray has more girth to him and looks like a hillbilly. Vince is a man stuck in his ways and in his mind, there's no way you could mention Bray and Taker in the same breath due to superficial reasons. That's just my theory though.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I was pretty surprised he got Boring chants already. There's still a lot there but his promos have gotten a little dull. I'd like to see him face off against Big Show or a bigger guy and do a speech about conquering giants. That's just me though.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Empress said:


> One reason why I can think that Bray is not seen in that manner is due to his weight. The WWE places a preference on looks. Undertaker is lean and looks imposing. Bray has more girth to him and looks like a hillbilly. Vince is a man stuck in his ways and in his mind, there's no way you could mention Bray and Taker in the same breath due to superficial reasons. That's just my theory though.


Still it's pretty odd to me given that he's had fat guys like Vader, Mabel, Yoko, etc. booked dominant. Maybe it's his height? I mean those guys were taller than Bray who is only 6'2 if I'm not mistaken. To me that isn't short but maybe in Vince's mind that's too short for a guy to be booked dominant? 

At the same time though you got a guy like Rusev who is actually short as fuck, but eh maybe it is a "physique" thing like you said. Maybe if you're fat and you're shorter, maybe Vince expects you to at least have some type of built physique(which Bray IMO has already but I guess Vince is standard is higher).

Again for now I'm sticking behind the fact that he's Dusty's creation and not his lol.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I never knew Bray was Dusty's creation. That explains a lot. I knew Vince couldn't have thought of a Bray Wyatt on his own. Maybe McMahon is resentful but he also loves money. No sense in making a rising talent look bad.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

The way they're booking this feud is retarded. Jericho should not be putting Wyatt over yet, currently he is not some unstoppable dark force. He is just someone who thinks he is in the eyes of the viewers at home. He is yet to live up to any of his proclamations.

Jericho should be mocking Wyatt for continually failing at all his objectives. He should be pointing out the fact that Wyatt failed against Cena and in the TLC match and needed his family. He should be provoking him to the point where Wyatt proves him wrong and destroys him, thus being put over in a meaningful way and turning all the skepticism from casual fans about his character on his head when he actually prevails and achieves what he set out to do. 

It's logical writing. Jericho does not have to go out there and suck Brays balls for 5 minutes and say how crazy or whatever he thinks he is, he should antagonize and belittle until Bray snaps and makes good on his word before Jericho is stretchered out of an Arena in their final match. 

WWE has never used logic in it's writing though.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Empress said:


> One reason why I can think that Bray is not seen in that manner is due to his weight. The WWE places a preference on looks. Undertaker is lean and looks imposing. Bray has more girth to him and looks like a hillbilly. Vince is a man stuck in his ways and in his mind, there's no way you could mention Bray and Taker in the same breath due to superficial reasons. That's just my theory though.


Sadly, that is the case.

And thus, I'm counting the days when Vince finally relinquishes ENTIRE CONTROL of the WWE(if it's still around by then) to HHH.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Empress said:


> I never knew Bray was Dusty's creation. That explains a lot. I knew Vince couldn't have thought of a Bray Wyatt on his own. Maybe McMahon is resentful but he also loves money. No sense in making a rising talent look bad.


Oh he definitely can be resentful if it isn't his idea. There was an interview where a former WWE writer or something(I forget who exactly) once stated that it took so much convincing to have Vince be ok with Rey winning the Rumble. And even after he made Rey win the Rumble the following night Vince was all like "Jesus how are we going to write this guy out of the Wrestlemania main event...".

Maybe you could say that Vince was only feeling this way because Rey was small, but again I can totally see it being because it wasn't his idea.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



177 said:


> Oh he definitely can be resentful if it isn't his idea. There was an interview where a former WWE writer or something(I forget who exactly) once stated that it took so much convincing to have Vince be ok with Rey winning the Rumble. And even after he made Rey win the Rumble the following night Vince was all like "Jesus how are we going to write this guy out of the Wrestlemania main event...".
> 
> Maybe you could say that Vince was only feeling this way because Rey was small, but again I can totally see it being because it wasn't his idea.


Ah..no. I think it was more because Rey was small. :side:


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



glenwo2 said:


> Sadly, that is the case.
> 
> And thus, I'm counting the days when Vince finally relinquishes ENTIRE CONTROL of the WWE(if it's still around by then) to HHH.


Why do you think that H thinks any differently?

From an interview in 2011:


> *"People don't pay just to see wrestlers, they pay to see stars, larger than life athletes*, heroes and villains. Stuff they cant see in their own backyard. Punk misses the boat on Kevin Nash, *and I'm not saying this to side w/ my friend, but Punk does look like the short order cook at Waffle House.*





> That's the problem. That's where Punk is misguided. Punk thinks everyone else is out of touch. *I'm a big believer that the internet is the bane of our business. Any talent can go on there and find someone telling people that they're the best in the world,and yet they can't get the crowd to make a peep when they're in the ring."*


That last part shows how full of shit both H and Vince are, because plenty of IWC faves have been plenty over with the crowd (Ziggler; Bryan before fans literally FORCED WWE to change course), and they just ignore it.

People like Sheamus and Del Rio weren't that over, yet they just plowed right ahead (and I like Del Rio).


Or note the story in Bob Holly's book. After the steroid policy was implemented again, H made a joke about Chris Masters losing a bunch of weight on live tv. Not even getting into the hypocrisy of H making insinuations about steroids, but it also shows you the mindset.

This post about sums it up, after Masters was released for violating the steroid policy again:


> Well if [Masters] stayed off the juice, he probably would've gotten a release anyway. So I'm guessing "them ridiculing him back on steroids" to increase his chances to get pushed, or not get on steroids and get released . All while cracking jokes every week for losing so much weight, when in fact you lost weight because you violated the policy once before, and didn't want to lose your job. Then you have the top guy in the company add on to the weight lost jokes, is pretty much indirectly forcing the guy to get on the drugs.
> 
> All while you have Batista as a champion, and he's a walking poster boy for the gas.



No different than Vince making a crack about Orton's suit hanging off of him and calling him an anorexic, after Orton clearly had lost a lot of weight, most likely due to getting off roids.


H and Vince are no different when it comes to this mindset.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



glenwo2 said:


> Ah..no. I think it was more because Rey was small. :side:


Lol maybe. Though wasn't Alberto Del Rio his idea? At least we know that if it is HIS idea, he will push the crap out of him for a huge length of time before it fails. Given that I can see it probably being the same thing when it's something that ISN'T his idea, just in the opposite the way.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

What do they want? Deliverance promos? "Hey, boy, Hey Chris! you shur do have a purty mouth. Gonna make you ....SQUEAL LIKE A PIG!". 

The crowd was just one of those that didn't know shit from shinola. It happens.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Rey couldn't even headline Wrestlemania after winning the Rumble. I have no doubt Vince looked down on him. 

Another writer also said that Vince hated Christian's face. fpalm

As much as I want HHH to take over, I think he shares the mindset as Vince when it comes to having the "look". The interview posted above is some proof of that. The WWE cares more about the brand than the product. So, while Bray is talented, I wonder if there is a glass ceiling for him due to his appearance.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



LilOlMe said:


> Why do you think that H thinks any differently?
> 
> From an interview in 2011:
> 
> ...


Has it ever crossed your mind that HHH was....oh I don't know....conducting a _*WORKED-SHOOT*_ here? :side::side::side:

Why is he using PUNK's wrestling name instead of his real name(Phil) if this was legit? yeah. It's still real to some people, apparently.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



glenwo2 said:


> Has it ever crossed your mind that HHH was....oh I don't know....conducting a _*WORKED-SHOOT*_ here? :side::side::side:
> 
> Why is he using PUNK's wrestling name instead of his real name(Phil) if this was legit? yeah. It's still real to some people, apparently.


Um, no, because if you read his entire answer, it's clear that he's just speaking his real thoughts.

He makes some decent points aside from those points, but it's his real feelings. He talks about growing up disliking Hogan, but then when he became a business man, he understood, etc.

I notice how you sidestepped the stuff about Masters, which makes his mindset even clearer.

It's always funny when H fans blame everything on Vince, as if H doesn't have quite the heavy hand on the product. Yeah, Batista/Orton main event sounds like a gigantic Vince idea...

As for the name, uh, most wrestlers refer to each other by their wrestling names in outside interviews. Have you not heard Seth call Ambrose, Ambrose, and vice versa, in radio interviews together?


----------



## warpig227 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

he goes on too long. he's convincing but at the same time i know what he's gonna say. i find myself having a convo with those i am watching with while he talks.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

It's because he is fucking boring. His promos are the same every week and he takes up about 20 minutes talking about nonsensical "deep" shit that is just quite frankly, embarrassing. I don't mind the actual gimmick itself but Wyatt just comes across as really forced and cringy sometimes. I wish the Wyatt Family would capture some other wrestlers and brainwash them into their cult. Guys like Kofi Kingston could really do with something like that. Right now Wyatt just looks like a fool who couldn't beat John Cena.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I'm starting to get bored of Wyatt too. He needs to freshen it up a bit more and say something new

I agree that there are many worse than him for repetitive promos. Cena being one


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

He needs to appreciate staying still and not sway back and forth into the camera every two seconds.

Besides that, I think people probably thought it was boring, a) because he's becoming repetitive, and b) because no one wants to take him seriously after losing to Cena.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Highly literate promos for a highly illiterate viewing public 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Cutting the same promos over and over again is starting to catch up with him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

> Bray Wyatt was said to be very “light hearted” about getting busted open by Ric Flair this past weekend. Wyatt apparently said it was cool that Ric Flair gave him a scar at Madison Square Garden. Wyatt blew it off like he will be fine and that impressed some of the WWE veterans backstage.
> 
> Wyatt comes from the Wyndham & Rotunda families so there’s a certain pedigree there. Whether or not Wyatt has reached his potential yet, he has earned a lot of respect among his peers in the locker room.


http://www.pwmania.com/bray-wyatts-...open-by-ric-flair-how-is-wyatt-seen-backstage


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry for the giant name, but someone keeps uploading videos I make, blurring my name off and taking credit for it.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Empress said:


> http://www.pwmania.com/bray-wyatts-...open-by-ric-flair-how-is-wyatt-seen-backstage


The guy was just born to do this. Props to Bray. Honestly if I got busted open by Flair I'd take it as an honor lol.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

How did he end up getting busted open?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

wyatt bleeds good, he should blade


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

CM Chump said:


> How did he end up getting busted open?


Flair punched him at MSG during a house show. I think his ring accidentally busted him open.

BTW I wouldn't mind seeing Flair vs Bray in a street fight, without the no blood policy . Jericho says that he can get "crazy", but nobody can get crazy like Ric Fuckin Flair.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ric Flair is crazy alright. :lol 

I hope Bray's match with Jericho gets some decent time on Sunday. I'm sure they'll put on a good one. I'm just worried about the finish.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Yea the finish really is the maker or breaker. Bray NEEDS this win more than any win he's ever needed IMO. It will be a GREAT day for The Wyatts if the family end up winning the Tag-Belts, and Bray walks out victorious. Hopefully their match is a show stealer.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

But if Bray wins clean, it just proves that Y2J has become Y2Jobber since he keeps coming back only to lose. And if Bray loses, he's still stuck where he is. Maybe they can both appear strong and have a DQ. Either winning clean is problematic IMO.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

I agree a DQ would be ideal but I honestly doubt they would do this on a PPV sadly.

TBH I understand your logic - Jericho HAS been losing alot lately and I can see why some people on here perceive him as a "jobber". However I feel what really matters at the end of the day is the REACTIONS Jericho is getting when he's on screen. To me that's the REAL indicator of what the fans truly see you as and based off of what we've seen so far with Jericho, the crowd still absolutely LOVES the guy - so Wyatt beating him clean would still mean something in my eyes since he'd be going over a guy people actually care about. I mean if Jericho was getting like Miz type of reactions then I would agree with you that beating Jericho would be worth nothing since the Miz practically gets no reaction, but again we all know this isn't the case with Jericho.

As of right now I'm convinced that this whole "Y2Jobber" mentally is still only limited to the people on the this site.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Didn't the guy get boring chants this week?

Goes from one of the most entertaining parts of the show before Cena, to boring chants after Cena.

The Poor guy has lost his steam, too bad too I was actually starting to enjoy his work.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The Cena feud fucked him over, and I might get flak for this, but I don't think that feuding with Y2J will do him any favor. In my opinion, he should turn face already. Of course, that brings up another problem: There's no heels for him to feud with.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

177 said:


> Yea the finish really is the maker or breaker. Bray NEEDS this win more than any win he's ever needed IMO. It will be a GREAT day for The Wyatts if the family end up winning the Tag-Belts, and Bray walks out victorious. Hopefully their match is a show stealer.


I hope so too. That be very cool to see and something I've been waiting for awhile to happen!!!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Bray won't be turning heel until next year IMO.

At the moment, the focus is on making Roman the #2 guy behind Cena. The WWE does not seem able to handle more than two hot baby faces at a time. There's also the Dean Ambrose factor. He's another popular face who is an anti hero. Daniel Bryan is also a wild card. No one knows when he is coming back. They may be holding a place for him until his return.

There's the matter that there aren't enough heels. Seth is busy with Dean. Randy is in a program with Roman. Rusev is doing his shtick. Bray is needed to help balance out everything even though he gets cheers.

After his feud with Jericho, he should focus on Ambrose and turn up the heel factor. Jericho is a bandaid to a much larger malady. Bray needs to be in a feud with another rising star like Ambrose.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Empress said:


> After his feud with Jericho, he should focus on Ambrose and turn up the heel factor. Jericho is a bandaid to a much larger malady. Bray needs to be in a feud with another rising star like Ambrose.


I agree. They need to really capitalize on making Bray a big time heel since right now they are in such dire need of them. If Bray were to attack Ambrose I'm sure his heel heat would be off the charts. Him or Roman.

Plus their back and forth promos :wall


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

Bray Wyatt will never be a top force in WWE until he can outshine his cohorts. He is better than them on the stick, but it ends abruptly there.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

braajeri said:


> Bray Wyatt will never be a top force in WWE until he can outshine his cohorts. He is better than them on the stick, but it ends abruptly there.


I don't see how he hasn't proven to "outshine" them. Bray was on a roll building momentum and becoming one of the top talents until Cena came along...

Where he is right now is because of BOOKING imo. It has nothing to with him not being able to "shine".


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I am beginning to look beyond Jericho/Bray and Dean/Seth with a focus on Bray/Ambrose. They're both "crazy" but in different ways. I'm losing interest in the other two feuds for various reasons. 

I hope they don't take a shortcut and have him join the Authority just to get him quick heat. He needs to sustain his reactions and position himself for next years Wrestlemania. I think he could have a good placement. If Taker has one last match in him, he could go over but I doubt Taker is losing back to back Manias.


----------



## Troy729 (Feb 10, 2010)

The thing with Wyatt is, he's in limbo right now. But they obviously still care about him. Look at who was in the title match at Money in the Bank. The four involved with the Authority angle are closing out again this Sunday. Wyatt's not in the angle, and wouldn't fit, so he's not there. Sheamus, Del Rio, and Cesaro are all afterthoughts, for better or worse, so they're in the battle royal. Wyatt's above that, and they know it. They really lucked out with the Jericho signing because otherwise we'd probably get a filler Sheamus/Wyatt feud that wouldn't help anyone at this point.

The WWE's short-term priorities are Cena, Lesnar, and the former Shield. Wyatt, along with Rusev, is a long-term priority, although Rusev may rack up some high profile losses like Wyatt did a few months ago toward the end of the year.

I think Wyatt will pick up a shady win at Battleground, and then a more decisive one in a gimmick rematch at SummerSlam. Who knows what they'll do immediately after that--Dean Ambrose and maybe even a face Batista, if they want, could be good choices--but he's clearly a major player moving forward. I'd go so far as to say that the main event scene in 2015 will see a champion Reigns fending off top challengers and perhaps even occasional champions Rollins and Wyatt.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

One of the WORST thing they could do IMO is stick Bray with Authority fpalm. It would totally diminish his character and would make NO sense since his whole shtick is that he's ANTI-Authority and all about chaos. Unless of course they did it to where he made you THINK he was helping the Authority out but low key he was just manipulating them the whole time and ends up betraying them to achieve something greater.

And regarding Taker that would be a dream match but I get a feeling if we see Taker/Sting, he'd be done after that.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

braajeri said:


> Bray Wyatt will never be a top force in WWE until he can outshine his cohorts. He is better than them on the stick, but it ends abruptly there.


I see it as being the opposite. I've felt that Harper and Rowan have gotten out of Bray's shadow these past few months with their feud with the Usos . They've put on some great matches. Harper is very agile for a big man.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Troy729 said:


> The thing with Wyatt is, he's in limbo right now. But they obviously still care about him. Look at who was in the title match at Money in the Bank. The four involved with the Authority angle are closing out again this Sunday. Wyatt's not in the angle, and wouldn't fit, so he's not there. Sheamus, Del Rio, and Cesaro are all afterthoughts, for better or worse, so they're in the battle royal. Wyatt's above that, and they know it. They really lucked out with the Jericho signing because otherwise we'd probably get a filler Sheamus/Wyatt feud that wouldn't help anyone at this point.
> 
> The WWE's short-term priorities are Cena, Lesnar, and the former Shield. Wyatt, along with Rusev, is a long-term priority, although Rusev may rack up some high profile losses like Wyatt did a few months ago toward the end of the year.
> 
> I think Wyatt will pick up a shady win at Battleground, and then a more decisive one in a gimmick rematch at SummerSlam. Who knows what they'll do immediately after that--Dean Ambrose and maybe even a face Batista, if they want, could be good choices--but he's clearly a major player moving forward. I'd go so far as to say that the main event scene in 2015 will see a champion Reigns fending off top challengers and perhaps even occasional champions Rollins and Wyatt.


You're right. They could have shoved Bray in the Battle Royal for the IC belt. That would have been a step backwards.

If and when Reigns becomes champ, I'd like to see Bray challenge Reigns. That's one of my dream feuds. There's a lot of personal history there and both their dads are icons. Reigns would be the "Pretty Boy" and establishment while Bray would rail against it.

If wouldn't make any sense for Bray to become the "Demon Wyatt" but this is the same company that has Kane acting like the authority's lapdog for no good reason. fpalm


----------



## Nomorewords (Aug 11, 2008)

Vince is a piece of shit


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



BarneyArmy said:


> Cutting the same promos over and over again is starting to catch up with him.


He's great at cutting promos but WWE need to hold off from that for a while and concentrate on him being in the ring rather than holding a mic.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Yeah the ones on here who claim he "deserved" it. Bray Wyatt isn't doing anything wrong. he is being his character. Mick Foley would have never got this chant back in the day. Undertaker would have never got this chant in his prime. But now, WWE fans are spoiled. Plan and simple. It's not about a better product. Because some people like this product, some don't. It's the people who feel like they have to start shit because of whatever..

Those same people yelling boring, were probably on forums like this. Or listening to the WWE radio shows. Getting their ideas and opinions changed due to what someone else opinion will be. So those guys chanting boring, were most likely a few months ago joining in, in the Bray Wyatt craze. I'm about done with sports fans/wrestling fans in general. Everyone is so fickle


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Maybe if they never fed him and the whole Wyatt's to cena, ten maybe just maybe he would be better recieved.

They've booked him weak as shit, even with his wins it was a 3 on 1 cage match. Keeping cena strong an overcoming the odds has set yet another promising talent back 12 months.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I was there. We couldnthear wyatt even when we were silent which is why they chanted it probably. And reigns and cena ran up the ramp during the beatdown. Sting got loudest reaction. Then loudest heat when 2k15 logo showed after. Really loved the swagger part live.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



BrownianMotion said:


> Discuss.


i feel like all of his promos are boring and do not really make sense. he does not stutter when he cuts promos so he is good at doing them, i just personally am not entertained by him. Great in ring performer though.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Trifektah said:


> His delivery is great, his content is pure gibberish. It's very unlike a cult leader. Cult leaders are easy to understand, and can make every single listener feel like they are speaking directly to them.


^^^ This guy "gets it". :clap


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



LilOlMe said:


> Um, no, because if you read his entire answer, it's clear that he's just speaking his real thoughts.
> 
> He makes some decent points aside from those points, but it's his real feelings. He talks about growing up disliking Hogan, but then when he became a business man, he understood, etc.
> 
> ...



That interview is from WWE 2011 magazine when Punk Vs Nash/HHH was ongoing storyline, kayfabe as fuck.

Punk went on to hold the title for 434 days, explain how that happened if Hunter didn't believe in him. Hell explain how Bryan was chosen for Authority angle when it could've been anyone else easily? Bringing back Batista was never a bad move, just because Bryan got incredibly hot at that period in time, by playing the underdog in the Authority angle, doesn't mean Batista did not have value as a star. Infact his return still the highest rated quarter of Raw. Pushing him over Bryan was the mistake, when fans rejected they turned him heel. 

The sole fact that Cena was pushed to sidelines to priorities Bryan's push alone proves how different Vince and Hunter are. Vince would've never done it. Compare it to Punk's push in 2011 and how overshadowing Cena was the entire time. Truth is, if it wasn't for Hunter, Cena would've been feuding with Authority entire summer instead of Bryan.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> Originally Posted by Trifektah
> *His delivery is great, his content is pure gibberish. It's very unlike a cult leader. Cult leaders are easy to understand, and can make every single listener feel like they are speaking directly to them.*
> 
> ^^^ This guy "gets it". :clap


Cult leaders are supposed to be easy to understand? :lel That's a first. Charles Manson was arguably the most infamous cult leader ever. Try understanding any of the stuff he said.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Bray Wyatt's character and promos are stupid.

Undertaker, we understand what he's trying to say, what's his goal, and why he's fighting the upcoming matches. Wyatt in the other hand, spends 5 minutes every week to say random things that don't make any sense. the PPV is coming this sunday but we still don't know why he's fighting Jericho ffs.

ppl say he's the best promo cutter of the current roster... bullshit. even Wyatt fans don't know the meaning of his promos. and if you'll say that it's his character to say nonsense stuffs then you'll prove my point that his character is stupid.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

I'll admit he's lost his thunder. The creepy promos worked at first, but now it's just spewing random words.

Last time it was interesting was when he was doing the 'whole world in his hands' bits. That's the kinda stuff Bryan needs to be doing to keep relevant. All he does is cut rambling promos, cut the lights and attack people in the dark.

I mean think of the shit Taker would do early on with rituals, and sacrifices and creepy segments. Not saying he should steal those, but I'm saying Wyatt has to do different creepy things to keep what he does fresh.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

That crowd sucked though, chanted for Cena and Nikki Bella. I think they started chanting more for the fact that it took so long with that promo because the audience is there for the wrestling and not the talking.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

CENAWINSLOL.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

*Bray Wyatt Is Gorgeous*

His look, his attire, his tattoos/markings, the glove on one hand all look so perfect and fit his character. I just like looking at him do his body antics and matches, although I don't like his promos. If I was a kid I would mark for him immediately just from looking at him. Looks like he should be booked more specially than he is.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt Is Gorgeous*

Do you think Bo Dallas is gorgeous too?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Bray Wyatt Is Gorgeous*

The fat neckbeard with a fedora look is all the rage.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Bray Wyatt Is Gorgeous*



vanboxmeer said:


> The fat neckbeard with a fedora look is all the rage.


nah it's obviously the tats!



Soo wat aboot Brock Lesner's sword tat?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt Is Gorgeous*

I agree, OP. Not bad looking and his appearance seems to fit his character to a T. Except I do like his promos as well, I think his appearance certainly helps in selling the character. The uniqueness of his look really allows him to stand out from the rest.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt Is Gorgeous*

I dig his look. I wouldn't say gorgeous but he is unique. Bray stands out and he's not bad to look at. 

I love his promos. He's one of the best on the mic.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt Is Gorgeous*

Dude is an ugly slob.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Bray Wyatt Is Gorgeous*



Londrick said:


> Dude is an ugly slob.


And that's just how you like em eh!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt Is Gorgeous*

I have a beard but it is not as long/large as his is. Hopefully someday it will be.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt Is Gorgeous*

This guy would like to disagree with you.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt Is Gorgeous*

Well, the fedora needs to go.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

He is boring. lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Who would have thought we'd get over 200 posts because a heel got boring chants during a lengthy promo :StephenA


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> I'll admit he's lost his thunder. The creepy promos worked at first, but now it's just spewing random words.
> 
> Last time it was interesting was when he was doing the 'whole world in his hands' bits. That's the kinda stuff Bryan needs to be doing to keep relevant. All he does is cut rambling promos, cut the lights and attack people in the dark.
> 
> I mean think of the shit Taker would do early on with rituals, and sacrifices and creepy segments. Not saying he should steal those, but I'm saying Wyatt has to do different creepy things to keep what he does fresh.


He lost his thunder because he was conquered by Cena 3 on 1. He looks weak now and is no longer perceived as a threat by the crowd. His words no longer carry any merit, people aren't paying attention and are getting bored. 

Good job, WWE. You just stomped on what could have been something huge in Wyatt just so Cena can look strong. :clap :clap


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt Is Gorgeous*



OMGeno said:


> Do you think Bo Dallas is gorgeous too?


Only if you Bolieve!


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

They think he's boring because his words mean Jack shit right now.

Cena has made him look a right hack now, both with the feud they had and with the MITB build. Jerichos role is so pivotal in regaining Wyatt some momentum in his career.


----------



## dante1st (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



THANOS said:


> For fuck sake the air must be dense here or something, he dies NOT repeat himself every week. Every promo Wyatt has ever cut is different in some way from the last. How is that not difficult to understand?


It doesn't matter, it's still someone who no longer has the allure of being able to accomplish something, now he's been rendered to the crazy fuck on the corner, who ALSO cuts variety of homeless man "promos," but no one gives a FUCK about, because we know he's full of shit and he simply isn't important.

Cena buried him.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Sith Rollins said:


> Who would have thought we'd get over 200 posts because a heel got boring chants during a *boring* promo :StephenA


There you go.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Maybe if he didn't do the same promo every Raw and SmackDown, people wouldn't chant boring.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



kokepepsi said:


> :ti
> Wait people think having a feud with Jericho is getting put over in 2014
> :maury
> 
> ...





Empress said:


> You love rubbing it in when you're right. You're on a bit of a streak though :banderas


*How many more talents need to be "elevated" before these people admit they're wrong? Each and every person defending Cena in that thread should be ashamed of themselves. *


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Monterossa said:


> Bray Wyatt's character and promos are stupid.
> 
> Undertaker, we understand what he's trying to say, what's his goal, and why he's fighting the upcoming matches. Wyatt in the other hand, spends 5 minutes every week to say random things that don't make any sense. the PPV is coming this sunday but we still don't know why he's fighting Jericho ffs.


LOL Taker gets just as metaphorical and "doomsday talk" like whenever he pulls a promo, it's just they happen only like ONCE every 6 months(or a YEAR) compared to Bray who practically pulls one every week, so of course nobody is ever going be bored with a promo from Taker since it's become a rare spectacle. 

If you want my honest opinion though I think they DO need to slow down with the backstage promos with Bray for awhile and start letting his actions do the speaking. Personally I think overexposure is what his promos are suffering from rather than him going "too long" or not "making sense".

Oh btw he's targeting Jericho because Jericho claimed to be a "savior" but he left. 



Monterossa said:


> ppl say he's the best promo cutter of the current roster... bullshit. even Wyatt fans don't know the meaning of his promos. and if you'll say that it's his character to say nonsense stuffs then you'll prove my point that his character is stupid.


Have you seen the Bray Wyatt quote thread on here? You think Wyatt fans would be thinking his quotes and just his overall promos are awesome if they really didn't know the meaning of them? And you can claim "Well they only like it because it APPEARS deep, but truthfully he isn't making sense", but if we are going to go down that route I could just claim back "Well the only reason you don't like them is because his promos are TOO deep, and truthfully he IS making sense it's just you don't understand them". If people are going to keep claiming that his promos "don't make sense" well people should start showing exactly how they don't.

But hey TBH I'm not surprised some people think everything he's saying is nonsense. Wrestling has always been a business that's expected more "direct" type of promos out of their wrestlers.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Sith Rollins said:


> Who would have thought we'd get over 200 posts because a heel got boring chants during a lengthy promo :StephenA


/thread


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Lol at this thread being so long.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Sith Rollins said:


> Who would have thought we'd get over 200 posts because a heel got boring chants during a lengthy promo :StephenA


:agree::agree:


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*

Well the thread sort of became a "Post your opinion on Wyatt" thread more than a thread solely about the boring chant lol. All it's missing now are those dozens and dozens of gifs you see in the Ambrose and Reigns threads...:StephenA


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

So I guess the WWE sees Bray as more of a "Raven" than a Mick Foley or Undertaker.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That was a damn good video. I would have never thought to compare Raven to Bray, but they do have similar personas. Although I think this is further proof that Bray is not seen as the heir to Taker. Vince may that that Undertaker is simply once in a lifetime while a Raven or Bray is more easily found.

I have to commend Rotunda on how he embraces the role of Bray Wyatt. He and Dean have that same trait. They make you believe in their character. I wait for the day that Roman Reigns can go full throttle and not hold anything back. He comes off like a hybrid of his character and who he is in real life.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

177 said:


> So I guess the WWE sees Bray as more of a "Raven" than a Mick Foley or Undertaker.


It's been obvious they see him as nothing more than a midcard geek for a while. They haven't valued a real talent in like 10 years. Everybody good that gets pushed ends up getting pushed because their hand gets forced and they can't ignore it.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Empress said:


> That was a damn good video. I would have never thought to compare Raven to Bray, but they do have similar personas. Although I think this is further proof that Bray is not seen as the heir to Taker. Vince may that that Undertaker is simply once in a lifetime while a Raven or Bray is more easily found.


I have no problem with the WWE comparing him to Raven because honestly they ARE very similar thinking about it. I just hope Vince sees him as a MAIN EVENT version of him and not a midcard one lol.



Empress said:


> I have to commend Rotunda on how he embraces the role of Bray Wyatt. He and Dean have that same trait. They make you believe in their character. I wait for the day that Roman Reigns can go full throttle and not hold anything back. He comes off like a hybrid of his character and who he is in real life.


Yep. Raw, natural talent at it's finest. These guys were born to do what they do.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I hope Bray plays the long game and is making an impression on HHH while Vince is still in charge. Hunter may share the same thought process as Vince as to who he thinks should be in the main event but HHH seems more likely to make concessions. He'd probably let Bray break through if he was high on his talent. Old people like Vince are stuck in their ways.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt's career will be over long before Vince is out of power, he's only 68. 

Besides, Bray is very close to Foley in terms of the body and gimmick and promo style, and Triple H doesn't like Foley, so he probably won't be in good with him.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



Bluewolf said:


> They think he's boring because his words mean Jack shit right now.
> 
> Cena has made him look a right hack now, both with the feud they had and with the MITB build. Jerichos role is so pivotal in regaining Wyatt some momentum in his career.


Too bad that Jericho has zero credibility. Feuding with Jericho doesnt mean anything anymore.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Bray's talent is too good not to crash that top ceiling. Anyone who can go from Husky Harris to Bray Wyatt in the span of a year cannot have their talent denied. 

The only reason why I think that there may be a difference between HHH and Vince is that HHH seems to have matured in recent years. He put over Bryan, Batista and The Shield when before he may have been more zealously concerned with his spot. I know that he dislikes Foley and refuses to give him credit but I hope that Bray's talent becomes too potent to ignore. If Foley could become champion with all the politics that was against him, Bray can too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Empress said:


> He and Dean have that same trait.


*Innate ability to receive ass whoppings?*


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

I guess it just really is a waiting game at this point. I think we won't really get an idea of what they think untill the fued with Jericho is over. If Bray starts feuding for like IC belt or US title then.....damn....we'll have our answer lol. 

BTW I heard The Rock mentioned Bray in an interview when asked about rising talent. :nice


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Innate ability to receive ass whoppings?*


:lol

Stop

You know you'd love it if Reigns could be 100 % on when it comes to his character. I just admire that raw ability those two have. 

The Rock is giving another one of my faves a shoutout. : Its cool that he mentioned Bray among rising talents.

The Jericho feud can go either way at this point. I'm hoping that the matches compensate for the piss poor booking thus far. I would have wanted Chris built up and then have Bray destroy him at Summerslam.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Empress said:


> Bray's talent is too good not to crash that top ceiling. Anyone who can go from Husky Harris to Bray Wyatt in the span of a year cannot have their talent denied.
> 
> The only reason why I think that there may be a difference between HHH and Vince is that HHH seems to have matured in recent years. He put over Bryan, Batista and The Shield when before he may have been more zealously concerned with his spot. I know that he dislikes Foley and refuses to give him credit but I hope that Bray's talent becomes too potent to ignore. If Foley could become champion with all the politics that was against him, Bray can too.


Oh, stop with that "too good" shit. NOBODY is too good that they can't be held down. If they can hold down Damien Sandow, they can hold down Bray Wyatt. If they can hold down William Regal, they can hold down Bray Wyatt. If they can hold down Christian, they can hold down Bray Wyatt. Hell, Steve Austin, the best wrestler of ALL TIME was held down in WCW, he had to go to another organization to become a star, and now there is no other major organization. They either like you or you can kiss your career goodbye. You can be the most talented guy in the world but if you don't cross off Vince's checkboxes, you're not gonna make it. Hell, if I was running the WWE, I'd run it the same way. There's nothing that Dolph Ziggler could EVER do to get me to push him. No crowd reaction on Earth would make me put him in the main event.

The only reason Foley even won the title is because they were in a ratings war where the belt changed every 2 weeks. Look at his record, 3 reigns for 47 days. 47 days, that's one month and a half, COMBINED. You're not gonna see even one 47 day title reign in today's era, unless it's like a Cena reign where he's just passing the belt to the next big star like he is with Brock.

If anything, it seems like being good is an excuse NOT to push somebody. When I look at the roster, all the guys I'd main event with are midcard or lower.

When is he gonna hold the title? We've got a Lesnar reign coming up, then we've got a Reigns title win coming up, then we've presumably got a Rollins title win coming up, and if not, at least a feud, then they'll have other title plans for Cena, Orton, etc. I don't see him holding the MITB briefcase. There's no upcoming opening for him, so the best case scenario is, what, 2016? I don't know how much longer I can survive this product being as bad as it is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If they can hold down Christian, they can hold down Bray Wyatt.


*Oh come on now Mr. Promos. You know damn well Christian sucked all of the air out of the room when he picked up a microphone.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm not throwing in the towel just yet on Bray's chances to win the belt. Even if the title goes from Brock to Reigns and possibly Rollins, that doesn't mean the door is shut on Bray. He can play against Reigns or Rollins in a program. 

His feud with Cena stalled his momentum but the WWE seems determined to build back up Bray's credibility. He's not being embarrassed like Sandow on a weekly basis. As for Christian, he never strayed far from Edge's shadow. Bray is his own star.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



TKOW said:


> Besides that, I think people probably thought it was boring, a) because he's becoming repetitive, and b) because no one wants to take him seriously after losing to Cena.


Yupyupyup.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Oh come on now Mr. Promos. You know damn well Christian sucked all of the air out of the room when he picked up a microphone.*


Christian was the best promo guy in the company at one point.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Oh come on now Mr. Promos. You know damn well Christian sucked all of the air out of the room when he picked up a microphone.*


You don't know anything about promos, obviously. I'd expect nothing less of a Reigns fan.

Christian was an awesome promo cutter, and was on fire with the crowd in 2005 when he should've won the title and instead they sent him to SmackDown and jobbed him out to Booker T on the under card.



Empress said:


> I'm not throwing in the towel just yet on Bray's chances to win the belt. Even if the title goes from Brock to Reigns and possibly Rollins, that doesn't mean the door is shut on Bray. He can play against Reigns or Rollins in a program.
> 
> His feud with Cena stalled his momentum but the WWE seems determined to build back up Bray's credibility. He's not being embarrassed like Sandow on a weekly basis. As for Christian, he never strayed far from Edge's shadow. Bray is his own star.


He could face Reigns but he's not winning, that's for damn sure. They want Reigns to be the next Cena. He's just going to be built for a fast feud like Rusev is and then when he loses, he falls back down. He'll be that guy forever it looks like.

How are they trying to build up his credibility? By putting him with Jericho who's never made a star? I don't buy this. I like the program but it's just Jericho coming in and trying to save Bray on his own, which won't work. It's just a good stop gap until he's in the low card. If the rumor that they want Bray Wyatt vs Triple H at Mania is true, then maybe I'll believe it, but I still don't think Triple H would put over Bray, even at this point with him putting over Bryan and Reigns, and even if he did, by putting him with Hunter, you make him a babyface which kills the gimmick. And I don't even believe that rumor, because at one point, the rumor was that Cesaro would win MITB and cash in on Brock at SummerSlam, and obviously his career's over now that he's Intercontinental champion.

Edge should've been in his shadow, Christian was better than Edge in every area of the business except the god damn look, which, of course, is the only thing they care about. Kane was in Taker's shadow and it never stopped him from getting a good run with the WHC.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You don't know anything about promos, obviously. I'd expect nothing less of a Reigns fan.
> 
> Christian was an awesome promo cutter, and was on fire with the crowd in 2005 when he should've won the title and instead they sent him to SmackDown and jobbed him out to Booker T on the under card.
> 
> Edge should've been in his shadow, Christian was better than Edge in every area of the business except the god damn look, which, of course, is the only thing they care about.


*
Yeah, that's bullshit. Captain Charisma vacuum didn't generate interest in that department. People wanted to see him win his first World Title, then it all went downhill. The look excuse is even more BS. They're both attractive blonde guys. Edge was just way more intense. Nothing Christian has done in his career can touch Edge's 2006 heel work. *


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt Is Gorgeous*

He's actually not bad looking, all things considered.


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt Is Gorgeous*

Must be eye of the beholder and all that, not getting it otherwise.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Christian was the best promo guy in the company at one point.


Dang. I missed that week.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Once he's loses to Jericho on Sunday, it will be all downhill for him, probably.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

No way he's going to lose to Jericho Sunday. WWE can't be that stupid.....

Oh wait....maybe....


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Saintpat said:


> Dang. I missed that week.


You should have watched in 05. It was a good year.

Seriously, you IWC marks are all over the place. I've seen two of my favs of all time, Henry and Christian, totally switch places over the years. At one point, Christian was a God, now he sucks, and Henry was the shits, now he's awesome.

Get your story straight, guys.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

177 said:


> No way he's going to lose to Jericho Sunday. WWE can't be that stupid.....
> 
> Oh wait....maybe....


*Lets be honest here: Jericho's credibility is shot to shit. We all know he's here to job. What better way to put himself over as a legitimate threat than to beat Bray here, and give him the big win at Summerslam? I know a lot of you don't want to hear this with his momentum derailed, but do you really want a meaningless win over Y2Jobber right now? What will that accomplish?*


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

177 said:


> No way he's going to lose to Jericho Sunday. WWE can't be that stupid.....
> 
> Oh wait....maybe....


Jericho just came back and Bray lost the feud to Cena, is generally momentum-less,and isn't the flavor of the month anymore. 

I wouldn't be shocked if within the next 6 months the Wyatts break up and Wyatt feuds with Harper.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Lets be honest here: Jericho's credibility is shot to shit. We all know he's here to job. What better way to put himself over as a legitimate threat than to beat Bray here, and give him the big win at Summerslam? I know a lot of you don't want to hear this with his momentum derailed, but do you really want a meaningless win over Y2Jobber right now? What will that accomplish?*


You're kidding yourself if you think a loss to Jobicho under any circumstance doesn't spell doom for Wyatt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The XL said:


> You're kidding yourself if you think a loss to Jobicho under any circumstance doesn't spell doom for Wyatt.


*
So you want Wyatt to go over him 2-0, have no one give a shit, Jericho goes back on tour, and leaves him in the same situation he's in right now? It's a lose/lose situation when you think about it.*


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> So you want Wyatt to go over him 2-0, have no one give a shit, Jericho goes back on tour, and leaves him in the same situation he's in right now? It's a lose/lose situation when you think about it.*


The feud does nothing for Wyatt, honestly. Losing to Jericho would be the beginning of his slide.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Lets be honest here: Jericho's credibility is shot to shit. We all know he's here to job. What better way to put himself over as a legitimate threat than to beat Bray here, and give him the big win at Summerslam? I know a lot of you don't want to hear this with his momentum derailed, but do you really want a meaningless win over Y2Jobber right now? What will that accomplish?*


I've argued this with other people and it's always coming down to just a difference in how we currently see Jericho. ME PERSONALLY, I don't see Jericho as this "jobber" that many like to say he is on here because at the end of the day, it's still JERICHO. The guy is a freakin LEGEND and to me he is beyond wins and loses already. People like to say "well he's like the new version of Kane" and I honestly disagree because first of all Jericho's accomplished MUCH more and is way more respected than Kane ever was, and second of all Jericho is still getting huge reactions when he enters the arena which means people care about him(Kane on the other hand...not nearly as much). If Jericho was getting Miz level reactions(basically none) then I'd agree, but the fact that people still love the guy whenever he comes back says to me that Jericho hasn't really fallen in terms of relevancy or credibility much at all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The XL said:


> The feud does nothing for Wyatt, honestly. Losing to Jericho would be the beginning of his slide.


*
I agree. I've been saying it's a damn shame that Jericho has to take time off his schedule to put over talent because Cena refuses. It's fucking disgraceful.*



177 said:


> I've argued this with other people and it's always coming down to just a difference in how we currently see Jericho. ME PERSONALLY, I don't see Jericho as this "jobber" that many like to say he is on here because at the end of the day, it's still JERICHO. The guy is a freakin LEGEND and to me he is beyond wins and loses already. People like to say "well he's like the new version of Kane" and I honestly disagree because first of all Jericho's accomplished MUCH more and is way more respected than Kane ever was, and second of all Jericho is still getting huge reactions when he enters the arena which means people care about him(Kane on the other hand...not nearly as much). If Jericho was getting Miz level reactions(basically none) then I'd agree, but the fact that people still love the guy whenever he comes back says to me that Jericho hasn't really fallen in terms of relevancy or credibility much at all.


*I too see Jericho as a legend, but the last time we saw him, he jobbed to Fandango at Wrestlemania, and look where that guy's career is. If he jobs at Battleground, people will just lose interest in the feud, and it'll bury Wyatt even further. WWE is ruining him by the week. He used to be the cool heel that everyone loved to chant with, and now, he's getting boring chants and boos. It's not even kayfabe heat; it's "fuck you, we want Jericho" heat. I think this feud is hurting Wyatt way more than it could possibly help him, and it's sad because Jericho was just trying to help.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm willing to wait until Sunday before rendering judgment but thus far, it does seem like Jericho's return for Bray is underperforming, if not outright backfiring. I really have to see how the match goes. Also, if and when Bray goes over, I want it to be a clean win without the help of the Wyatt family.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

The Reigns Train said:


> *I too see Jericho as a legend, but the last time we saw him, he jobbed to Fandango at Wrestlemania, and look where that guy's career is. If he jobs at Battleground, people will just lose interest in the feud, and it'll bury Wyatt even further. WWE is ruining him by the week. He used to be the cool heel that everyone loved to chant with, and now, he's getting boring chants and boos. It's not even kayfabe heat; it's "fuck you, we want Jericho" heat. I think this feud is hurting Wyatt way more than it could possibly help him, and it's sad because Jericho was just trying to help.*


Let's just get this out of the way first: Fandango is wrestler that will NEVER be a main event player since that gimmick is just horrible. Even if Fandango were to beat the freakin Undertaker he'd still look like crap and go nowhere.

Anyway I disagree in regards to Jericho losing. I don't see how Jericho losing to Wyatt will bury Jericho further, because again I feel Jericho is beyond wins and loses. It really is just how we see it.

Plus if we are going to assume that what's really happening in the crowd and the general consensus among them is "fuck you, we want Jericho" in regards to Wyatt, then it just further proves my point that Jericho really hasn't fallen off and a win over him WILL still mean something. People wouldn't be thinking that way if they didn't really see Jericho as something special still.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

177 said:


> Let's just get this out of the way first: Fandango is wrestler that will NEVER be a main event player since that gimmick is just horrible. Even if Fandango were to beat the freakin Undertaker he'd still look like crap and go nowhere.
> 
> Anyway I disagree in regards to Jericho losing. I don't see how Jericho losing to Wyatt will bury Jericho further, because again I feel Jericho is beyond wins and loses. It really is just how we see it.
> 
> Plus if we are going to assume that what's really happening in the crowd and the general consensus among them is "fuck you, we want Jericho" in regards to Wyatt, then it just further proves my point that Jericho really hasn't fallen off and a win over him WILL still mean something. People wouldn't be thinking that way if they didn't really see Jericho as something special still.


*
I'm not saying Jericho will get buried, I'm saying Wyatt will. Jericho will never be buried. People will always love to SEE him, but they're not stupid. If all he does is lose, then the excitement for his matches begins to dwindle. IE: RVD. RVD is in my Top 5 of all time, but I can't stand to watch him now because they job him out every week to pieces of shit like Alberto Del Rio. I don't want to see that, and I'm sure people feel the same way about Jericho. I'm glad he beat the Miz, but he has to show he's a credible threat, and losing to Wyatt twice in a row will be meaningless for all involved parties.*


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I'm not saying Jericho will get buried, I'm saying Wyatt will. Jericho will never be buried. People will always love to SEE him, but they're not stupid. If all he does is lose, then the excitement for his matches begins to dwindle. IE: RVD. RVD is in my Top 5 of all time, but I can't stand to watch him now because they job him out every week to pieces of shit like Alberto Del Rio. I don't want to see that, and I'm sure people feel the same way about Jericho. I'm glad he beat the Miz, but he has to show he's a credible threat, and losing to Wyatt twice in a row will be meaningless for all involved parties.*


Sorry I read what you said wrong.

Anyway in terms of the excitement in Jericho I think it'll be more based on how this match is with Wyatt, rather than him winning. This Sunday they either HAVE to have the best match on show with Jericho looking dominant and Wyatt looking dominant as well, or at least be unforgettable in some way so that people get excited for their next one at Summerslam. As long as their matches deliver and they BOTH look like credible opponents and it's not too one sided, I think Wyatt would still get a major rub and Jericho's stock won't dwindle like RVDs if Wyatt does in fact win. ESPECIALLY if their match plays out the same way and delivers at Summerslam.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Empress said:


> I'm willing to wait until Sunday before rendering judgment but thus far, it does seem like Jericho's return for Bray is underperforming, if not outright backfiring. I really have to see how the match goes. Also, if and when Bray goes over, I want it to be a clean win without the help of the Wyatt family.





177 said:


> Sorry I read what you said wrong.
> 
> Anyway in terms of the excitement in Jericho I think it'll be more based on how this match is with Wyatt, rather than him winning. This Sunday they either HAVE to have the best match on show with Jericho looking dominant and Wyatt looking dominant as well, or at least make it unforgettable in some way so that people get excited for their next one at Summerslam. As long as their matches deliver and they BOTH look like credible opponents and it's not too one sided, I think Wyatt would still get a major rub and Jericho's stock won't dwindle like RVDs. ESPECIALLY if their match delivers in the same way at Summerslam.


*Agreed with both of you. Lets see how this plays out on Sunday.*


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Bray fans need to stop crying about Cena already. Cena is the face of the company and is scheduled to win the world title and have a feud with Brock Lesnar. he's not gonna lose to Husky Harris. It's like wanting the Rock or Steve Austin lose to Gangrel in the Attitude Era (Gangrel and the Brood were billion times better than Wyatts too).

Cena didn't bury Bray. If Cena (or WWE) really want to bury Bray they could have let Cena goes maximum troll on the mic. with Bray's gimmick like that, Cena could find hundred reasons to mock him. like when he said Del Rio's cars were rented.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Bray Wyatt on his injury at MSG:



> *"I look at it as an honor. Madison Square Garden. Ric Flair. John Cena. At the end of a long, long, long war, a little [bruise] is not so bad. I'm used to having stitches and things all over my body, so I didn't even know I was bleeding. I thought I was blind!"*


TBH when I read that I read it in his voice lol.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

177 said:


> Bray Wyatt on his injury at MSG:
> 
> 
> 
> TBH when I read that I read is his voice lol.


The way he talks is so different than 5 yrs ago. I saw the interview he did with between the ropes, and an old interview as husky harris. They don't even talk the same lol.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

The XL said:


> Once he's loses to Jericho on Sunday, it will be all downhill for him, probably.


I see it ending in a fuck finish of some sort. I don't think jericho can come back and think he can make a guy. He wasn't even in the wwe for a week before they attacked him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

WrayBryatt said:


> The way he talks is so different than 5 yrs ago. I saw the interview he did with between the ropes, and an old interview as husky harris. They don't even talk the same lol.


I never heard Husky speak and didn't care about the character. He was just a minion but Bray Wyatt forces me to pay attention. He has a great appeal to him. Rotunda is so committed to the character and it's not hard to believe that he would change his voice. It takes raw talent to do what he does with Bray. 

As for tonight, I'm starting to feel that Jericho will win by DQ.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Bray Wyatt is the perfect example of allowing your talent do what's natural to them and giving them a bit of freedom. Look at the amazing character this man was able to create with just a little faith from WWE.

Shame they don't give that to more talents :no:


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Empress said:


> I never heard Husky speak and didn't care about the character. He was just a minion but Bray Wyatt forces me to pay attention. He has a great appeal to him. Rotunda is so committed to the character and it's not hard to believe that he would change his voice. It takes raw talent to do what he does with Bray.
> 
> As for tonight, I'm starting to feel that Jericho will win by DQ.


I'm not talking about in the ring. I'm talking about a shoot. He legitimately has a different voice. It went from this regular voice to something deep gravely. 






TO 

THIS


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Empress said:


> I never heard Husky speak and didn't care about the character. He was just a minion but Bray Wyatt forces me to pay attention. He has a great appeal to him. Rotunda is so committed to the character and it's not hard to believe that he would change his voice. It takes raw talent to do what he does with Bray.
> 
> As for tonight, I'm starting to feel that Jericho will win by DQ.


I wouldn't mind if the Bray just DEMOLISHED Jericho to the point where Bray gets a DQ(granted they also put on an amazing match as well before). Maybe he could get all crazy in the end and use a chair or put him through a table all because of him not "caring" about winning the match(much like when he fought Cena at WM) and only caring about destroying Jericho physically. I mean it would go with what Jericho's been saying with the whole "This company is sometimes about survival", it would protect Jericho because Bray used a weapon, AND at the same time it would also allow Bray to still look like a crazy threat without him having to actually pin Jericho(at the same time protecting Jericho).

BTW your avatar :lel. I was lmao when she was slapping the shit out of him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

@WrayBryatt

Thanks for posting the two videos. He's so lighthearted, making jokes and relaxed in the first. I actually do believe that he is capable of headlining many Wrestlemanias. I liked his answer about the pressure he felt being part of a famous wrestling family. In the second clip, he does come across more intense and the tone of his voice has shifted. But the confidence is there for me. He's very captivating, in and out of the ring.

@177
Bray demolishing Jericho would be perfect! Jericho could keep fighting until the very end but the refs could take mercy on Jericho and end the match. Bray would get so much heat and it might help restore some lost credibility. I'm sure tonight will be a great match but I just want Bray to be booked strong. I've had my issues with this feud so far but I respect Jericho for doing what he can to help Bray out. 

And always believe in :steph


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's the full audio of his radio show appearance to promote Battleground. I'm surpised the WWE allowed this but just like in his other interview he did it while staying in character and at the same time, breaking character.

http://tampa.cbslocal.com/2014/07/18/audio-wwes-bray-wyatt-tells-his-story-explains-where-his-energy-comes-from-battleground-tampa-bay-times-forum/#comments


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

177 said:


> Here's the full audio of his radio show appearance to promote Battleground. I'm surpised the WWE allowed this but just like in his other interview he did it while staying in character and at the same time, breaking character.
> 
> http://tampa.cbslocal.com/2014/07/18/audio-wwes-bray-wyatt-tells-his-story-explains-where-his-energy-comes-from-battleground-tampa-bay-times-forum/#comments


lol my new avatar


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Wyatt got "boring" chants*



177 said:


> Someone on here once said that "he's become a bum on the street corner spouting doomsday prophecies" and TBH I can't think of a better description than that.












YES!!


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Bray demolishing Jericho would be perfect tonight. Rowan and Harper sent to the back and Bray gets a strong performance. Jericho always delivers so tonight I'm sure will be a fantastic match, I just hope we don't get any run ins.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

Bray Wyatt's rambling is annoying me slightly now, everything is just so fucking cryptic and meaningless to me. It goes something like this...

1. Find a babyface hero to attack
2. Speak in riddles, add in an obligatory "you can't save them <insert superstar name here>
3. Laugh at the end and tell everybody to "follow the buzzards"


----------



## Devitt (Jul 8, 2014)

Chris has been taking bump after bump these last few weeks from Bray & co. It looks unlikely for Bray to be going over tonight. Im very much looking forward to this matchup tonight also!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Lets be honest here: Jericho's credibility is shot to shit. We all know he's here to job. What better way to put himself over as a legitimate threat than to beat Bray here, and give him the big win at Summerslam? I know a lot of you don't want to hear this with his momentum derailed, but do you really want a meaningless win over Y2Jobber right now? What will that accomplish?*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Jericho needs to win if putting Bray over will mean something, BUT, Wyatt's character needs a win so damn bad right now.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

So now bray fans gotta hope he does something that fandango did at wrestlemania.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Lets be honest here: Jericho's credibility is shot to shit. We all know he's here to job. What better way to put himself over as a legitimate threat than to beat Bray here, and give him the big win at Summerslam? I know a lot of you don't want to hear this with his momentum derailed, but do you really want a meaningless win over Y2Jobber right now? What will that accomplish?*


How does it make Bray Wyatt more credible to beat a guy that already beat him? The way you earn credibility is by your opponent beating someone else higher on the card, and then you going over him. Example, Jericho beats John Cena, therefore Bray Wyatt beats Jericho, and gets more credibility. Jericho beats Roman Reigns, therefore Bray Wyatt beats Jericho, and gets more credibility. Not Jericho beats him and then he beats him back, what does that do? All that does is evens him out. If the plan was to supposedly elevate him it's already failed, which, to be fair, I saw coming because I didn't think they'd let someone credible lose to Jericho any time soon.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How does it make Bray Wyatt more credible to beat a guy that already beat him? The way you earn credibility is by your opponent beating someone else higher on the card, and then you going over him. Example, Jericho beats John Cena, therefore Bray Wyatt beats Jericho, and gets more credibility. Jericho beats Roman Reigns, therefore Bray Wyatt beats Jericho, and gets more credibility. Not Jericho beats him and then he beats him back, what does that do? All that does is evens him out. If the plan was to supposedly elevate him it's already failed, which, to be fair, I saw coming because I didn't think they'd let someone credible lose to Jericho any time soon.


But who? Jericho isn't beating Reigns or Cena and there really isn't anyone higher to beat. Yeah, there's Orton but he's busy with Reigns.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How does it make Bray Wyatt more credible to beat a guy that already beat him? The way you earn credibility is by your opponent beating someone else higher on the card, and then you going over him. Example, Jericho beats John Cena, therefore Bray Wyatt beats Jericho, and gets more credibility. Jericho beats Roman Reigns, therefore Bray Wyatt beats Jericho, and gets more credibility. Not Jericho beats him and then he beats him back, what does that do? All that does is evens him out. If the plan was to supposedly elevate him it's already failed, which, to be fair, I saw coming because I didn't think they'd let someone credible lose to Jericho any time soon.


*
Because he will get his revenge at a much bigger PPV and it will be even sweeter than Jericho's victory. Since Jericho isn't a glory hog that wants to bury everyone with a modicum of successcena3), he won't overbook their match and he'll make Wyatt look like a million bucks when he loses.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I got nothing. fpalm

The road to hell is paved with nothing but good intentions.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wyatt needs to destroy Jericho at Summerslam or else our fears will be realized. Unfortunately, I'm expecting the worst. I can't see them prioritizing Bray over Cena, Lesnar, Orton, Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose or a returning Bryan. Times like this is when a brand split would actually benefit the product.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Because he will get his revenge at a much bigger PPV and it will be even sweeter than Jericho's victory. Since Jericho isn't a glory hog that wants to bury everyone with a modicum of successcena3), he won't overbook their match and he'll make Wyatt look like a million bucks when he loses.*


Your streak of predictions remains unbroken. We shall see about Summerslam but everything has been a let down so far.

I agree with #Mark that a brand split would help Bray at the moment. His feud with Jericho doesn't seem to be high on the list of WWE's priorities.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Because he will get his revenge at a much bigger PPV and it will be even sweeter than Jericho's victory. Since Jericho isn't a glory hog that wants to bury everyone with a modicum of successcena3), he won't overbook their match and he'll make Wyatt look like a million bucks when he loses.*


You're not answering my question, I didn't ask you if Jericho was going to lose at the bigger PPV. Jericho has no credibility, he's a jobber. By beating Bray Wyatt, he makes Bray Wyatt look like a jobber with no credibility. A jobber who beats another jobber is STILL a jobber, especially after the first jobber already beat the second jobber and all it does is makes the feud even. 

When Bray beats Jericho, how does it in any way enhance his credibility? The only person that Jericho's beaten (besides Miz who is less than worthless) is Bray Wyatt himself, so are you telling me that Bray Wyatt is getting the rub off of HIMSELF? That's impossible, it doesn't work like that. Bray Wyatt should be beating someone who beats BIGGER names. Someone like Triple H, John Cena, etc. Trading wins with Jericho isn't going to help him.



The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> But who? Jericho isn't beating Reigns or Cena and there really isn't anyone higher to beat. Yeah, there's Orton but he's busy with Reigns.


That's the million dollar question. Perhaps this feud shouldn't have happened yet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Empress said:


> Your streak of predictions remains unbroken. We shall see about Summerslam but everything has been a let down so far.
> 
> I agree with #Mark that a brand split would help Bray at the moment. His feud with Jericho doesn't seem to be high on the list of WWE's priorities.


*
I was almost certain Ambrose would receive an ass whooping tonight. WWE pleasantly surprised me. But yes, everything else I've said has been correct. I told people from day 1 this AJ Paige feud would end in utter disappointment, and here we are.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're not answering my question, I didn't ask you if Jericho was going to lose at the bigger PPV. Jericho has no credibility, he's a jobber. By beating Bray Wyatt, he makes Bray Wyatt look like a jobber with no credibility. A jobber who beats another jobber is STILL a jobber, especially after the first jobber already beat the second jobber and all it does is makes the feud even.
> 
> When Bray beats Jericho, how does it in any way enhance his credibility? The only person that Jericho's beaten (besides Miz who is less than worthless) is Bray Wyatt himself, so are you telling me that Bray Wyatt is getting the rub off of HIMSELF? That's impossible, it doesn't work like that. Bray Wyatt should be beating someone who beats BIGGER names. Someone like Triple H, John Cena, etc. Trading wins with Jericho isn't going to help him.


*Did you not see the vignette? WWE is putting Jericho over with his past accomplishments, doused in multiple world championships. That's all the casuals are going to see, and the other fans with short term memory. Only the hardcore will remember Jericho as the guy who jobbed to Fandango before disappearing for a year.

I said on the last page that this feud is a lose/lose for Wyatt, but he can still make the most out of it if he leaves the winner at Summerslam.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Did you not see the vignette? WWE is putting Jericho over with his past accomplishments, doused in multiple world championships. That's all the casuals are going to see, and the other fans with short term memory. Only the hardcore will remember Jericho as the guy who jobbed to Fandango before disappearing for a year.*


No, I didn't, I didn't watch the show. It wasn't worth my time.

The hardcore fans are pretty much all that's left, they've run off most of the casuals. And regardless of what the fans think, the WWE only holds Jericho at a certain level, so Wyatt beating Jericho only gets him to a certain level and losing is even worse. 



> *I said on the last page that this feud is a lose/lose for Wyatt, but he can still make the most out of it if he leaves the winner at Summerslam*.


So what are we arguing about? If it's a lose/lose.....he loses. He's worse off no matter what. Don't bother telling me about this "make the most of it" shit, a losing situation is a losing situation. He's not gonna recover from the year that he's had and a year from now, we'll be talking about Bray Wyatt as a guy who should've been a top star for 10 years and is now Ryback.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

So why did Jericho go over again? 

:lmao the one time he decides against jobbing in the past 3 years is to a guy who actually needs the win.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I didn't, I didn't watch the show. It wasn't worth my time.
> 
> The hardcore fans are pretty much all that's left, they've run off most of the casuals. And regardless of what the fans think, the WWE only holds Jericho at a certain level, so Wyatt beating Jericho only gets him to a certain level and losing is even worse.
> 
> So what are we arguing about? If it's a lose/lose.....he loses. He's worse off no matter what. Don't bother telling me about this "make the most of it" shit, a losing situation is a losing situation. He's not gonna recover from the year that he's had and a year from now, we'll be talking about Bray Wyatt as a guy who should've been a top star for 10 years and is now Ryback.


*
They literally listed all of Jericho's accomplishments in the vignette. For the first time in a few years, he feels like a big deal. Would you rather have Wyatt get squashed by Sheamus right after losing to Cena? Just slap on some rollerskates and have him make deliveries with Sandow.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good for them, he still has no credibility. He's jobbed all that up.

At the end of the day, the only place I care about him getting to is the WWE Championship, which he's never going to get to, and absolutely NOTHING else is good enough, so honestly, you might as well. At least if they completely buried him that far, I could de-invest myself in him like I have with Sandow and stop worrying about what his latest feud is doing to ensure that he stays below where he should be. I don't want to waste my time watching Bray Wyatt segments for 10 years only to see him never progress past Cody Rhodes level status.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Good for them, he still has no credibility. He's jobbed all that up.
> 
> At the end of the day, the only place I care about him getting to is the WWE Championship, which he's never going to get to, and absolutely NOTHING else is good enough, so honestly, you might as well. At least if they completely buried him that far, I could de-invest myself in him like I have with Sandow and stop worrying about what his latest feud is doing to ensure that he stays below where he should be. I don't want to waste my time watching Bray Wyatt segments for 10 years only to see him never progress past Cody Rhodes level status.


Tyrone, I respect your opinion (even though you kinda dislike Jericho). But this is one thing you need to understand, 

for Bray Wyatt to go 'over' the best thing he can do is actually spread his message. He is overrated now because his promos are the same and there's no depth to his character. 

He is meant to amass followers, and the idea of the WWE universe being his followers is silly for storyline purposes. He needs to convert wrestlers into Wyatts. I've been more impressed with Luke Harper the last 3 months TBH.

Thoughts on that?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't dislike Jericho at all. Where did you get that from?

Converting wrestlers into Wyatt's isn't going to make him a main eventer, I don't even know what you're talking about. 

As for his promos being shitty, I'm just going to pretend I didn't hear that.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

No, seriously, pyro, I'm asking you of all people because I think you may actually know but I have no idea why Jericho needed to go over? Why now all of a sudden? I haven't picked up on shit that meant Jericho needed the win..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Because LOLWWE, that's why. Don't ask me to explain why Vince McMahon is an asshole.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't dislike Jericho at all. Where did you get that from?
> 
> Converting wrestlers into Wyatt's isn't going to make him a main eventer, I don't even know what you're talking about.
> 
> As for his promos being shitty, I'm just going to pretend I didn't hear that.



You don't say that you dislike Jericho, you simply always speak about how he's not credible and your opinion is always negative. Wyatt's message has no depth, he talks about a bunch of shit that's now lost meaning.

You're also confused, Wyatt's delivery is absolutely exceptional but his message is letting him down. That's creative's fault and also his fault. 

Who is sister abigail? Will be see her? Where did the Wyatt's come from? What's their back story? Why aren't we hearing it right now because the character completely loses steam? He's been losing it in my opinion since he converted Bryan and Bryan converted right back in one week lol


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

damn... I thought there was at least a reason behind the booking. 

Wyatt is dead and gone when 0-684 Jericho is a more believable win than him.. #TYCena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CNB said:


> You don't say that you dislike Jericho, you simply always speak about how he's not credible and your opinion is always negative. Wyatt's message has no depth, he talks about a bunch of shit that's now lost meaning.


So the fuck what? I say EVERYBODY I like isn't credible. The only credible wrestlers I like are basically Austin, Undertaker, Kurt Angle and CM Punk. WWE usually books the guys I like like crap. Credible isn't about liking somebody, it's about how the company books you. Jericho's one of my favourite wrestlers of all time, so you have no idea what you're talking about. He just has NO business getting a clean win over Bray Wyatt in 2014 and he's pretty much exhausted what he can do as a performer. It's not hatred, it's fact. If a guy stays around long enough, no matter who it is, he's not gonna be as interesting as he was in his prime.



> You're also confused, Wyatt's delivery is absolutely exceptional but his message is letting him down. That's creative's fault and also his fault.


I'm not confused, because as long as his delivery is absolutely exceptional, that's all I care about. Period, end of. Whatever problem you have with his promos that don't exist isn't my concern, he has one job, go out and do his job perfectly and he does.



> Who is sister abigail? Will be see her? Where did the Wyatt's come from? What's their back story? Why aren't we hearing it right now because the character completely loses steam? He's been losing it in my opinion since he converted Bryan and Bryan converted right back in one week lol


You're thinking about things that wrestling never explains. Just enjoy the best character in the company being amazing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not confused, because as long as his delivery is absolutely exceptional, that's all I care about. Period, end of.


*unk2 Didn't you just say last month you hated all of Barrett's material and couldn't understand how it's getting over when I pointed out his excellent delivery?*


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

The Reigns Train said:


> *unk2 Didn't you just say last month you hated all of Barrett's material and couldn't understand how it's getting over when I pointed out his excellent delivery?*


I remember that…


It's bias for Bray Wyatt. 

Calm down Tyrone, Jericho is a genius and he's just made you give a fuck about the feud. Feeding Jericho to Bray straight away would have done nothing. Bray getting the bigger win at Summeslam is much more important. 

It's plain as daylight. Why would Jericho come back and lose straight away? Makes no sense, he's CHRIS JERICHO! He's got such a great legacy and he's a legend. Jericho winning won't help Bray, but Bray losing to Jericho won't hurt him either.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CNB said:


> I remember that…
> 
> 
> It's bias for Bray Wyatt.
> ...


Except I DON'T care about the feud now. I'm completely uninterested in seeing the SummerSlam match now because Bray going even with Jericho puts him in a weaker position than if Jericho had never beaten him, or at the very least, beaten him by a fluke or some kind of backfired interference. Clean? Sorry, they lost me. I won't tolerate a guy with less credibility than Ryback beating Bray Wyatt 100% clean in the middle with his finisher.

Again, I keep asking this and nobody can explain it. HOW is Bray Wyatt going to become MORE credible by losing one match and then winning the next match, over the same guy? It doesn't make any sense, all it does is make them EQUALLY credible, which Jericho has none to begin with.



> Why would Jericho come back and lose straight away? Makes no sense, he's CHRIS JERICHO!


Why would Jericho come back and win straight away? Makes no sense, he's CHRIS JERICHO!



> He's got such a great legacy and he's a legend.


Also a jobber.



> Jericho winning won't help Bray,


THANK YOU, this argument is over. You just agreed with what I'm trying to say.



> but Bray losing to Jericho won't hurt him either.


Wrong.



The Reigns Train said:


> *unk2 Didn't you just say last month you hated all of Barrett's material and couldn't understand how it's getting over when I pointed out his excellent delivery?*


I don't remember what I said a month ago, but what I probably said was, his delivery has ALWAYS been exceptional, but he's never been over when he was getting good material (as a solo wrestler), so why is his gimmick getting over NOW when it's STUPID, when he couldn't get over before? It has nothing to do with what I think of Barrett, it's about how the crowd is reacting.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Except I DON'T care about the feud now. I'm completely uninterested in seeing the SummerSlam match now because Bray going even with Jericho puts him in a weaker position than if Jericho had never beaten him, or at the very least, beaten him by a fluke or some kind of backfired interference. Clean? Sorry, they lost me.
> 
> Again, I keep asking this and nobody can explain it. HOW is Bray Wyatt going to become MORE credible by losing one match and then winning the next match, over the same guy? It doesn't make any sense, all it does is make them EQUALLY credible.
> 
> ...



Cracks are appearing in the Wyatt character and his in ring work was not very good in the Cena feud and against Jericho. He needs to build his cardio, way to much sweat and heavy breathing. I couldn't get into the match because I thought the dude was going to die. There's no way to convince you, you have a strong opinion and that's fine.

I got great enjoyment from watching Jericho win the match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So you're one of those people who only cares about ring work and still watches WWE. Now I get where this fucking venomous hatred for Bray Wyatt is coming from. 

Not even gonna bother now that I know that, I got better things to do.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And I can still appreciate them doing something entertaining, but just being entertaining is not good enough, they have to be rewarded for their work. And frankly, if I'm being honest, this bad news gimmick SUCKS. Wade Barrett coming out every week and doing a cheesy promo about some world news piece and acting like it's somehow relevant to the people in the arena is a SHIT gimmick. It's a waste of such a good promo talent, he could really be cutting some great, traditional wrestling promos instead of this goofy, unfunny crap that Vince laughs at for WHATEVER reason. How he's gotten this over I don't even know, it's a testament to his work and proof that he's better than the anvil he's been handed.





The Reigns Train said:


> *Again, it's all in the delivery :barrett.*





Tyrion Lannister said:


> He has great delivery but it still sounds like shit because there's no way to make that sound good. The Rock has perhaps the best delivery of any wrestler ever but it's BAD when he says stupid shit like "cookiepuss". It's just BAD, you can't save bad material, that's the entire theme of John Cena's career.


*Found it!*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Found it!*


I stand by it, it's a horrible gimmick and horrible material. The point with Bray Wyatt wasn't even about his material, his material is amazing. It's about this guy thinking the material is weak and has plotholes or whatever kind of bullshit in it when it isn't. It sounds good, I don't care. That's what I mean. I like Barrett because of his delivery, not because of his material, it can just be improved on.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So you're one of those people who only cares about ring work and still watches WWE. Now I get where this fucking venomous hatred for Bray Wyatt is coming from.
> 
> Not even gonna bother now that I know that, I got better things to do.



I'm actually someone who cares about in ring work and story lines. That's why Bray disappoints me, his story lines SUCK. He has no depth to his character, what he was saying 3 months ago was awesome, what he is saying now (the same thing) is repetitive. 

Sometimes when you put characters against proven, tested talent, you find out whether they'll sink or swim. Bray is sinking. 

After Bray's efforts with Cena, Bryan and Jericho *an unbelievable opportunity for a new talent*, its clear that Bray is no better than the upper mid card and certainly not main event material on this day...


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

Bray Wyatt is done. He's been so ruined by the Cena feud that there's no recovering from it. The way he's booked is as some crazy guy to talks a bunch of shit and then can't back it up. Hell, he wouldn't be any threat at all if not for Harper and Rowen, and even with those guys he still didn't stand a chance with Cena. People are talking like it's some upset that Jericho beat him, but honestly he hasn't done anything that would make me think he would stand a chance with Jericho. Jericho lost to Fandango of all people and even that seems more credible because Fandango probably has more wins then Bray does.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I stand by it, it's a horrible gimmick and horrible material. The point with Bray Wyatt wasn't even about his material, his material is amazing. It's about this guy thinking the material is weak and has plotholes or whatever kind of bullshit in it when it isn't. It sounds good, I don't care. That's what I mean.


*I think what he's trying to say, is when a wrestler makes threats, in Wyatt's case, convincing people of something, then they need to carry out those threats or they won't look credible.

For example, if Austin cut all those promos about stomping mudholes in people, then ended up getting his ass kicked by the corporation every week ambrose), his words wouldn't have the same power and people would have dismissed him as all bark and no bite.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Reigns Train said:


> *I think what he's trying to say, is when a wrestler makes threats, in Wyatt's case, convincing people of something, then they need to carry out those threats or they won't look credible.
> 
> For example, if Austin cut all those promos about stomping mudholes in people, then ended up getting his ass kicked by the corporation every week ambrose), his words wouldn't have the same power and people would have dismissed him as all bark and no bite.*


I don't disagree with that. It's not a weakness in what he's saying, it's WWE being creatively bankrupt. The message is perfect. They're completely failing with Ambrose for the same reason, zero credibility behind his threats.

Heels are generally booked as people who don't back up their threats anyway. Always have been. It's just a shame because this should be different.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Just finished watching the PPV. TBH I didn't love the match, but I didn't hate it or think it was bad either.



*What I liked/what I thought they did good:*

-The beginning vignette was AMAZING. 

-Bray looked more dominant than he has in a LONG time. Jericho made him look like an actual threat with all the cut offs by Bray, and his code-breaker at the end looked as if it was done out of desperation. That clothesline from Bray was just DEVASTATING. Bray is without a doubt, one of the stiffest workers in the WWE and I absolutely love it.

-REALLY happy they made the referee send back the family and the whole time it was just 1 v 1. Bray really needed to look like he could hold his own and I felt he did.

-The exorcist walk was just :banderas mainly because of the timing. It was great how the crowd popped for it.

-Loved the fact that Bray was getting "Let's go Wyatt!" chants against Y2J. For the people that think Bray's momentum is completely shot, I don't think so.


*What I thought they didn't do good/my concerns:*

-The match was too short IMO. The crowd was just starting to get really into it before it ended.

-Going back to the vignette while it was awesome, they should've done more of the "Saveus_Wyatt" stuff during Raw and not the PPV.

-Does the family getting sent back and not being there to help Bray at this PPV mean that they ARE going to be there and help him win at Summerslam? Because having Bray fight Jericho and making him lose without the help of the family, only to have him win at Summerslam WITH the help family will in NO way make Bray look credible...it actually will make him look worse. Hopefully this doesn't happen at Summerslam and Bray goes over clean.




Anyway as much as it sucks that Bray lost, I'm going to have to agree with Reigns Train on this one. I really think they are setting Bray up for a big win against him at Summerslam so it makes sense why he lost. I mean the guy's still down in a ditch from Cena anyway and one more loss won't hurt his momentum much at this point IMO, especially if it's going to lead to him winning huge at the next PPV(and potentially winning the actual feud given we assume Summerslam will be Jericho's last match with him). 

TBH though so far this feud has been pretty "meh" to me and as someone already said you can tell the WWE has not really put that much creative thought into it. Either because the creative just flat out sucks or they don't see Bray as something that can be something big. I'm going to go with both. 

From now until Summerslam I hope to god we see the feud start to get more theatrical and just more personal. Again it's been just so typical IMO. They really need to spice it up a bit and add some "pazazz", because TBH Bray is that type of character that calls for it.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

LOL Bray Wyatt lost!! he's a joke now.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

"Oh just wait and see he'll get his win back"

"You'll see that loss will elevate him"

I can't count how many times I've read these words and with how many different wrestlers they've been spoken towards in the past.

People were speaking these words during the Cena feud. And now we're still speaking them in another separate feud. People will never give up hope. Every time it's the same story. The guy never gets his momentum back. Honestly, knowing WWEs track record with occasions like this, I wouldn't be surprised if Bray actually lost again at SummerSlam. It's happened before with wrestlers in this very same position. Hell it happened to Bray with Cena.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

DudeLove669 said:


> "Oh just wait and see he'll get his win back"
> 
> "You'll see that loss will elevate him"
> 
> ...


It was ONE feud that Bray "lost", and it was against CENA of all people, who practically NOBODY wins against. 

If you listen to Jericho's podcasts and understand how he feels about Bray, I honestly doubt he'll go over at Summerslam. If Jericho didn't mind FANDANGO of all people going over him, I honestly doubt he'd mind with Bray.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I think Bray should just keep his longer promos to a minimum. People get tired of hearing the long winded rants every single week. You don't have to speak on every show, sometimes you can just come out and wrestle or at least just say a few words and get right to the point. The longer rants will mean more if they are done a lot less, otherwise they get old and people are gonna start skipping his mic work. I do now half the time and I've read a lot of other people say the same. Less is more.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> *I think what he's trying to say, is when a wrestler makes threats, in Wyatt's case, convincing people of something, then they need to carry out those threats or they won't look credible.
> 
> For example, if Austin cut all those promos about stomping mudholes in people, then ended up getting his ass kicked by the corporation every week ambrose), his words wouldn't have the same power and people would have dismissed him as all bark and no bite.*


I agree, Just that The Wyatt nuthugger don't understand why crowd are chanting boring, Problem is Bray doesn't have wrestling to back up his talking.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Brays momentum died when he started singing that whole world shit and brought it into a fued. I like when he switched up his songs, singing random hymns or nursery Christian rhymes but now he's stuck in this whole world bullshit. I hate it every time.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

The only reason I'm not a fan of the song is because it just reminds me of the horribly booked :cena3 feud. 

I will admit though, whenever he wins the world title I will have NO PROBLEM singing it and waving my arms around as a fan lol, since singing that song makes the most sense when he's got the belt.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

and Harper and Rowan are now being destroyed by the new theme songs they're using.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

He's gonna win the next 2 matches and win the feud, it's really not that hard to figure out people.

People actually think Jericho is gonna go over at SS? this isn't Cena we're talking about here.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Way to destroy one of their most memorable characters in recent memory.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CNB said:


> Cracks are appearing in the Wyatt character and his in ring work was not very good in the Cena feud and against Jericho. He needs to build his cardio, *way to much sweat and heavy breathing. I couldn't get into the match because I thought the dude was going to di*e. There's no way to convince you, you have a strong opinion and that's fine.
> 
> I got great enjoyment from watching Jericho win the match.


This might be one of the dumbest things i've ever read on this forum. fpalm


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I posted this in a dead thread thought maybe it would be better here. 

It's bad writing, nothing more. Look the Cena fued hurt the Wyatts but obviously he was going to win and not turn heel especially after Bryan's injury. The USO's winning again surprised me but they are popular so lets assume those two things needed to happen per Vince orders, what does the writing team do? 

How about this?

Y2J said last week "he can get a little nasty" etc right? Lets say in the match last night Harper accidentally knocks out Bray and Y2J gets the win, but more then that it makes the Sheep head guy question the faith. They keep losing and he sees it as a bad omen or something and decides to help Y2J out in the match when he is getting jumped. He leaves with Y2J and Harper/Bray are confused. 

On Raw Y2J comes out with the sheep guy laughing and kind of acting heelish telling bray/Harper this is just the beginning he is going to expose them as frauds etc. Every match until Summerslam Y2J either wins because of the following sheep head, or gets DQ'd. Bray/Harper are nowhere to be found for 2/3 weeks. Then they appear etc and setup a Summerslam tag match Bray/Harper vs SheepGinger/Y2J. 

In the Summerslam match at some point the lights go out, kids surround the ring singing and Bray lights his lantern or something gimicky, cuts a short promo and reconverts sheepginger and they destroy Y2J winning the match and being "reborn as the family. 

On Raw the next night Bray cuts a promo that the last few months the family has lost their way because of the fame/spotlight but they have been reborn/refocused and are going back to their roots etc. 

This accomplishes a few things.

1. It brings back the family as a threat after all of these losses. 
2. It allows the USO's to fight someone else at Summerslam but then sets up a loss to the reborn Wyatt Tag Team, maybe at Wrestlemania or something down the road. 
3. Bray has credibility again. 

Obviously the plot would be better then i described but the general idea is here. This is how you make Vince happy, but also not ruin a potential talent so they can survive superman Cena.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Why is this discussion still going on ? No offense but the Wyatts are done , they were humiliated ,again in another ppv . The Wyatts went from the team that demolished the shield to being jobbers to Jericho and....the fucking usos of all people .
O.k Vince wait from the people who yell usos to buy your network .


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

What are WWE doing to the Wyatt Family really? fpalm

Surely they could have at least had this match end by DQ or something? And the fact Harper and Rowan lost yet again to the Usos is beyond a joke!


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

AWESOME backstage segment tonight with Bray. He looked like a class A villain. The fact that he attacked him backstage is to me the writers playing on the whole "wwe is about survival" thing which is EXACTLY what they should be doing.

Also great in-ring promo as usual. I'm so happy they're getting more personal with it and spicing it up a bit. Hopefully next week it gets even crazier.

And for anyone saying that promo "didn't make any sense"....fpalm.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Chris Jericho sold that sister abigail like an absolute pro. 

Loving Jericho since he's come back, hasn't skipped a beat and will eventually put Wyatt over.

I expect Wyatt to lose at Summerslam and get even more vicious and sadistic and send Jericho out big time after NOC.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

CNB said:


> Chris Jericho sold that sister abigail like an absolute pro.
> 
> Loving Jericho since he's come back, hasn't skipped a beat and will eventually put Wyatt over.
> 
> I expect Wyatt to lose at Summerslam and get even more vicious and sadistic and send Jericho out big time after NOC.


I thought Jericho was leaving after Summerslam?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

This is what I honestly think is going on with these marks who are trying o shit on Bray Wyatt. Because he isn't main eventing like they want. Because he has been low key and not in the spotlight like the way they want. They are turning on him, and forming an opinion of him based off of what the WWE must think of him. So when someone calls him boring. It's not because they believe it. I think it's because they think the WWE believes that, so it must be true. Or he would be main eventing like we all want him to be.

The WWE has all of you guys where they want you. If they want you to like Bray Wyatt, you'll get massive amounts of Bray Wyatt. And two months down the line, if they want you to like Ambrose, you'll like Ambrose. It's funny because WWE fans think they have a voice. No, whatever the WWE says will be hot for that month, you'll cheer.

Fans will turn on you with the quickness. Just like when CM Punk left, and all of those people who were cheering on Punk. All of a sudden he was overrated and a coward. And doesn't appreciate the fans, etc etc etc. Look at Daniel Bryan. How many threads came up asking if he rose too soon. Or if he really was just a B+_player.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Wyatt turned it up last night, his promo was great. Still hope he goes over at SummerSlam, Jericho is a fantastic opponent for Wyatt because he can actually get Wyatt Heel heat unlike the Cena feud.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Nut Tree said:


> This is what I honestly think is going on with these marks who are trying o shit on Bray Wyatt. Because he isn't main eventing like they want. Because he has been low key and not in the spotlight like the way they want. They are turning on him, and forming an opinion of him based off of what the WWE must think of him. So when someone calls him boring. It's not because they believe it. I think it's because they think the WWE believes that, so it must be true. Or he would be main eventing like we all want him to be.
> 
> The WWE has all of you guys where they want you. If they want you to like Bray Wyatt, you'll get massive amounts of Bray Wyatt. And two months down the line, if they want you to like Ambrose, you'll like Ambrose. It's funny because WWE fans think they have a voice. No, whatever the WWE says will be hot for that month, you'll cheer.
> 
> Fans will turn on you with the quickness. Just like when CM Punk left, and all of those people who were cheering on Punk. All of a sudden he was overrated and a coward. And doesn't appreciate the fans, etc etc etc. Look at Daniel Bryan. How many threads came up asking if he rose too soon. Or if he really was just a B+_player.


I won't say it's as extreme as you're making it out to be, but I do believe "the WWE machine" has a part in it. It's like the people who think Reigns is going to be "the next rock" lol just because the WWE is pushing him and making him win all the time. To me the same thing is happening with Bray a litte bit, just in the reverse way. He's being booked like shit, so there's a higher chance many will start to perceive him as such.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

177 said:


> I thought Jericho was leaving after Summerslam?



His last date is the night after NOC. 

Jericho should frustrate Wyatt to the point where he turns up his character to 11 and goes absolutely mental. He looks like he's kinda holding it inside, I want to see it come all out !


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

So WWE listed 5 Sting dream matches that they'd love to see. The last one happened to be Bray . 

If Sting's got more gas in tank besides one more match, I would LOVE to see this.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/five-sting-wwe-dream-matches/page-5



> Throughout his tenure in WCW, Sting was a beacon of hope for all that was just. Even when he became the silent avenger battling The New World Order, Sting’s newfound darkness was a means to an end to fight "Hollywood" Hogan and the corruption of his beloved WCW.
> 
> Bray Wyatt is certainly an enigmatic figure — one of the most mysterious in WWE history. Proclaiming himself “The Eater of Worlds,” he strives to destroy the preconceived notions the WWE Universe has of “saviors,” be it John Cena or Chris Jericho. He wants to break his opponents down at the psychological level — just like Sting once did against The nWo.
> 
> If Sting competed in WWE, The Wyatt Family would not be able to resist the urge of confronting the savior of WCW, the Superstar often dubbed “The Icon.” But Bray Wyatt would no doubt have to tread lightly because The Stinger’s years of experience and ability to manipulate his enemies is well-documented. And if Bray Wyatt thinks Luke Harper and Erick Rowan can help, he would have to keep in mind that Sting single-handedly dismantled The New World Order on numerous occasions. Nevertheless, a bout between The Stinger and Bray Wyatt would certainly be unique, intriguing and potentially brutal.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Bray is just getting the typical backlash around these parts. His booking at the moment doesn't help his cause but once you become a darling, you don't stay one. I predict Ambrose will be next in line to be dethroned. It is what it is.

However, Bray does need to fix some issues with his character. I don't think he's above criticism. Everyone keeps saying his promo was great last night. I will have to go back and watch it because I was only partially paying attention. I started to zone out a bit. He's still one of the best mic workers in the WWE but his promos start to lose their luster when he makes the same one week after week.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

IMO Bray's promos are suffering from over exposure and has nothing to do with the actual promos themselves(also because of all bark and no bite which is just another topic in it of itself.). If the WWE wants people to get more excited about a Bray promo and not just his marks, then they really need to stop making him do them all the time and make it a once a month/2 month type of thing. They should make it more of a spectacle when he pulls one. 

But we all know how WWE is, they like to over expose THE FUCK outta shit to the point where it practically get's killed and everyone hates it :cena3.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Empress said:


> He's still one of the best mic workers in the WWE but his promos start to lose their luster when he makes the same one week after week.


I'm not much of a fan of Bray Wyatt's mic work so I probably shouldn't be here and I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers. But if he was one of the best mic workers in WWE, he should be able to keep his promos fresh and change them up so they don't lose their luster so quickly, as his time in the company is still young at this point. I'd say Ambrose is ahead of Wyatt in this regard.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

superfudge said:


> I'm not much of a fan of Bray Wyatt's mic work so I probably shouldn't be here and I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers. But if he was one of the best mic workers in WWE, he should be able to keep his promos fresh and change them up so they don't lose their luster so quickly, as his time in the company is still young at this point. I'd say Ambrose is ahead of Wyatt in this regard.


Again I'd say it's over exposure. Bray is literally pulling promos EVERY WEEK on Raw. Sometimes even on Smackdown.

With Ambrose I can't even remember the last time the guy pulled a long in ring or backstage promo.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

superfudge said:


> I'm not much of a fan of Bray Wyatt's mic work so I probably shouldn't be here and I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers. But if he was one of the best mic workers in WWE, he should be able to keep his promos fresh and change them up so they don't lose their luster so quickly, as his time in the company is still young at this point. I'd say Ambrose is ahead of Wyatt in this regard.


I think he should start saving some of his big promos for special occasions, maybe not every Monday Night on RAW. But I do like his delivery. He always has confidence in what he's saying. He just often says the same thing. 

Overexposure is the word I was looking for. That is more of an accurate description of why some of his promos haven't hit the spot lately. Too much of a good thing can be a bad thing.


----------



## Troy729 (Feb 10, 2010)

I really think Wyatt's problem is all booking. There's the fact that he doesn't get big wins all that much - there was the Extreme Rules one, and Royal Rumble. That's it, really. And his promo situation's not great either. I don't blame him, at least not totally, for that. There's only one other guy who has to shoot monologues like Wyatt does. That's Paul Heyman, and he's been getting the same criticisms of repetitiveness of late. There's only so much one guy--Wyatt, Heyman, or anyone else--can do.

I hope they actually do a Highlight Reel segment with Wyatt and Jericho. Let them really play off each other, instead of one at a time. Then give them a gimmick match at SummerSlam and let Wyatt off the chain.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Empress said:


> I think he should start saving some of his big promos for special occasions, maybe not every Monday Night on RAW. But I do like his delivery. He always has confidence in what he's saying. *He just often says the same thing. *
> 
> Overexposure is the word I was looking for. That is more of an accurate description of why some of his promos haven't hit the spot lately. Too much of a good thing can be a bad thing.


So did every other wrestler... ever.

- Hogan talked about the prayers and the vitamins and his 24 inch pythons during every promo.

- Flair talked about riding in limousines and being an elite wrestler in every promo.

- Rock spouted the same catchphrases and made the same vague threats about sticking things up people's asses in every promo.


You know what's funny? If Bray were doing the EXACT same things as he's doing now but winning all of his matches would anyone be complaining? If he had gone over Cena or if he had gone over Jericho... and yet didn't make any changes to his performance... would you be hearing these complaints now? Is Bray Wyatt really any less entertaining than he was 4-5 months ago or are the marks (that's right... *marks*) just starting to lose interest because he's not winning all of his matches?


Bray Wyatt is still head and shoulders the best promo guy in the E right now and the E *knows this* because he gets to do one *EVERY. WEEK*. They wouldn't be giving that kind of TV time to a guy they felt showed no promise. 

His promo last night - as usual - was great. The guy loses to Jericho at Battleground and yet he comes out the next night sounding more determined and more passionate than ever about beating his ass. You know who else made a career off doing that? Ric Flair.

Bray Wyatt is fine and he's in a tremendous spot right now.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Finally got to see his match with y2j at battleground. I think the match wasn't really good and it was jericho's fault. He was slow in spots and was definitely rusty. I think they rebound and put on a really good match for summerslam.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy (Oct 1, 2005)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> So did every other wrestler... ever.
> 
> - Hogan talked about the prayers and the vitamins and his 24 inch pythons during every promo.
> 
> ...


Absolutely dead on point. Love it from start to finish. However, I will ponder if that element of losing causing the "marks" to lose interest isn't a bigger issue that you say here. It's harder than ever to convince the fans that somebody is a true star worth paying to see, and I don't know why you wouldn't go full bore in trying to make it happen. I understand the big picture he can't just go over the world and never show weakness, but a dark character like Wyatt's constantly needs feeding - once that character flounders, he's doomed. He's okay for now, but they need to tread carefully until the end of the year with him.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> You know what's funny? If Bray were doing the EXACT same things as he's doing now but winning all of his matches would anyone be complaining? If he had gone over Cena or if he had gone over Jericho... and yet didn't make any changes to his performance... would you be hearing these complaints now? Is Bray Wyatt really any less entertaining than he was 4-5 months ago or are the marks (that's right... *marks*) just starting to lose interest because he's not winning all of his matches?


No, because his existence is tediousness embodied and he has zero redeemable in-ring qualities.
His matches are bad even with great talents like Jericho, and only one singles match stands out.
Wyatt is to the Family as Cena is to up-and-coming-faces.

Up-and-coming faces do all the work, Cena becomes involved with them and leeches onto their popularity.
The Wyatt Family do all the work, Wyatt becomes involved with them and leeches onto their popularity.
See: Shield v Wyatt's EC2014. Fantastic match? Sure. Effort by Bray? Minimal, virtually non-existent.


You can say "Hogan did that too!", "Flair did that too!" and "Rocky did that too!", but when it comes down to it, they at least had variants in their _catchphrases and signature retorts_, and it came naturally to them. With Wyatt's incoherent "_totally mysterious_" ramblings, he virtually says the same thing over and over.


Everyone can tout Wyatt as the next big talker, but it's sad when the only thing he can do is obviously pre-recorded segments with his overly planned and forced lines, because this doesn't come naturally enough to him for him to stand in the ring with someone Wyatt fans consider "half as good" as Wyatt, and have an actual verbal joust.

So, in summary, Wyatt is *factually a shitty wrestler* - with his only good singles match being flooded in a sea of subpar singles matches. One glimmering hope in an ocean of shit, and a match he had barely any part in, a three-on-three tag team match, where his participation was, like I said,_ virtually non-existent_.

And when you get to his supposed "MIC SKILLZ", you either realise that pre-recorded tapes aren't the best way to prove someone's decent, and when most of their promos for the last year have been pre-recorded tapes, it's more of a bad thing than a good thing, or you don't realise this because you're blind to it due to being such a mark for an average-at-best talent.


Also he's fat


P.S. Wyatt MARKS please stop using that word as an insult to anyone who doesn't like your precious mash-up Bray. Not everyone who dislikes Bray for legitimate reasons needs to be insulted by people for not sharing that opinion.

You guys go way overboard with your anger directed at people who don't like Bray.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> S
> You know what's funny? If Bray were doing the EXACT same things as he's doing now but winning all of his matches would anyone be complaining? If he had gone over Cena or if he had gone over Jericho... and yet didn't make any changes to his performance... would you be hearing these complaints now? Is Bray Wyatt really any less entertaining than he was 4-5 months ago or are the marks (that's right... *marks*) just starting to lose interest because he's not winning all of his matches?



Well obviously, he lost all of his momentum from losing to Cena,and now people can't really take him seriously and losing interest just because of that. He can't be saying in his promo that he had all the heroes fallen or laid out but yet The Wyatts couldn't beat the Usos, and Bray lost the feud to Cena just before he went on to feud with Jericho. Doesn't make any sense and it makes him look like a fool, but it isn't his fault though obviously.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Oxi said:


> You can say "Hogan did that too!", "Flair did that too!" and "Rocky did that too!", but when it comes down to it, they at least had variants in their _catchphrases and signature retorts_, *and it came naturally to them. With Wyatt's incoherent "totally mysterious" ramblings*, he virtually says the same thing over and over.
> 
> Everyone can tout Wyatt as the next big talker, but it's sad when the only thing he can do is obviously pre-recorded segments with his overly planned and forced lines, because this doesn't come naturally enough to him for him to stand in the ring with someone Wyatt fans consider "half as good" as Wyatt, and have an actual verbal joust.


I don't see what's so "incoherent" or "totally mysterious" about any of it. His promos boil down to the same things everyone else's does.

1. Here's why I'm the best wrestler.
2. Here's why I'm gonna beat ______.

Only thing is that unlike 90% of the roster, Bray actually sounds convincing. We believe him. 

It saddens me that are actually fans out there that can't appreciate the realest dude in the E right now.




Oxi said:


> So, in summary, Wyatt is *factually a shitty wrestler* - with his only good singles match being flooded in a sea of subpar singles matches. One glimmering hope in an ocean of shit, and a match he had barely any part in, a three-on-three tag team match, where his participation was, like I said,_ virtually non-existent_


I will be the first to admit that thus far Bray hasn't been nearly as entertaining inside the the ring as he has been outside of it. No arguments there. His matches are definitely passable but his mystique fades a bit once that bell rings. He's gotta find a way to work on that.

But this thread wasn't about his matches. It was about his promos. And when it comes to that microphone there isn't a single guy in the fed right now that could touch him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, you guys got your wish. Wyatt bashed Jericho's brains in. I told you not to worry about it.*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Good job dodging what I said about the vast majority of Wyatt's promos being pre-recorded, and how that isn't a good indication of a "good talker", and then ending your post by saying he's the best. :lmao

We still have Paul Heyman, Dean Ambrose, Damien Sandow, and Chris Jericho, so even if Bray's promos weren't pre-recorded to prevent him from screwing up his awful attempts at cryptic speaking, he'd still be behind those four.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Oxi said:


> Good job dodging what I said about the vast majority of Wyatt's promos being pre-recorded, and how that isn't a good indication of a "good talker", and then ending your post by saying he's the best. :lmao
> 
> We still have Paul Heyman, Dean Ambrose, Damien Sandow, and Chris Jericho, so even if Bray's promos weren't pre-recorded to prevent him from screwing up his awful attempts at cryptic speaking, he'd still be behind those four.


What are you talking about? Bray's promo this past Monday was live. 

His "Allow me to introduce myself" promo against Cena was live.


And if you find Bray repetitive then surely you must find Heyman repetitive no? Is he not guilty of delivering the same promo every time as well?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

bray was pinned by big show in the dark match last night. his slide is continuing.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Jericho's return has done nothing for him. Bray is stuck in his rut. At least there wasn't a long winded promo last night but action. Still, my interest in this feud is gone.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

The Wyatt beatdown last night just had me fpalm. Jesus Christ it's been almost 2 months already and this is all we've been seeing. Either they have something really big planned at Summerslam or the WWE creative really just sucks beyond all hell and need to be dropped for their lack of imagination. There are literally hundreds of awesome things they could have done with this feud, but it's a shame they are just doing typical bullshit after typical bullshit.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't think we're going to see more than we already have. They've put more effort into Stephanie and Brie. I love Steph. So, I don't really mind but Jericho/Wyatt is going to be just another match at Summerslam. I had expected more but the writing appears to be on the wall. I don't see the WWE giving Jericho/Wyatt priority over Cena/Lesnar, Steph/Brie, Rollins/Ambrose or Randy/Roman.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Yeah, the storyline development sucks, but at least Bray is looking strong.

I know, I know, this is the part where you say "HE NEEDS THE FAMILY THOUGH!"

Well, getting the upper hand is better than being a chicken shit heel.

Maybe I'm not mad because this is exactly what I expected :draper2*


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

The thing is though they have like 20 writers apparently. You would think with THAT MANY writers they'd be able to think of something awesome for this feud. Yes time is a factor, but Raw is 3 hours now. Plus nobody can tell me they can't think of some short and sweet stuff that could make us actually invested, while at the same time saving loads of time. The backstage Raw beatdown they did last week was a good start and a prime example of that, but it just sucks that this week they didn't follow throw again with something similar.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Is anybody really surprised he hasn't recovered from Cena yet?


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yeah, the storyline development sucks, but at least Bray is looking strong.
> 
> I know, I know, this is the part where you say "HE NEEDS THE FAMILY THOUGH!"
> 
> ...


That's the one thing I can at least not be angry about, at least Bray has been made to look strong and not horribly week. I mean He hasn't really been elevated, but at the same time he doesn't look lesser than he did coming into this feud.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I love Bray Wyatt's Uranage. His best move next to the Sister Abagail.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

177 said:


> The thing is though they have like 20 writers apparently. You would think with THAT MANY writers they'd be able to think of something awesome for this feud. Yes time is a factor, but Raw is 3 hours now. Plus nobody can tell me they can't think of some short and sweet stuff that could make us actually invested, while at the same time saving loads of time. The backstage Raw beatdown they did last week was a good start and a prime example of that, but it just sucks that this week they didn't follow throw again with something similar.


If only the WWE had better writers, those who had a passion for wrestling and could pitch ideas that benefited the entire roster. I hope they find that kind of talent soon. :


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

The True Believer said:


> I love Bray Wyatt's Uranage. His best move next to the Sister Abagail.


I'm just waiting for him to do this to Jericho through a table or off the stage or something. 

The thing about Bray is he's got so many power moves, yet for some reason the WWE rarely books him as powerful or dominant.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Empress said:


> If only the WWE had better writers, those who had a passion for wrestling and could pitch ideas that benefited the entire roster. I hope they find that kind of talent soon. :


If that day ever comes, there would be no other time as a wrestling fan I'd be more excited. :kermit


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

I love the Bray Wyatt character, but the same 3 against one beatdown on (insert whoever) week after week after week after week after week after week after week are getting stale.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

I love Bray, as a character, he has ridiculous amounts of potential, the defeats havnt effected his popularity or his future yet, but they can't keep having him lose at major ppvs for much longer. Too much more, and he's gonna start looking really weak, and too much of that's irreversible.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

So it was announced that at Summerslam Harper and Rowan will be banned from ringside. Hopefully this means a much needed CLEAN big PPV win for Bray :mark:. I see no reason why Jericho would need to win this time.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I want a clean win for Bray. I'm no longer into the feud but this can set up his next program. I really want Ambrose and Wyatt for the fall. It has to happen!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Do you see this crap? Those posters might as well be the exact fucking same. Bray Wyatt is back to square one. He's going over a glorified main event jobber in the middle of the Summerslam card. In one year, Bray Wyatt's character hasn't progressed. That shit is unacceptable.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Jericho is a better opponent than Kane by far.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> Jericho is a better opponent than Kane by far.


Does it really matter?

Kane and Jericho are essentially the same; gatekeepers. The guys who don't win the big one anymore and spend the last few years of their career putting the young bucks over. From Point A(Summerslam 2013) to Point B(Summerslam 2014), Wyatt has essentially done nothing. And that's a bad thing when so much focus is on his character, someone who's supposed to "destroy the machine".


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah but who would he face at Summerslam? Bryan is gone, Cena and Brock are in the main event. Not that many great faces on the show at the moment.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

There's always Roman Reigns. That'd be a 5 star classic. :troll


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Empress said:


> I want a clean win for Bray. I'm no longer into the feud but this can set up his next program. I really want Ambrose and Wyatt for the fall. It has to happen!


I love both guys, but that shouldn't happen. ambrose is building his momentum and he's not done with rollins yet and wyatt should win at summerslam and win again to close out Jericho at the next ppv. 

maybe they should cool wyatt down a bit after Jericho, have him go back to more of a manager type til they build up another face for him to torment.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Ambrose vs Bray is something that they should do down the line(once they are both more established in the main event), but agree if they were to do it anytime soon it could put serious dent into both of their momentum, especially in Bray's since Ambrose is cheered more.


----------

